# مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس



## stan55 (16 مايو 2007)

1. كتاب حقوق المراة في المسيحية و مقابلتها بالاتفاقية الدولية حول القضاء على جميع اشكال التمييز ضد المراة – د. مها فاخوري 
 كتاب اكثر من رائع يتكلم عن المراة في العهد القديم و كيف رفع السيد من المراة في العهد الجديد و من رسائل الرسل و اقوال بعض الاباء الاولين و يشرح نظرة المسيحية للمراة من جميع الطوائف المسيحية

من كتاب كنيسة الله الحي
كل قارئ سليم التفكير لا شك يتفق معنا في أن الله قد أعطى المرأة مكاناً متميزاً وعجيباً في الدائرة العائلية وفي الدائرة الاجتماعية. وأن المرأة قد زودت من الله تزويداً خاصاً لتحتل هذا المكان الفريد الذي لا يستطيع الرجل أن يحتله كما يجب. والكتاب المقدس من بدايته إلى نهايته يرينا مكان المرأة الخاص بها في الخليقة، وعند سقوط البشرية، وتحت الناموس في العهد القديم، وتحت النعمة في الكنيسة في العهد الجديد. وسوف نرى في كلمة الله أن المرأة مكانها الخاص ومجال الخدمة الخاص بها وأنه لمكان مبارك جداً وفي غاية اللزوم.
ومع أن موضوعنا هو تناول مكان المرأة كتابياً في الكنيسة، ولكن يكون من المفيد جداً لفهم موضوعنا فهماً جيداً أن نتكلم أولاً عن مكانها في الخليقة، وفي السقوط، وفي البيت، وتحت الناموس. وتمييز المكان الذي أعطاه الله للمرأة في هذه الدوائر سيعطينا الخلفية الصحيحة للتأمل ولفهم مكانها في الكنيسة كتابياً.
1. مكان المرأة في الخليقة
نتعلم من تكوين 2 أن الرجل خلق أولاً، ومن واحدة من أضلاع آدم صنع الله امرأة وأحضرها إليه لتكون معيناً نظيره. وفي 1 كورنثوس 11: 8 - 12 يسجل روح الله التعليق الآتي "لأن الرجل ليس من المرأة، بل المرأة من الرجل. ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة، بل المرأة من أجل الرجل. لهذا ينبغي أن يكون لها سلطان على رأسها، من أجل الملائكة. غير أن الرجل ليس من دون المرأة، ولا المرأة من دون الرجل، في الرب. لأنه كما أن المرأة هي من الرجل، هكذا الرجل أيضاً هو بالمرأة، ولكن جميع الأشياء هي من الله". هنا نرى عرضاً متوازناً محكماً للحق الخاص بالعلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة.
فإن حقيقة أخذ المرأة من الرجل تبرهن معادلتها له. إنها ليست أدنى منه بل هي صنوه وعديلته ومعينته. لكن مع هذه المعادلة يوجد الاختلاف. لقد خلقت المرأة من أجل الرجل وخلقت لتكون معه وإلى جانبه. ولم يقصد الله على الإطلاق أن تكون المرأة مستقلة عن الرجل، بل أن تكون شريكة له. وأن يكون الرجل والمرأة جسداً واحداً كرمز إلى المسيح وعروسه الكنيسة. والمرأة لا يكتمل جمالها الأدبي إلا إذا احتلت المكان الذي خلقت من أجله. هذا المكان هو أن تكون المعين المعادل للرجل.
ومع ذلك جدير بنا أن نلاحظ أن المرأة وقد صنعت من الرجل فإن هذا يشير إلى أن الرجل هو رأسها. وهذه هي الخلاصة التي يستخلصها روح الله في الفصل المقتبس من 1 كورنثوس حيث يقول "لهذا - أي لأجل أن المرأة لها هذا المكان في الخليقة - ينبغي أن يكون لها سلطان على رأسها (أي أن تتخذ علامة تشير إلى خضوعها تحت سلطان الرجل) من أجل الملائكة"، وفي عدد 3 يقول الرسول "أريد أن تعلموا أن رأس كل رجل هو المسيح وأما رأس المرأة فهو الرجل". إذن من أجل هذا الترتيب في الخلق ينبغي أن تعترف المرأة برئاسة الرجل وأن يكون لها على رأسها رمز لسلطانه عليها، عليها هو غطاء على الرأس، خاصة عندما تصلي أو تتنبأ أو عندما تكون بين الجماعة في الكنيسة (ع 5 - 10). فإن الملائكة يتطلعون ليروا ترتيب الله في الخليقة وفي الكنيسة.
وسنتكلم فيما بعد بالأكثر بخصوص غطاء المرأة لرأسها، ولكننا نكتفي هنا بالإشارة إليه بالإرتباط بمكانها في الخليقة، وما يتبعها من اعترافها بأن الرجل هو رأسها، وهذا ما يعنيه عندما تضع غطاء على رأسها بحسب قول الكتاب.
والرسول بولس في 1 كورنثوس 11: 14 و15 يتخذ أيضاً من الطبيعة ذاتها برهاناً آخر على التمييز بين الرجل والمرأة ومكانها الصحيح في الخضوع "أم ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلمكم أن الرجل إن كان يرخي شعره فهو عيب له؟ وأما المرأة إن كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها، لأن الشعر (الطويل) قد أعطى لها عوض برقع"، فالله أعطى أن يكون للمرأة شعر طويل كعلامة مميزة لها عن الرجل، الذي رتب له أن يكون شعره قصيراً. هذا ترتيب طبيعي وضعه الله للمرأة أن يكون لها الشعر الطويل وللرجل الشعر القصير.
إن الشعر الطويل في الكتاب المقدس يشير بصفة عامة إلى الخضوع وعدم الاستقلال كما إلى الوداعة التي تليق بالمرأة كالإناء الأضعف، ومن أجل ذلك وجب على الرجل أن يعطيها كرامة (1 بط 3: 7). والنص الذي أمامنا في 1 كورنثوس 11 يتكلم عن الشعر الطويل كمجد للمرأة. والمرأة بلا شك تعكس المجد والجمال اللذين بهما يسربلها الله عندما تحتل مكانها المعطى لها من الله - مكان الخضوع وعدم الاستقلال، وتتمسك بخصائصها الأنثوية. وبقدر ما تكون المرأة هكذا بقدر ما تبدو أكثر جمالاً وبقدر ما تحظى برضي الله. وعلى العكس على قدر ما تحاول المرأة أن تتشبه بالرجل أو أن تحتل مكانه بقدر ما تفقد من جمالها وفضلها.
إن تعبير الكتاب "أم ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلّمكم؟" يمكن تطبيقه على مدى واسع جداً في موضوعنا. فإن التركيب الطبيعي والمزاجي للرجل والمرأة جد مختلف. والله في حكمته جعل اختلافاً شاسعاً في التركيب الجسماني والعقلي والعاطفي عند كل من الرجل والمرأة. لقد جعل الرجل، بصفة عامة، أشد قوة وزوده بطاقة ذهنية أغنى نشاطاً، بينما زود المرأة بعذوبة طبيعية وعاطفة رقيقة ونشاط ذهني يتفق مع سائر خصائصها التي تؤهلها للدائرة المنزلية العائلية. إن الله الخالق قد ركبهما هذا التركيب بالخلق الطبيعي لكي يملأ كل منهما مكاناً يختلف عن مكان الآخر ومع ذلك يكمّل كل منهما الآخر ويتمم أحدهما الآخر.
وإذن، من الخليقة والطبيعة نتعلم أن للمرأة مكاناً متميزاً عن مكان الرجل في المجتمع البشري، وكذلك سوف نرى أن للمرأة مكاناً متميزاً أعطيت إياه من الله في الكنيسة وهو مكان يتفق ويتجاوب مع مكانها في الخليقة وفي الطبيعة. نعم سوف نرى أن مكانها في الخليقة يحدد مكانها في الكنيسة، وإن مكانها في الطبيعة هو توضيح لمكانها في النعمة، أو لعلاقتها مع الله كامرأة مسيحية. فالاثنان غير منفصلين. والله لا يعطي الرجل أو المرأة في الكنيسة مكاناً يتعارض مع مكانه في الخليقة أو في الطبيعة.

2. مكان المرأة بعد السقوط
رأينا في الخليقة أن مكان المرأة هو مكان الخضوع لرأسها في تعاون حبي معه، والآن نريد أن نعرف الدور الذي كان لها في قضية سقوط البشرية في جنة عدن، والمركز الذي أعطى لها نتيجة لهذا السقوط. ونتعلم من النص الكتابي في تكوين 3 أن الحية أغوت أمنا حواء لكي تأخذ من الثمرة المحرمة وكانت هي التي أخذت من الثمرة وأكلت وأعطت رجلها فأكل أيضاً مثلها (ع 1 و 6). ومن أجل ذلك قال الله لحواء "بالوجع تلدين أولاداً، وإلى رجلك يكون اشتياقك، وهو يسود عليك" (تك 3: 16).
وهنا نرى أول امرأة تمسك بزمام القيادة وتترك مكانها الطبيعي مكان الخضوع. وبدلاً من أن تصد هجوم الحية وتطلب حماية ومعونة رأسها المعطى لها من الله، نراها تتصرف بالاستقلال عنه فتنخدع وتغوى بالحية فتحصل في التعدي وعدم إطاعة وصية الله. من أجل ذلك نطق الله إليها مقرراً بكل تحديد أن مكانها هو مكان الخضوع لزوجها.
ولم نترك نحن لنستخلص من هذه الحقائق ما يروق لنا أن نستخلصه، بل إن الكتاب أشار إلى غواية حواء بالشيطان في رسالة تيموثاوس الأولى 2: 11 ويتخذ من هذه الحقيقة سبباً لعدم السماح للمرأة في عصر الكنيسة الحاضر أن تغتصب السلطان والسيادة على الرجل. وهكذا نقرأ "لتتعلم المرأة بسكوت في كل خضوع، ولكن لست آذن للمرأة أن تعلم ولا تتسلط على الرجل، بل تكون في سكوت. لأن آدم جبل أولاً ثم حواء، وآدم لم يغو لكن المرأة أغويت، فحصلت في التعدي".
هنا نجد سببين لماذا لا تعلم المرأة في الكنيسة، الأول: إن آدم له المكان الأول في الخليقة، وهذا يتضمن الرئاسة. والثاني: هو أن المرأة أغويت بالحية. إن آدم لم يغو كما أغويت المرأة، بل أخطأ وعيناه مفتوحتان ومن أجل ذلك كان ذنبه أكبر من ذنب امرأته، لكن المرأة هي التي أغويت. هذا هو الدور الذي كان لحواء في سقوط الجنس البشري ومنه برهنت بنفسها أنها قائد فاشل في هذا الصدد ولا تصلح أن تكون مرشداً أو رأساً. ولذلك في حكمة الله وتدبيره الحسن، حال بينها وبين التسلط على الرجل أو أن تأخذ مركز المعلم في الكنيسة. وهذا هو التحذير الصارخ الأول والقوي والذي يسمع دويه أن تأخذ المرأة دور القيادة. وهو بالتأكيد تحذير حي عند نقطة ابتداء رحلة الإنسان عبر بحر الزمن.
قال واحد هذه الملاحظة [عندما تخرج النساء عن مكانهن يضعن أنفسهن فريسة سهلة بين أنياب إبليس. إنها امرأة التي وردت في المثل والتي وضعت الخميرة في ثلاثة أكيال الدقيق - مت 13: 33] رمزاً لدخول المبادئ الفاسدة التي خمّرت الاعتراف المسيحي، وامرأة - حواء هي التي حصلت في التعدي.
[وأيضاً "نسيات محملات خطايا منساقات بشهوات مختلفة" هن اللواتي يسبيهن أناس أشرار في الأيام الأخيرة" 2 تي 3: 6. وامرأة مثل إيزابل تبرز في صفحات التاريخ القديم مثلاً لكل ما هو مستهجن وشرير واسمها يطلق في سفر الرؤيا كرمز للفساد الكنسي والخراب الروحي الذي لا مثيل له (1 ملوك 21، رؤيا 2: 20).
[وفي هذه الأيام نجد غالبية الوسطاء الروحانيين من النساء. ونظام الروحانية العصرية الذي بدأ بالنساء - وهن الأخوات الماكرات في أمريكا. وامرأة هستيرية مثل مسز هوايت قد صارت بادعاءاتها الكفرية قائدة ورائدة لذلك التعليم الشرير الذي ينادي به الأدفنتست وهم "مجيئيو اليوم السابع" Seventh day Adeventists.
 [وامرأة هي مسز إدي بدأت المناداة بما يسمى "مذهب العلم المسيحي" الذي لا هو علمي ولا هو مسيحي (ونضيف هنا الإحصائية عن أطباء العلم المسيحي في مدينة كبيرة أن 75% منهم نساء R. K. C.). وثيوسوفي المعروفة في نصف الكرة الغربي أصبحت شعبية بفضل امرأة تدعى مدام بلافتسكي، واستمر بامرأة تدعى مسز بيزنت -( A. J. Pollovk) وغيرهن كثيرات من المبتدعات شروراً في رداء تقوى يخفي بين طياته خروجاً على مبادئ الله الصحيحة. وإلى هذه القائمة يمكننا أن نضيف حركة الألسنة الحاضرة، والمظاهر الهستيرية التي يتزعمها نساء متحمسات في الادعاء بالتكلم بالألسنة والتنبؤ.
لكن حاشا لنا أن نقول هذا لنقلل من شأن المرأة لأن المرأة من الناحية الأدبية بصفة عامة أرق في سجاياها من الرجل، وهي تفوقه في العواطف والإخلاص التقوي للمسيح. ولا نحن نقول ذلك لنناقش كفاءتها لأنها إذا قورنت بالرجل بأقل منه ذكاء أو قابلية للثقافة أو الكلام. لكننا نريد أن نقول من جهة المركز أن الرجل يأخذ مكاناً متقدماً عن المرأة والنقطة التي نريد أن نوضحها هنا هي هذه: عندما تخرج المرأة عن مكانها المعطى لها ومجال خدمتها المعين لها من الله وتأخذ مكان التعليم والقيادة للرجل غالباً ما تعرض نفسها لأن تصير الفريسة السهلة لغواية الشيطان. والوسيلة الفعالة لنشر هرطقاته وخرافاته. هذا هو الدرس الذي ينبغي أن نتعلمه من حواء في جنة عدن ومن تاريخ المرأة التي تبع ذلك.
من الناحية الأخرى عندما تستقر المرأة في مكانها الخاص بها، المعطى لها من الله تكون قوة فعالة ونافعة للخير، وحضورها وقوتها في خدمة المسيح تحت إرشاد الله، هو الأساس الضروري لنجاح واستمرار الكنيسة. والكتاب المقدس مليء بالأمثلة الحية من نساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله قمن بخدمات جليلة لمجد الله في مجالاتهن المعينة لهن من الله وعن هؤلاء سوف نتكلم بشيء من الإفاضة فيما بعد.
الآن يمكننا أن نلخص ما قلناه آنفاً في هذه العبارات :لأن حواء خدعها الشيطان وأخذت مركز القيادة في حادثة الخطية الأولى كانت النتيجة أن المرأة وضعت في المنزلة الثانية بالنسبة للرجل. منزلة التابع لا المتبوع، وعليها أن تتعلم في سكوت بكل خضوع وغير مأذون لها أن تتسلط على الرجل. هذا هو مركز المرأة كما يقرره الكتاب المقدس - وهذا الدستور الإلهي يبقى ثابتاً غير متغير في زمان النعمة الحاضر في الكنيسة - وعلاوة على ذلك، كما قلنا، فإن تاريخ المرأة في العالم قد برهن على كمال حكمة وعدالة الترتيب الإلهي لها.

3. نساء قديسات في العهد القديم
يتكلم الرسول بطرس في مجال تحريضه الزوجات المسيحيات على التصرف الحسن، عن نساء قديسات أمثال سارة. هذه الأقوال التي شاء الروح القدس أن يعطينا إياها على فم بطرس نافعة لنا في هذه الأيام، وفيها نقرأ "كذلكن أيتها النساء كن خاضعات لرجالكن حتى وإن كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة، يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة. ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف. ولا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر، والتحلي بالذهب، ولبس الثياب، بل إنسان القلب الخفي، في (الزينة) العديمة الفساد، زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ، الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن. فإنه هكذا كانت قديماً النساء القديسات أيضاً، المتوكلات على الله، يزيّن أنفسهن، خاضعات لرجالهن، كما كانت سارة تطيع إبراهيم داعية إياه سيدها. التي صرتن أولادها صانعات خيراً وغير خائفات خوفاً البتة" (1 بطرس 3: 1 - 6).
هذه عبارات واضحة صريحة وتحتاج إلى تعليق محدود. وسارة التي من تاريخ العهد القديم، والتي قد نراها شخصية قوية ومستبدة لكنها مثالاً للنساء القديسات منذ القديم، اللواتي لازمن بيوتهن، خاضعات لرجالهن، متحليات بروح الوداعة والخضوع. هذا يعطينا صورة لمركز المرأة إزاء الرجل والممارسة العملية التي تليق بالقديسات.
تحت الناموس
وبالارتباط مع هذا نورد هنا إشارة إلى مكان المرأة تحت الناموس فإن بولس الرسول كتب للكورنثيين معلماً إياهم عن مكان المرأة في الاجتماع قائلاً "لأنه ليس مأذوناً لهن أن يتكلمن بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس" (1 كو 14: 34). ولسنا نجد في الناموس عبارة محددة تقول هكذا أو معنى ينصرف إلى هذا بل المقصود إن كل كتاب العهد القديم يساير هذا المنحى، فإنه في كل التدبير الناموسي نجد أن مكان المرأة هو مكان الخضوع والطاعة وليس مكان القيادة والتسلط.
وعلى ذلك نحن نرى بكل وضوح أن الخليقة، والسقوط والناموس، جميعاً تتفق في إبراز مكان الخضوع الذي هو مكان المرأة المعين لها من الله. وبهذه الخلفية الكتابية لنتأمل الآن مكان المرأة في تدبير النعمة الحاضر سواء في البيت أو في الكنيسة.

4. المرأة في تدبير النعمة
لقد تأملنا طويلاً في مكان المرأة في الخليقة وفي سقوط البشرية وفي الناموس، ولاحظنا ما يذكره الكتاب عن مركزها في هذه الدوائر وما ارتبط بالتعليمات الخاصة إزاء مكانها في الكنيسة، والآن نريد أن ندرس بصفة خاصة مكانها في العهد الجديد أو في عصر النعمة الحاضر المعروف فترة الكنيسة.
في البيت
ذكرنا أن البيت يأتي كواحد من الدائر الهامة التي تميز المركز الخاص الذي أعطاه إياها الله. ومن الطبيعي يأتي المنزل قبل الكنيسة في الترتيب الأدبي وفي الترتيب الزمني باعتباره الأساس للمجتمع كله. ومن الصحيح كما رأينا في البداية المكان الخاص الذي يعطيه الكتاب للمرأة في هذه الدائرة المباركة جداً. وهذا سيساعدنا أيضاً أن نرى جيداً المركز الإلهي الممنوح للنساء في الكنيسة، لأن مكانها في البيت وفي الكنيسة هما بالضرورة في انسجام وتوافق، أحدهما مع الآخر، وإذا تعلمت المرأة أن تأخذ مكانها الصحيح في البيت فإنها ستميز أكثر مكانها الصحيح في الكنيسة.
إن العلاقة الأساسية للبيت هي علاقة الزوج بالزوجة، ثم إذا كان هناك أولاد بعد ذلك فهناك أيضاً تلك العلاقات السعيدة علاقات الأبوة والأمومة والبنوة. وفي هذه العلاقة الجميلة للزوجة، أو للزوجة والأم، تحتل المرأة مكانة هامة جداً ولها تأثيرها الواضح في البيت. والبيت لا يكون بيتاً حقيقياً بدون الزوجة التقية أو الأم التقية.
لقد سبقت الإشارة إلى المركز الذي أعطاه الله لحواء كالقرينة المعينة لآدم. لقد أحضرها الله له وأخذت مكانها إلى جواره كزوجة ومعينة أعدها الله له.. لقد خلقت لتكون شريكة ورفيقة حضنه، جسداً واحداً معه، وإذ جبل الرجل أولاً صار لها رأساً، ولما دخلت حالة السقوط، قال الله بالتحديد أن حواء تخضع لتعليمات وحكم زوجها. ولكن حاشا أن يكون معنى ذلك أن يدوسها بقدمه بل أن تكون إلى جانبه، وفي مساواة معه، تحت حماية ذراعه، وبالقرب من قلبه لتنعم بمحبته. هذه هي المكانة الخاصة التي تحتلها المرأة في علاقة الزوجية كما رتبها الله في الخليقة.
لكن من السقوط إلى الصليب لا نقرأ شيئاً في الكتاب المقدس عن مكان المرأة الصحيح في الخليقة، وكما قال واحد [إن الوثنيين حطوا من مقامها فجعلوها أمة مستعبدة للرجل. وتحت الناموس أعطيت لها الحماية من استعبادها وإذلالها في بعض الظروف (خر 21، لا 18: 18). ومع ذلك لم يكن لها في التدبير الموسوي مكانها الصحيح بالنسبة للرجل. لكن عندما ظهر الإنسان الثاني (المسيح) وتم عمل الكفارة أعيد الوضع من جديد حسب الترتيب الإلهي في الخليقة وتحصلت المرأة على مكانتها الصحيحة إلى جانب الرجل]. (س. ه. ستيوارت).
هذا الوضع الصحيح نراه مقرراً في أفسس 5: 22 و 23. حيث يطلب من الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم، كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة، وأسلم نفسه لأجلها.. كما يطلب إلى النساء أن يخضعن لرجالهن كما للرب، لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة، كما أن المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة. لذلك كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح هكذا النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء. فبينما يرى أن الزوج يحب امرأته كنفسه، كذلك تلاحظ الزوجة إكرام رجلها واحترامه.
هذا هو ترتيب الله للرجل والمرأة في البيت في هذا التدبير الحاضر - تدبير النعمة. فالزوجة محط عناية زوجها بكل لطف ومحبة في أقصى تقدير لها، كما أنها تعترف له بأنه رأس البيت وتخضع له وتوقره. وهي تفعل ذلك "كما للرب" (أف 5: 22) حاسبة أن المسيح من وراء زوجها ومنه يستمد زوجها سلطانه. وعليها أن تتذكر أيضاً أنها بخضوعها تمثل خضوع الكنيسة للمسيح رأسها. ويا له من امتياز عجيب ومدهش!.
في 1 تيموثاوس 5: 14 نقرأ أن الرسول يريد أن الحدثات "يتزوجن ويلدن الأولاد ويدبرن البيوت" فتدبير البيت وترتيبه هو عمل المرأة الخصوصي أما الزوج فهو رأس البيت المسئول والمرأة التي تدّعي رئاسة البيت احتقاراً لزوجها وتقليلاً من مكانته فيه، لا شك أنها لن تكون سعيدة وبائسة، وسوف تجني حتماً ثمار تمردها وتعديها، ثماراً مرة في بنيها وبناتها الذين ينشأون على مبادئ مقلوبة ومعكوسة. ورغم أنه في هذه الأيام تتصايح النساء مطالبة بالحرية والمساواة في الحقوق مع الرجل واعتبار الخضوع النسوي أمراً غير مرغوب فيه عند قطاع متزايد وقد استبعدوه، لكن ما زال الله يأمر ويطالب الزوجات المؤمنات أن يكن خاضعات لرجالهن وبدون ذلك لا يمكن أن يكون هناك فرح أو بركة حقيقية أو بيتاً ذات قواعد صحيحة.
وإذ تكلمنا عن مركز المرأة في العلاقة الزوجية وفي دائرة البيت، نتقدم الآن للكلام عن خدمتها في هذه الدائرة المباركة. إن أغلب وقت المرأة الذي تصرفه في بيتها تقضيه في إنجاز مطاليب الحياة اليومية وفي ذلك يمكنها أن تقدم خدمة كبيرة لله. لأن الرسول في كولوسي 3: 23 و 24 يقول "وكل ما فعلتم، فاعملوا من القلب، كما للرب، ليس للناس ..لأنكم تخدمون الرب المسيح". فباهتمامها بأمور زوجها وأولادها وفي خلق جو سعيد في بيتها وجعله موئلاً للبهجة وملاذاً للراحة وسط اضطرابات الحياة واهتماماتها تستطيع المرأة أن تملأ مكاناً هاماً جداً.
إن الأم هي في الواقع مركز وقلب البيت. وجاذبيات البيت تتوقف إلى درجة كبيرة على روح وتصرف الزوجة واتجاهاتها. والزوجة المتعقلة التي تدبر بيتها بأسلوب حكيم، وتحلّي بيتها بنسمات النعمة والمحبة وأضواء البهجة، لا شك تكون بركة عظيمة لزوجها وأولادها ولكل من يدخل بيتها. إن نجاح أو فشل الزوج في الحياة غالباً ما يعتمد على مسلك الزوجة في البيت. وكثيرون يدينون بمراكزهم التي وصلوا إليها في الحياة لحكمة زوجاتهم وحسن تصرفهن.
وممارسة فضيلة ضيافة الآخرين تصبح سهلة إلى حد كبير بفعل الزوجة. هذه خدمة ثمينة وقيمتها غالية جداً في وسط كنيسة الله، ولها مجازاتها الحاضرة والمستقبلة. في هذا نصيب حقيقي موفور للنساء في خدمة المسيح، إنهن يخدمن أجلّ وأسمى خدمة لما يفتحن بيوتهن لخدام الرب ولشعب الرب وأيضاً لغير المخلصين ليسمعوا بشارة الإنجيل ويخلصوا. وما فعله أكيلا وبريسكلا لما فتحا بيتهما لأبولس وشرحا له طريق الله بأكثر تدقيق هو نموذج لمثل هذه الخدمة أعمال 18: 26.
ومن أثمن الخدمات أيضاً للأم في البيت خدمة تربية الأولاد. هذا هو عملها الخصوصي حيث أنها تصرف وقتاً أطول من الزوج مع أولادها في البيت، وتؤثر في حياتهم تأثيراً قوياً وكبيراً للخير أو للشر. ولاحظ كيف يذكر اسم الأم في أسفار الملوك وأخبار الأيام عند ذكر ملوك اسرائيل المختلفين. إن روح الله يشير لنا إلى العامل الفعال في تشكيل حياة الرجال الذين حكموا شعبه. إنه تأثير الأم.
إن أساسات أخلاق الطفل توضع في البيت عند تربية الأولاد. ويدا الأم هما الأداة التي يستخدمها الله في إرساء هذه الأساسات، إن عمل الم الأكثر أهمية، والمعين من الله، وعليها أن تكرس نفسها تماماً للعناية بهم وبتربيتهم وتنشئتهم، فإذا هي أهملت في هذه الخدمة في البيت أو تركتها لآخرين بينما سعت هي لتخدم الرب في مجالات أخرى فلا جدال في أنها بذلك تترك عملها وستفشل بالتأكيد في إنجاز أي عمل آخر لم تدعى إليه. إن تعليم وتنشئة الأطفال التي يتحصلون عليها من أمهاتهم في سنواتهم المبكرة عندما تكون حاسياتهم رقيقة، والتي تترك تأثيراتها العميقة في حياتهم كلها كما تترك انطباعات على طفولتهم الغضة والمرنة، وعقولهم المتفتحة وقلوبهم التي لا تنمحي أبداً. كم هو مهم إذن عمل الأمهات في البيوت. ليته لا يهمل. 
لذلك فإننا نلاحظ ويجب أن نعلن أن في دائرة البيت مجالاً خصوصياً للمرأة فيه تخدم الله وتمجده بطريقة لا يصلح فيها سواها. إنها في تلك الدائرة حيث مجالها الخاص جداً، تملأ جوه نوراً وبهجة، وتجتهد أن تؤثر للخير أعظم تأثير. فإن الحياة العائلية التي تحتقرها وتتنصل منها المرأة في هذه الأيام هي أصلح مجال يوافق نشاط المرأة الطبيعي.
على أننا لسنا بذلك نريد أن نقول أنه لا توجد للمرأة خدمات أخرى يمكنها أن تؤديها، أو أنه لا يوجد عمل آخر تقوم به المرأة في الحياة الكنسية، بل أننا نريد أن نقرر إن البيت، أو الدائرة العائلية، هي أوسع وأفضل ميدان لخدمة المرأة. وفي هذه الدائرة البيتية فإن مكانها بحسب الكتاب هو في خضوعها وطاعتها لزوجها.
فيما سبق نكون قد تكلمنا أساساً عن مركز وخدمة النساء المتزوجات في الدائرة المنزلية. وأيضاً في تلك الدائرة البيتية تجد غير المتزوجات مجالاً رحباً للخدمة المسيحية. فلهن أن يخدمن حاجات زمنية كثيرة، ويعتنين بالصغار والمرضى والعجائز وبأيد راضية يفعلن كما فعلت "غزالة" قديماً ويقدمن تعب محبتهن منسوجاً ليسترن به أجساد المحتاجين (أعمال 9: 39).
وإذ تناولنا حتى الآن مكان المرأة في الخليقة، ودورها في السقوط. ومكان تحت الناموس، وفي البيت في هذا التدبير الحاضر، فإننا نأتي إلى مكان المرأة كتابياً جهاراً وفي كنيسة الله.
التعليم جهاراً
بالارتباط مع دور المرأة في سقوط البشرية في عدن، كنا قد اقتبسنا الكلام الوارد في 1 تيموثاوس 2: 11 - 14، ولاحظنا المحاذير الحكمية التي وضعت أمام النساء ومن المستحسن أن نورد هذه الأعداد مرة أخرى هنا. "لتتعلم المرأة بسكوت في كل خضوع. ولكن لست آذن للمرأة أن تعلم، ولا تتسلط على الرجل، بل تكون في سكوت. لأن آدم جبل أولاً ثم حواء. وآدم لم يغو لكن المرأة أغويت فحصلت في التعدي".
هذه الأعداد تنطبق على دائرة أوسع بكثير من دائرة اجتماع الكنيسة معاً. إنها ترسم معالم المسلك الصحيح بين الرجل والمرأة. وتتضمن أية شهادة علنية فيها يكون كلا الجنسين حاضرا. وهي تشير إلى التعليم الجهاري حيث يكون المستمعون من الجنسين. فإن المرأة غير مأذون لها أن تأخذ مكان المعلم لأنها حينئذ تمارس نوعاً من السلطان على الرجل، والرجل حينئذ يكون في مكان من يتلقى التعليم عند قدمها، وفي هذا قلب للترتيب الإلهي ومسخ للأوضاع الطبيعية.
لقد جبل آدم أولاً وهو الذي يمثل سلطان الله وهو الرأس للخليقة الأرضية، وينبغي أن يحتفظ بمركزه الصحيح كالرأس والمعلم. ولأجل أن حواء اتخذت دور القيادة في حادثة التعدي وخدعت من الشيطان (فبرهنت بذلك على أنها لا تصلح للقيادة) ولأجل ذلك في ترتيب الله وأحكامه التنظيمية، نهى المرأة عن أن تأخذ مركز المتسلط على الرجل أو مركز المعلم له. بل لتتعلم المرأة في سكوت وخضوع. ومن أجل ذلك ينبغي أن لا تأخذ المرأة مركزاً يخولها أن تقف وسط الجماعة المجتمعة ككنيسة لتعلم بكلمة الله، أو تعلم في كنيسة. أو تمارس هذا المركز في أي مجتمع آخر، حيث يكون السامعون خليطاً من الجنسين، وفيه تأخذ مكاناً متعادلاً أو أعلى قليلاً من الرجال لأنها حينئذ تكون مختلسة نوعاً من التسلط على الرجل.
على أننا نجد في تيطس 2: 3 تحريضاً للنساء المتقدمات في السن أن يكن "معلمات الصلاح لكي ينصحن الحدثات - الخ". هنا نجد أن للنساء حق التعليم، لكن في دائرة محدودة، فهن يعلمن الحدثات، ويعلمهن بصفة غير رسمية، في موضوعات عملية تختص بالبيت والعائلة (عدد 3 - 5)، وأيضاً نقول أنه إذا ساعدن غير العارفات بالإنجيل لشرح كلمة الله لهن واشتركن معهن في كلمة الله فهذا صحيح تماماً. 
ونحن نشجع الأخوات أن يعملن باجتهاد لأجل الرب في مثل هذه الدوائر. وحتى إذا اشتركت النساء مع الرجال في مناقشة روحية هادئة بأسلوب تقوي لائق، فإن تصرفن يكون سليماً ما دام المجال ليس مجال تعليم جهاري. ومثل هذا العمل إذا اتخذ شكل التعليم الرسمي فهذا يخرج المرأة من مكانها الصحيح. وإذا اتخذ شكل المحاضرات الكتابية بصورة جهارية منتظمة، حتى لو كان النساء فقط حاضرات، فنحن نعتقد أنها اتخذت مكان المعلم وتعدّت على ما جاء في 1 تيموثاوس 2: 12 "لست آذن للمرأة أن تعلّم". 
ومثل هذا العمل يبدأ في البيت ويكمل في مدرسة الأحد وفي اجتماعات الأطفال. ومدرسة الأحد في الكنيسة هي ببساطة امتداد للاجتماع العائلي، والذي نقل من البيت إلى دائرة أوسع ومناطق أكثر راحة. ولذلك فمن المناسب والصحيح تماماً للأخوات أن يعلمن في فصول مدرسة الأحد للأطفال أو للشابات، خاصة عندما يشرف عليها الإخوة، وهن يخدمن تحت إشرافهم. أما إذا كان هناك شباب صغير أو بعض الإخوة في فصول اجتماعات مدرسة الأحد فنحن نعتقد أن هذا مخالف للكتاب لأن أي أخت تصبح مسئولة عن مدارس الأحد فإنها تمارس سلطاناً على الرجل.
إن صلاتنا أن نساء أمينات أكثر ينشطن في عمل الرب ويتشجعن بهذا العمل في تلك الدوائر التي تكلمنا عنها حيث ميدان خدمة المرأة. فالحاجة إلى مثل هؤلاء يتعاظم في هذه الأيام التي نرى فيها عمل الرب يتضاءل لنقص خدمات التقيات والأخوات ذوي الطاقات الحارة. ليت الرب يبارك في غناه كل امرأة تعمل عملاً له.

5. المرأة في الكنيسة
  في 1 كورنثوس 14: 34 - 38 يعطينا تعليمات واضحة بالنسبة لمكان المرأة في الكنيسة المجتمعة "لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس، لأنه ليس مأذوناً لهن أن يتكلمن، بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس أيضاً. ولكن إن كن يردن أن يتعلمن شيئاً، فليسألن رجالهن في البيت، لأنه قبيح بالنساء أن تتكلم في كنيسة. أم منكم خرجت كلمة الله؟ أم إليكم وحدكم انتهت؟. إن كان أحد يحسب نفسه نبياً أو روحياً فليعلم ما أكتبه إليكم أنه وصايا الرب ولكن إن يجهل أحد فليجهل".
في هذا وضوح ليس بعده من مزيد من جهة التعليمات التي تقرر مكان المرأة في الكنيسة المجتمعة. ليس مأذوناً للمرأة أن تتكلم في الكنيسة. وعبارة "في كنيسة" أو "في الكنائس" تستعمل خمس مرات في هذا الإصحاح، وفي جميعها تعني اجتماع المؤمنين كجماعة أو الاجتماع معاً للكنيسة كلها. ففي مثل هذه الاجتماعات ليس للمرأة أن تقف وتتكلم على الإطلاق، بل أن تصمت وتكون في خضوع.
وفي كورنثوس الأولى 11: 5 يقول الرسول "وأما كل امرأة تصلي أو تتنبأ الخ ...". وهذا النص يسمح بمثل هذا النشاط الذي تقوم به المرأة ولكنه لم يبين في ذلك الموضع أين تمارس المرأة ذلك، أما الإصحاح الرابع عشر فقد أوضح بكل صراحة أن خدمة مثل هذه ممنوعة منعاً باتاً على النساء في الكنائس وذكر بكل وضوح وجوب صمتها وخضوعها. فواضح إذن أن ممارسة المرأة لخدمة الصلاة أو التنبؤ تكون خارج الكنيسة. وبولس ورفقاءه نجدهم في أعمال 21: 8 - 9 في بيت فيلبس المبشر وكان لهذا "أربع بنات عذارى كن يتنبأن" والمفهوم من سياق الكلام أنهن كن يتنبأن في البيت وليس في الكنيسة، وهذا ترتيب واضح وفي مكانه.
ومن المهم جداً أن نلاحظ أن هذا الحظر على النساء فلا يتكلمن في كنيسة، ليس مجرد كلام للرسول بولس - وهو رجل أعزب كما قد يحتج البعض - بل هو "وصايا الرب" (1 كو 14 - 37). فإن كان أحد - رجلاً أو امرأة - له ذوق روحي ويسلك في رضا الرب فعليه أن يعلم أن هذه هي تعليمات ووصايا الرب. إن المسألة مسألة إطاعة مشيئة الله. ومحاولة المداورة والمحاورة حول فصل كتابي مثل هذا، واضح غاية الوضوح، كما يفعل الكثيرون وهم مستمرون في عصيانهم وعدم طاعتهم - برهان على أن القلب ليس راغباً في عمل مشيئة الله وعلى عدم احترام كلمته.
ولعل الكورنثيين ظنوا - كما يظن كثيرون في هذه الأيام، أنهم أحرار يفعلون ما يحسن لديهم من جهة هذا الأمر. والرسول من أجل ذلك يقول لهم "أم منكم خرجت كلمة الله؟ أم إليكم وحدكم انتهت؟" (ع 36) وكأنه يقول لهم: [هل لكم سلطان من قبل الرب من جهة ما تقررونه في هذا الخصوص؟. إن كلمة الله لم تخرج منكم بل إليكم جاءت] ولهذا لا بد أن يخضعوا لوصايا الرب من الرسول.
أحياناً يقال إن كلمة "تتكلم" المذكورة في هذا الفصل تعني الانصراف إلى حديث خاص وتبادل أطراف الحديث مع الآخرين همساً أو بصوت مسموع أثناء الخدمة وهذا ما يحذر ضده الرسول (ثرثرة أو نشر القيل والقال to chatter, "gassip).غير أن هذا تعبير خاطئ ومضلل وبعيد كل البعد عن الصواب. فإن موسوعة يونج Youngs concordance تبين أن هذه الكلمة اليونانية "Laleo" التي ترجمتها "تتكلم" تستعمل في كل الإصحاح بمعنى الكلام بقصد الخدمة. إنها ترد 241 مرة في العهد الجديد ولها نفس المعنى الوارد في عدد 29 من نفس الإصحاح عن تكلم الأنبياء في الكنيسة "أما الأنبياء فليتكلم اثنان أو ثلاثة" وأيضاً "لست آذن للمرأة أن تتكلم" فإن ذات الكلمة عينها هي المستعملة في الموضعين. 
وآخرون يقولون أن هذا المنع مقصور على النساء في كورنثوس فقط حيث النساء كن جاهلات صخابات وليس في مقدورهن القيام بخدمة عامة، غير أن هذا مردود بالقول بأن الفكرة الأولى التي تقول بأن المنع مقصور على نساء كورنثوس فكرة مغلوطة من أساسها ولا تستند إلى أي دليل كتابي، أما ما يقال عن نساء كورنثوس فهو مجرد افتراض وادعاء. وافتتاحية هذه الرسالة ترينا أنها موجهة من بولس "إلى كنيسة الله التي في كورنثوس ...مع جميع الذين يدعون باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح في كل مكان".
هذا التقديم قاطع وحاسم لأن تعليمات وتحريضات هذه الرسالة ليست لها مجرد الصفة المحلية بل هي أيضاً موجهة إلى دائرة المسيحية المعترفة في كل مكان. وفي الفصل المطروح أمامنا يتكلم الرسول عن سكوت النساء وصمتهن "في الكنائس" ولم يقل للكورنثيين في "كنيستكم" بل "في الكنائس".
إن مكان المرأة في الكنيسة هو مكان الخضوع والسكوت وليس مكان القيادة. وكما أن الرجل في دائرة البشرية يمثل الرأس والفكر فإن المرأة تمثل القلب. ومكان القلب في الحنايا غير منظور بينما الرأس هو الظاهر للعيان. فالذين يأخذون المكان الظاهر في الكنيسة هم الذين يقودون الجماعة سواء في الصلاة أو الترنيم أو الخدمة وهذا المركز لم يعط للمرأة.
إن كثيرين لا يدركون أن من يصلي جهاراً أي من يصلي بين الجماعة المجتمعة فإنه يقود الكنيسة في صلاته. إنها ليست صلاة فردية بل تعبر عن الكنيسة في الصلاة أو التسبيح. لذلك إذا كانت المرأة تصلي في اجتماع الصلاة أو في أي اجتماع مختلط فمعنى ذلك أنها تأخذ مكان القيادة على خلاف ما جاء في الكتاب. وفي 1 تيموثاوس 2: 8 "فأريد أن يصلي الرجال في كل مكان" فإن هذه الحرية المطلقة في الصلاة الجهارية ليست ممنوحة للمرأة.
في هذا الخصوص نتعلم من حنة في 1 صموئيل 1: 9 - 17. إن تلك المرأة التقية صلّت في بيت الرب والعباد مجتمعون. فكيف صلت؟ يقول الكتاب "كانت تتكلم في قلبها وشفتاها فقط تتحركان وصوتها لم يسمع" (ع 13). فإنه ما كان يليق بها أن تصلي بصوت مسموع في حضور جمهرة مختلطة من العباد ولكنها استطاعت أن تصلي في قلبها والله سمع وأجاب. هكذا في هذه الأيام وعلى هذا المنوال تصلي النساء وتسبح في قلوبهن في الكنيسة المجتمعة ويشتركن في "الآمين" عند كل صلاة علنية مسموعة.
غطاء الرأس
نتأمل الآن في مسألة وجوب تغطية المرأة رأسها إذا ما صلّت أو تنبأت في الكنيسة. في هذا الخصوص يعطينا الرسول تعليمات في 1 كورنثوس 11: 3 - 16 قائلاً "ولكن أريد أن تعلموا أن رأس كل رجل هو المسيح، وأما رأس المرأة فهو الرجل، ورأس المسيح هو الله. كل رجل يصلي أو يتنبأ وله على رأسه شيء يشين رأسه. وأما كل امرأة تصلي أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى فتشين رأسها، لأنها (والمرأة) المحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه، إذ المرأة إن كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها، وإن كان قبيحاً بالمرأة أن تقص أو تحلق فلتتغط. فإن الرجل لا ينبغي أن يغطي رأسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده. وأما المرأة فهي مجد الرجل. لأن الرجل ليس من المرأة، بل المرأة من الرجل. ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة، بل المرأة من أجل الرجل. لهذا ينبغي للمرأة أن يكون لها سلطان على رأسها من أجل الملائكة، غير أن الرجل ليس من دون المرأة، ولا المرأة من دون الرجل في الرب. لأنه كما أن المرأة هي من الرجل، هكذا الرجل أيضاً هو بالمرأة. ولكن جميع الأشياء هي من الله. احكموا في أنفسكم هل يليق بالمرأة أن تصلي إلى الله وهي غير مغطاة؟".
من هذا الفصل نرى أن الله قد وضع ترتيباً معيناً يريدنا أن نعترف به ونحافظ عليه. فليست المسألة مجرد عادة أن يكشف الرجال رؤوسهن، أو أن تغطي النساء رؤوسهن في حضرة الرب. بل إن هذا الترتيب له معنى كتابي ويستند إلى سبب كتابي حقيقي.
إن الله هو رأس المسيح، والمسيح هو رأس الرجل، والرجل هو رأس المرأة. ولأن الرجل هو صورة الله ومجده والمسيح هو رأس الرجل فإنه يكون من المهانة للمسيح أن يغطي الرجل رأسه عندما يصلي أو يتنبأ (يتكلم جهاراً). فإن مجد المسيح ينبغي أن يكشف لا أن يغطى.
لكن المرأة خلقت لأجل الرجل ومن الرجل وهي مجد الرجل، ولأجل ذلك ينبغي أن تغطي رأسها عندما تصلي أو تتنبأ، لأن مجد الرجل ينبغي أن لا يرى وبصفة خاصة في الكنيسة المجتمعة. إذ هناك ينبغي أن مجد المسيح وحده وليس مجد الرجل هو الذي يستعلن.
وأكثر من ذلك يقول في عدد 10 أنه "ينبغي للمرأة أن يكون لها سلطان على رأسها من أجل الملائكة" أي أن يكون لها على رأسها غطاء رمزاً لسلطان الرجل الذي هي خاضعة له. فعندما تضع المرأة غطاء على رأسها في حضرة الرب، إنما بذلك تصادق على أن الرجل هو رأسها المعين لها من الله. وإذا دخلت امرأة إلى حضرة الرب ورأسها غير مغطى فإنها تظهر بذلك أنها تريد أن تكون مثل الرجل وترفض مركز الخضوع. إنها تشين رأسها (تشين كرامته) وربما تفعل ذلك دون وعي، بل عن جهل، لكن هذا هو معنى ما تفعله.
إن الملائكة نظاراً في الاجتماع وينبغي أن يشهدوا (يتفرجوا) على ترتيب الله ومراعاة أصوله هناك. إنهم يرون في السماء وفي كل الخليقة ترتيباً دقيقاً محفوظاً وينبغي أن لا يروا بين المسيحيين عدم الترتيب. إن السرافيم يغطون أنفسهم في حضرة الرب (أش 6: 1 - 3)، ويسرهم أن يروا النساء كذلك إطاعة لكلمة الله. وقصد الله أن "الرؤساء والسلاطين في السماويات" تعرّف "بواسطة الكنيسة بحكمة الله المتنوعة" (أف 3: 10 و 11). وهذه الحكمة الإلهية هي في سر المسيح والكنيسة الذي يرمز إليه بالزوج وامرأته : الواحد يشغل مركز الرأس والآخر تشغل مركز الخضوع له (أف 5: 22 - 32).
وتغطية الرأس أمر واجب على النساء غير المتزوجات كما على المتزوجات. لأن الأعداد الواردة في 1 كورنثوس 11 هنا تتكلم عن الرجل بصفة عامة وعن المرأة بصفة عامة. وفي سفر العدد 30: 3 - 5 نقرأ عن وجوب خضوع البنت في صباها في بيت أبيها لسلطان أبيها، ونذورها والتزاماتها تثبت متى أجازها أبوها. فإن لم يوافق الأب عليها لا تثبت نذورها أو عهودها التي قطعتها على نفسها وبالمثل نذور الزوجة والتزاماتها تثبت متى وافق عليها الزوج وعلى ذلك فالمرأة ينبغي أن تعترف بسلطان الرجل أباً كان أو زوجاً. وغطاء رأسها وهي في حضرة الرب هو علامة هذا الخضوع. 
عيب الرأس غير المغطاة
"وأما كل امرأة تصلي أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى فتشين رأسها لأنها والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه. إذ المرأة إن كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها، وإن كان قبيحاً بالمرأة أن تقص أو تحلق فلتتغط" (1 كو 11: 5 و 6).
وفي العهد القديم كان كشف رأس المرأة وحلق شعرها علامة تحقير وإذلال كما نرى في العدد 5: 18 كان يكشف شعر رأس الزوجة إذا شك الزوج وأحاطها بالشبهات، وفي التثنية 21: 10 - 13 إذا سبيت امرأة جميلة أو وقعت في الأسر. وهنا في 1 كورنثوس 11 يقول الرسول أنه إذا كانت المرأة تصلي أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى فهي والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه. وإذا كان قص شعرها أو حلقه علامة عار عليها أن تتغطى. يجب أن لا توصم وهي في حضرة الرب بوصمة ما. ينبغي أن لا تظهر أمام الله وأمر أمانتها لزوجها محل شك. بل ظهورها ورأسها مغطى فيه بيان وفيه علامة عن اعترافها بأن الرجل رأس لها وأنها تتمتع بكامل ثقته فيها.
واضح من كلام الأعداد في 1 كورنثوس 11 أنه قبيح بالمرأة أن تقص أو تحلق لكن "إن كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها" (ع 15). وهذه كلمات حاسمة ينبغي أن تقف سداً عالياً في وجه السخافات العصرية وأمام روح التبذّل العصري باسم "المودة". هل يليق بامرأة تقية أن تقتطع جزءاً من مجدها وتلقي به؟ إن في هذا عصياناً شائناً. وهل تستطيع امرأة كهذه أن تمسح قدمي الرب بشعرها كما فعلت هاتان التقيتان المخلصتان في لوقا 7: 38 ويوحنا 12: 3؟
الشعر الطويل ليس هو الغطاء
نقرأ في 1 كورنثوس 11: 15 "وأما المرأة إن كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها لأن الشعر قد أعطي لها عوض برقع". ومن هذه العبارة راح البعض يعلمون أن الشعر الطويل هو غطاء الرأس للمرأة ولا حاجة لها إلى غطاء آخر. ولكن هذا التفسير خاطئ جداً، ولا يؤدي نفس المعنى المقصود من النص. فإن المعنى المفهوم من العبارة أن الشعر الطويل قد أعطى للمرأة بالطبيعة كبرقع تتشح به، فهو ليس غطاء الرأس الذي يصر الرسول بولس عليه في الأعداد السابقة فإنه إذا كان لا بد أن يغطى مجد الرجل في حضرة الله، "والمرأة هي مجد الرجل". إذن فشعر المرأة الذي هو مجدها الشخصي ينبغي أن يغطى أيضاً في حضرة الله.
لقد بيّن الرسول بولس الفرق بين الرجل والمرأة وقال أن الرجل لا ينبغي أن يغطي رأسه، أما المرأة فينبغي أن تغطي رأسها. ثم ينتقل إلى الكلام عن سبب آخر يدعو المرأة لأن تغطي رأسها، وهو الآداب السليمة، واللياقة المبنية على التركيب الطبيعي للرجل والمرأة، وهو تركيب جد مختلف عند كليهما. إنه يقول "احكموا في أنفسكم هل يليق بالمرأة أن تصلي إلى الله وهي غير مغطاة؟ أم ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلمكم؟" (ع 13 و 14). فحتى في الطبيعة الله أعطى المرأة الشعر الطويل كبرقع تستتر به. فالمرأة إذن يليق بها كل اللياقة أن تغطي رأسها عندما تصلي إلى الله.
ليس لنا عادة مثل هذه
ثم يقول الرسول "ولكن إن كان أحد يظهر أنه يحب الخصام فليس لنا نحن عادة مثل هذه ولا لكنائس الله". فلقد أوضح الرسول فكر الله في هذا الأمر. فإذا راح البعض يناقضون ويناقشون بالمجادلة في هذا الموضوع فبكل بساطة يحسم الجدل بقوله "ليس لنا نحن عادة مثل هذه ولا لكنائس الله".
إنه في مثل هذه الأمور الصغيرة كتغطية الرأس أو عدم تغطيتها تظهر حالة القلب - وفيها امتحان لإرادتها هل هي راغبة في الخضوع لله ولكلمته أو أنها متحفزة للوقوف ضد الكلمة والانسياق في تيار المودة والروح العصرية.. إن العادات والمودات تتغير، لكن كلمة الله ومبادئ الله في هذا الأمر وفي غيره من الأمور تبقى ثابتة.

6.أمثلة عن المرأة من الكتاب المقدس
لا تحتل مركزاً جهارياً:
رأينا في فصول كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس أن مكان المرأة في الكنيسة ليس هو مكان الخدمة العلنية، بل بالحري مجالها هو ميدان خدمة خصوصية، فسيح الأرجاء يتسع لأنواع عديدة من النشاط التقوي لخدمة ربها ومخلصها. ولقد تأملنا فيما سبق فيما حرّم على النساء أن يمارسنه والآن لنفتش الكتاب لنرى مراكز أو وظائف معينة لم تكلف بها النساء على الإطلاق.
في الكتاب المقدس ستة وستون سفراً جميعها كتبت بواسطة رجال. والله لم يختر امرأة واحدة لكتابة جزء واحد من فصول هذا الكتاب. كذلك لم يسمح لامرأة من سبط لاوي أن تتقلد كهنوتية للخدمة في خيمة الاجتماع أو في الهيكل في العهد القديم. أيضاً لم يختر الرب امرأة واحدة بين الإثني عشر رسولاً الذين كانوا جميعاً رجالاً. وبالإضافة إلى هؤلاء الإثني عشر أرسل الرب سبعين آخرين ولم نسمع عن أي منهم كان من النساء. وفي أعمال 6 انتخب سبعة رجال مشهوداً لهم ومملوئين من الروح القدس والحكمة لأجل خدمة الموائد وحاجات الأرامل وليس بينهم امرأة واحدة. وفي 1 كورنثوس 15 ذكر شهود كثيرون لتثبيت قيامة الرب وسميت أسماء رجال كثيرين ليس من بينهم اسم امرأة واحدة. وهذا له معناه الخصوصي، لأن مريم وهي أول من رأي الرب المقام والتي أرسلت منه بأول بشارة عن القيامة، ولكن حذف اسمها ضمن قائمة الشهود، أليس هذا دليلاً قوياً على أن الكتاب لا يعطي المرأة مكاناً في الشهادة العلنية؟
وفي الكنيسة الأولى ذكر عن إقامة أساقفة وشمامسة وشيوخ على التفصيل الوارد في رسالتي تيموثاوس الأولى ورسالة تيطس وجميع هؤلاء كانوا رجالاً ليس بينهم امرأة واحدة. كما أننا لا نقرأ عن امرأة مبشرة أو راعية أو معلمة بالمعنى العام المعروف في العهد الجديد. كذلك ولا امرأة واحدة ورد اسمها بين من صنعوا المعجزات العلنية. وفي رؤيا 11 نقرأ عن شاهدين نبيين من الرجال، وليست نبيتين، ولا نبي ونبية، بل إثنين من الرجال.
وبكل تأكيد عدم الإشارة إلى النساء في كل هذه المراكز والوظائف العلنية المختلفة يرينا أن مجال الخدمة العلنية ليس هو مجال نشاط المرأة. والآن ننتقل إلى الكلام عن أمثلة إيجابية في الكتاب المقدس لنساء تقيات وخدماتهن العاطرة المقبولة لأجل مجد الله.
مريم (أو مريام)
في خروج 15: 2 نقرأ أن مريم النبية أخت هرون أخذت الدف بيدها وخرجت جميع النساء وراءها بدفوف ورقص وأجابتهم مريم "رنموا للرب فإنه قد تعظم". كانت هذه خدمة جليلة من مريم. لقد قادت النساء في الترنيم والتسبيح للرب ولم تحاول قيادة الرجال. كانت هذه الخدمة منها مقبولة جداً. لكن في وقت متأخر انظر كيف وقعت عليها يد الرب المؤدبة لما قادت هرون أخاها في حركة التذمر على موسى، لقد ضربت بالبرص من أجل هذه الخطية (العدد 12).
نساء في خروج 35: 22 - 26
نقرأ بالارتباط مع بناء خيمة الاجتماع القول "وجاء الرجال مع النساء. كل سموح القلب، جاء بخزائم وأقراط وخواتم. وقلائد، كل متاع من الذهب، تقدمة ذهب للرب. وكل النساء، الحكيمات القلب، غزلن بأيديهن، وجئن من الغزل، بالاسمانجوني، والأرجوان، والقرمز، والبوص. وكل النساء اللواتي انهضتهن قلوبهن بالحكمة، غزلن شعر المعزى". وبهذه الخدمات الطيبة كان للنساء نصيب جميل في بناء مقدس الله.
دبورة
كانت دبورة نبية، وكانت امرأة متزوجة، وقضت لإسرائيل في أيام الانحطاط والخراب الروحي (قضاة 4). لقد انحطت حالة اسرائيل جداً، وأقام الله لهم دبورة قاضية لما خبت في اسرائيل نخوة الرجال تماماً، فأقامها الله ليكسر نير العدو الأجنبي. ودائماً في أوقات الخراب وأيام الانحطاط تتقدم المرأة الصفوف وهذه علامة سوء الحال. ومع ذلك ينبغي أن نلاحظ كيف حاولت دبورة أن لا تتخطى حدودها وكيف حاولت أن تبقى في مكانها الصحيح. كانت دبورة جالسة تحت نخلة وكان بنو اسرائيل يصعدون إليها للقضاء وأرسلت ودعت باراق بن أبينوعم وقالت له أن يذهب ويحارب سيسرا، فلما امتنع باراق وتذرع بأنه يذهب إذا هي ذهبت معه وإن لم تذهب هي معه فلن يذهب هو، رضيت دبورة أن تذهب معه لكنها قالت له "إنه لا يكون لك فخر في الطريق التي أنت سائر فيها لأن الرب يبيع سيسرا بيد امرأة". ومعنى هذه الكلمات أنه إن كان عاراً على باراق أن يقتل سيسرا بيد امرأة فهذا العار ليس بأقل من العار الملحوظ أن تضطر امرأة بسبب هوان الرجولة في الرجال إلى الجلوس على كرسي القضاء لإسرائيل. إن إيمانها وشجاعتها شددت من عزم باراق الجبان. وهكذا أخوات يمكنهن أن يشجعن الإخوة المتراخين والكسالى ودبورة لم تتقدم باراق لكنها شجعته وذهبت معه. 
امرأة من شونم
في سفر الملوك الثاني 4: 8 - 37 نقرأ عن هذه المرأة العظيمة، فإن اهتمامها الخصوصي وكرم ضيافتها لرجل الله أليشع مما يعتبر مضرب الأمثال. لقد أشارت على رجلها أن تعمل علّية صغيرة ليميل إليها النبي كلما مر بذلك الطريق وجهزتها بالأثاث اللازم وبذلك ترجمت إيمانها عملياً، ولا زالت هذه الخدمة الجميلة تذكر عاطرة إلى هذا اليوم.
نساء العهد الجديد
      في مناسبتين عظيمتين أكرم الله المرأة أكثر من الرجل في العهد الجديد.
المناسبة الأولى: كانت عندما ولد المسيح من امرأة هي العذراء مريم. والمناسبة الثانية كانت بعد القيامة عندما ظهر الرب أولاً لامرأة هي مريم المجدلية. هاتان الامرأتان لهما مكان عجيب في العلاقة بالرب يسوع فالأولى يتكلم عنها الكتاب بالقول "المنعم عليها" و"مباركة في النساء" (لو 2: 28) ومريم المجدلية عرف عنها إخلاصها وعميق شعورها من نحو الرب فحباها الرب امتيازاً سامياً إذ حمّلها أعجب وأول بشارة عن القيام لتبلغها للتلاميذ.
وحنّة النبية كانت تتعبد لله (تخدم الله) "بأصوام وطلبات ليلاً ونهاراً" وعندما دخل بالصبي يسوع أبواه إلى الهيكل "وقفت تسبح الرب وتكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداء في أورشليم" (لوقا 2: 27). وخدمة مثل هذه بابها مفتوح أمام كل أخت في يومنا الحاضر بل والحاجة ماسة إليها جداً. 
أيضاً في لوقا 8: 2 و 3 نقرأ عن بعض النساء ممن شفاهن الرب من أرواح نجسة وأمراض كن يتبعن الرب مع الإثني عشر تلميذاً، وأخر كثيرات "كن يخدمنه من أموالهن". وكانت تلك أيضاً خدمة مباركة حقاً. 
ومرثا قبلت الرب يسوع في بيتها وكانت تخدمه بينما كانت أختها مريم تجلس عند قدميه لتسمع كلامه. وفي مناسبة أخرى صنعوا له عشاء ومريم دهنت قدميه بطيب كثير الثمن كانت قد حفظته لأجل تكفينه (لوقا 10: 38، يوحنا 12: 1 - 3).
وبالارتباط بموت الرب نقرأ عن جمهور كثير من الشعب والنساء اللواتي كن يلطمن أيضاً وينحن عليه... وتبعنه نساء كن قد أتين معه من الجليل ونظرن القبر وكيف وضع جسده" (لوقا 23: 27 و 55). وفي أول الأسبوع جاءت نساء إلى القبر حاملات حنوطاً وأطياباً. وفي كل ذلك نرى خدمة مخلصة من النساء نحو الرب في حياته ومماته. إنها الخدمة الحبية الشخصية هي التي تبدو في خدمات مثل هذه من جانب الأخوات.
وفي سفر الأعمال 9: 36 - 39 نقرأ عن طابيثا التي كانت ممتلئة أعمالاً صالحة وإحسانات. وعند موتها جاءت جميع الأرامل يبكين ويرين أقمصة وثياباً مما كانت تعمل وهي معهن. ويالها من خدمة جليلة كانت تؤديها طابيثا إلى الفقراء. وفي سفر الأعمال 12: 12 نقرأ عن مريم أم يوحنا الملقب مرقس. إنها فتحت بيتها لاجتماع الصلاة. وفي ص 16: 13 نرى جمعاً من نسوة يجتمعن عند نهر حيث جرت العادة أن تكون صلاة، كما نرى ليديا تفتح بيتها للرسول بولس والذين معه (ص 16: 15).
ومن بين الأسماء التي تذكر للتنويه الشخصي في رومية 16 نجد أسماء نساء أمثال فيبي خادمة كنيسة كنخريا التي صارت مساعدة لكثيرين. وبريسكيلا مع زوجها أكيلا اللذين عملا مع الرسول ووضعا عنقيهما من أجل حياته. وفي رومية كان بيتهما هو محل اجتماع الكنيسة لأن بولس يقول "سلموا على الكنيسة التي في بيتهما" وأيضاً ذكرت مريم التي تعبت لأجل بولس والذين معه.
ولما كتب بولس لأهل فيلبي ذكر أفودية وسنتيخي اللتين جاهدتا معه في الإنجيل (في 4: 3). أولئك لم يعملن معه أو يتعبن معه في الكرازة والتبشير كما يظن البعض، وهذا واضح بجلاء من كتاباته في مواضع أخرى، لكنهن كن عاملات متفانيات معه في مشاركته أتعاب وصعاب الإنجيل. لقد ساعدنه بكل وسيلة ممكنة من فتح بيوتهن ليكرز فيها، إلى إضافة العاملين في الكرازة، إلى حثّ الآخرين على حضور الاجتماعات، على إقامة صلوات خاصة لجلهم، إلى غير ذلك مما يفوق الحصر مما تستطيع النساء أن يعملنه بصورة أفضل من الرجال. وبولس قدّر أمثال هؤلاء وخدماتهن وتكلم عنهن كأنهن عاملات معه في الإنجيل، ولا تزال أمثال هذه الخدمات المباركة من أجل الإنجيل متاحة أمام الأخوات وفي مقدورهن أن يزرن المرضى وأن يوزعن النبذ أيضاً.
إن الحقل واسع أمامهن لمثل هذه الخدمات وتلك الأمثلة الواردة في الكتاب للنساء قديماً ينبغي أن تشجع الأخوات بيننا على التعب من أجل الرب. وخدماتهن لا تقل في أهميتها عن خدمة الكرازة العلنية وليست منسية من الرب بل لها مجازاتها وأجرتها.
وعلى ذلك يمكننا أن نستخلص مما سبق أن ما قلناه في الصفحات السابقة عن مكان المرأة، إن مكانها متميز كل التمييز عن مكان الرجل، وأنه ليس مما يتفق وتعليم الكتاب المقدس أن تعمل المرأة ما هو من صميم اختصاص الرجل من جهة خدمة الرب. نسمع أحياناً من يحتج بما جاء في غلاطية 3: 38 ليؤيد عكس ما نقول إذ يتمسك بعبارة "ليس ذكر وأنثى لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع"، لكن هذه العبارة لا تتكلم عن السلوك والترتيب في الكنيسة بل هي تتكلم عن عائلة الله المفدية، وأنه لا فرق بين الرجل والمرأة من جهة الخلاص بالنعمة، تماماً كما لا يوجد أي فرق بين يهودي ويوناني أو بين العبد والحر. ولقد سبق أن بينا أن ترتيب الله في الخليقة لم يزل قائماً أيضاً في الكنيسة.

7. الزينة والثياب
لقد تحدثنا في الفصل الأول عن الكنيسة باعتبارها بيت الله على الأرض، وأشرنا إلى الترتيب والمسئولية التي تتعلق بهذه الصورة من كنيسة الله. أجل، فالله إلهنا هو إله ترتيب، وإذا ما سكن في بيت - كما هو حادث بالفعل في كنيسته - ينبغي أن يكون هذا البيت متوافقاً مع فكره ونظامه. وحيث أن ببيته "تليق القداسة" (مز 93: 5)، فإن مسئوليتنا هي أن نحفظ الكنيسة - التي هي مكان سكناه - طاهرة مقدسة.
في 1 تيموثاوس 3: 14 و 15 نقرأ "هذا أكتبه إليك راجياً أن آتي إليك عن قريب، ولكن إن كنت أبطئ فلكي تعلم كيف يجب أن تتصرف في بيت الله، الذي هو كنيسة الله الحي، عمود الحق وقاعدته". وهذا هو سبب كتابة بولس لرسالته الأولى إلى تيموثاوس: أن يعرف هو، وأن نعرف نحن أيضاً كيفية التصرف في بيت الله.. إذاً فهناك سلوك معين يليق ببيت الله، والترتيب والقداسة والتأديب ينبغي أن تكون في مكان سكناه.
قداسة الله
التأديب في الكنيسة هو أمر حتمي بسبب ذاك الذي هو "القدوس الحق" (رؤ 3: 7)، والذي هو في وسط شعبه والذي عيناه أطهر من أن تنظرا الشر أو تبصرا الجور" (حب 1: 13). فإذا ما كان هذا القدوس آخذاً مكانه في بيته، فلا يمكن أن يسمح لخطية أن تمر بلا قضاء. ولذلك لا بد أن يحفظ بيته طاهراً، كما قال داود في مزمور 101: 7 "لا يسكن وسط بيتي عامل غش. المتكلم بالكذب لا يثبت أمام عيني".
ومن المهم أن نتذكر ونحن نتناول موضوع التأديب بالدراسة، أنه مرتبط باعتبار الكنيسة "بيت الله" لا باعتبارها جسد المسيح.[1]
حفظ سلطان المسيح
ي عبرانيين 3: 6 نقرأ القول "أما المسيح فكابن على بيته، وبيته نحن". وحيث أن المسيح هو ابن على بيته.[2] 
فإن سلطانه يجب أن يمارس، والتمرد والشرور يجب ألا يسمح بها. إن ما يتوافق معه فقط هو الذي يجب أن يظهر، ولذلك فإن مسئوليتنا نحن هي حفظ الترتيب المعلن في كلمته وبقاء بيته مقدساً. فالتأديب الكنسي، الذي يتخذ طابعاً كنسياً هو تأديب من المسيح باعتباره ابناً على بيته، وهو يختلف عن تأديب الأب لأولاده، هذا التأديب الذي ينبع من اهتمام الآب بكل فرد من أولاده الذين أخطأوا نتيجة النعمة الفردية والمحبة الأبوية من نحوهم. إنه اهتمام الآب بعائلته، ويختلف عن دور الابن[3] والتأديب الذي يجريه باعتباره ابناً على البيت.
التأديب يعني الخضوع للنظام، وتنمية عادة الطاعة بالتدريب والتعليم والتقويم والتوبيخ. إنه مثل التدريب التعليمي أو العملي للتلميذ. وكما أن هذا التدريب هام جداً في البيت، وفي المدرسة، وفي الحكومة، كذلك في بيت الله. فبدون النظام والتأديب لا نتوقع نجاحاً في أي مجال على الإطلاق.
إذا لم يكن هناك ممارسة للتأديب وحفظ النظام التقوي في الكنيسة، فإن هذا النقص سيؤدي سريعاً إلى تعطل عمل الروح القدس، وإطفاء خدمته. فروح الله يحزن لكل ما يهين المسيح، وكل ما يتعارض مع كلمته. ولا يقدر أن يبارك عدم الطاعة ولا الإرادة الذاتية، أو الخطية غير المحكوم عليها. وبالتالي سيتبع ذلك بالتأكيد ضعف الجماعة روحياً، ونقص القوة فيها وذلك لعدم ممارستها للتأديب الذي يجب أن يكون لمجد وكرامة الرب، الذي "بيته نحن".
طابع خمير الخطية
هناك سبب آخر لضرورة التأديب الكنسي وهو أن الخطية مثل الخميرة التي تخمر العجين كله. والرسول يتحدث عن هذا في 1 كورنثوس 5: 6 - 8 "ألستم تعلمون أن خميرة صغيرة تخمر العجين كله؟ إذاً نقوا منكم الخميرة العتيقة لكي تكونوا عجيناً جديداً كما أنتم فطير". إن طبيعة الخميرة هي أن أصغر جزء منها سرعان ما ينتشر ويخمر كل العجين. والطريقة الوحيدة لإبطال عمل الخمير هو أن ننقي العجين منه أو أن ندخل العجين المختمر في النار فيتوقف عمل الخمير. وهكذا أيضاً بالنسبة للخطية، فيجب أن يحكم عليها وتعزل خارجاً. فالخطية تدنس، ويجب أن تدان أينما ظهرت، وإلا فإنها ستنتشر وتفسد كل الجماعة.
إن التأديب التقوي ضروري لمقاومة ما تتركه الخطية من نجاسة في الكنيسة، ولذلك لا بد أن تكون محفوظة في الطهارة وعدم الخمير. فإذا كان شخص في قلبه خمير الخطية عاملاً، ولا يخضع للنصح أو للتوسل أو الإنذار والتوبيخ والعناية التقوية ولا يدين نفسه، بل يصر على خطته ويستمر في مساره، فعلى الكنيسة، بعد الوقت والمجهود المناسبين لتخليصه، أن تتخلص هي نفسها من هذا الشخص بعزله خارجاً كشخص خبيث حتى لا تتخمر الجماعة به.
لكن لا يجب أن نظن أن التأديب هو مجرد إجراء قضائي يتم بمقتضاه فصل الشخص عن الشركة وعزله عن الجماعة. فإن الغرض الأساسي من التأديب يجب أن يظل هو تجنب الوصول إلى حتمية عزل الشخص من الشركة مع المؤمنين. إن تسعة أعشار التأديب الذي يجب أن يجري في الكنيسة، يجب أن يكون فردياً في طبيعته، وبممارسة العناية الرعوية، وليس هو جمع الكنيسة كلها لإجراء القضاء. وكل تأديب ينبغي أن يكون الإصلاح والرد هو غايته. والحد الأقصى في تصرف الكنيسة، أعني عزل الشخص خارج الجماعة، ليس هو، بحصر اللفظ، تأديباً. بل إنه اعتراف بأن التأديب أصبح غير مجد وأنه لم يعد ممكناً عمل المزيد، إلا وضع شخص كهذا في مكان خارجي كشخص خبيث. والكنيسة ليس لها شيء آخر لتقوله له، إلا إذا ظهرت أولاً من جانبه توبة، ورجوع حقيقي إلى الرب.
إنه في داخل الكنيسة يلزم الإبقاء على التأديب وممارسته لأجل مجد الله ولبركة النفوس (1 كو 5: 12). ولهذا فعلى القديسين الانقياد في طرق الطاعة، والتدرب في طرق الرب، والتعلم فيما يسر المسيح ويبهج القديسين. إنه حقاً بالنظر إلى ما هو أمامنا يصبح لزاماً علينا أن نحافظ على التأديب بحسب كلمة الله في الكنيسة - كبيت الله.
________________________________________
[1] توجد في الكتاب المقدس سبعة تعبيرات مختلفة عن الكنيسة فهي: جسد المسيح (القرب الوثيق) _ عروس المسيح (المحبة والإعزاز) _ بيت الله (مكان سكنى الله من الآن وإلى الأبد الآبدين) _ هيكل (إعلان أمجاد الله لكل الخلائق) _ منائر (مسئولية الشهادة على الأرض) _ مدينة (غرض الله النهائي) _ رعية (الاعتماد الكلي على الراعي المحب).. ولعل أبرز تعبيرين هما "جسد المسيح" و "بيت الله"، الأول يرتبط بالأكثر بالامتيازات التي لنا، والثاني بالمسئوليات التي علينا _ (المعرب).
[2] لعل القارئ الفطن يلاحظ أن الأخ الحبيب تحت هذا العنوان قد نسب البيت إلى المسيح عدة مرات. ومن المفيد أن نذكر أن الكتاب المقدس دائماً ينسب البيت إلى الله (عب 10: 21، 1 تي 3: 15، 1 بط 4: 17)، ولا يستثنى من ذلك الآية التي نحن بصددها والواردة في عب 3: 6. فالمفارقة هنا هي بين موسى الذي كان أميناً في كل بيت الله كخادم، وبين المسيح الذي هو ابن على هذا البيت، بيت الله. ومع أن نفس الفقرة تشير إلى أن المسيح هو الله، لأن المسيح هو باني البيت، وباني الكل هو الله. لكن البيت ينسب إلى الله "بيت الله" _ (المعرب).
[3] هناك تعامل لأقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة مع خطية المؤمن بالإضافة إلى تعامل الجماعة المحلية، فبمجرد حدوث زلة من المؤمن، حتى ولو كانت مجرد كلمة خرجت منه بدون احتراس، فإن الروح القدس الساكن فيه يحزن (أف 4: 29 و 30). والمؤمن الذي لا يستفيد من ذلك ويحكم فوراً على خطئه، فإنه يعرض نفسه لمعاملات الآب التأديبية، الناتجة عن محبته لنا (عب 12: 6 _ 11). فإذا تمادى المؤمن ولم يرجع فإنه يعرض نفسه لتأديب الرب، هذا التأديب الذي يجب أن تمارسه الجماعة، وبصفة خاصة النظار بينهم (وهذا هو موضوع هذا الكتاب)، لكنها لو قصرت فالرب سيقوم بنفسه بهذا الأمر حسبما ورد في 1 كورنثوس 11: 30 _ 32) (المعرب).


----------



## almo7eb_17 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

مرحبا

انا ما قرأت الموضوع عشان هيك ما رح ارد


بس شكله كوبي بيست
ههههههههههههه
لازم يغلق



وشكرا


----------



## missorang2006 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*الاخ المحب 
المفروض يكون في احترام انت ما
قرأت الموضوع مش ضروري تجاوب 
ولا تستهزء لو سمحت خلي فيها شوية 
احترام,
الرب يبارك حياتك *


----------



## stan55 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



almo7eb_17 قال:


> مرحبا
> 
> انا ما قرأت الموضوع عشان هيك ما رح ارد
> 
> ...




يعني ايكون عندك ادب شوي


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*الشكر لك ستان55*
*وأتمنى الأعضاء المسلمين زي: فاتن وGZLE*
*يستحوا على أنفسهم قلبيلاً:a82:*​


----------



## املا (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

اوووووووف 

طيب ياخوي عندي اقتراح شو رايك تقسم هاذ الموضوع للعده مواضيع و تكبر الخط و ترتبه يعني 

و كل فتره تنزل موضوع 

و انت حر فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*. كتاب حقوق المراة في المسيحية و مقابلتها بالاتفاقية الدولية حول القضاء على جميع اشكال التمييز ضد المراة – د. مها فاخوري *​*
كتاب اكثر من رائع يتكلم عن المراة في العهد القديم و كيف رفع السيد من المراة في العهد الجديد و من رسائل الرسل و اقوال بعض الاباء الاولين و يشرح نظرة المسيحية للمراة من جميع الطوائف المسيحية

من كتاب كنيسة الله الحي
كل قارئ سليم التفكير لا شك يتفق معنا في أن الله قد أعطى المرأة مكاناً متميزاً وعجيباً في الدائرة العائلية وفي الدائرة الاجتماعية. وأن المرأة قد زودت من الله تزويداً خاصاً لتحتل هذا المكان الفريد الذي لا يستطيع الرجل أن يحتله كما يجب. والكتاب المقدس من بدايته إلى نهايته يرينا مكان المرأة الخاص بها في الخليقة، وعند سقوط البشرية، وتحت الناموس في العهد القديم، وتحت النعمة في الكنيسة في العهد الجديد. وسوف نرى في كلمة الله أن المرأة مكانها الخاص ومجال الخدمة الخاص بها وأنه لمكان مبارك جداً وفي غاية اللزوم.
ومع أن موضوعنا هو تناول مكان المرأة كتابياً في الكنيسة، ولكن يكون من المفيد جداً لفهم موضوعنا فهماً جيداً أن نتكلم أولاً عن مكانها في الخليقة، وفي السقوط، وفي البيت، وتحت الناموس. وتمييز المكان الذي أعطاه الله للمرأة في هذه الدوائر سيعطينا الخلفية الصحيحة للتأمل ولفهم مكانها في الكنيسة كتابياً.
1. مكان المرأة في الخليقة
نتعلم من تكوين 2 أن الرجل خلق أولاً، ومن واحدة من أضلاع آدم صنع الله امرأة وأحضرها إليه لتكون معيناً نظيره. وفي 1 كورنثوس 11: 8 - 12 يسجل روح الله التعليق الآتي "لأن الرجل ليس من المرأة، بل المرأة من الرجل. ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة، بل المرأة من أجل الرجل. لهذا ينبغي أن يكون لها سلطان على رأسها، من أجل الملائكة. غير أن الرجل ليس من دون المرأة، ولا المرأة من دون الرجل، في الرب. لأنه كما أن المرأة هي من الرجل، هكذا الرجل أيضاً هو بالمرأة، ولكن جميع الأشياء هي من الله". هنا نرى عرضاً متوازناً محكماً للحق الخاص بالعلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة.
فإن حقيقة أخذ المرأة من الرجل تبرهن معادلتها له. إنها ليست أدنى منه بل هي صنوه وعديلته ومعينته. لكن مع هذه المعادلة يوجد الاختلاف. لقد خلقت المرأة من أجل الرجل وخلقت لتكون معه وإلى جانبه. ولم يقصد الله على الإطلاق أن تكون المرأة مستقلة عن الرجل، بل أن تكون شريكة له. وأن يكون الرجل والمرأة جسداً واحداً كرمز إلى المسيح وعروسه الكنيسة. والمرأة لا يكتمل جمالها الأدبي إلا إذا احتلت المكان الذي خلقت من أجله. هذا المكان هو أن تكون المعين المعادل للرجل.
ومع ذلك جدير بنا أن نلاحظ أن المرأة وقد صنعت من الرجل فإن هذا يشير إلى أن الرجل هو رأسها. وهذه هي الخلاصة التي يستخلصها روح الله في الفصل المقتبس من 1 كورنثوس حيث يقول "لهذا - أي لأجل أن المرأة لها هذا المكان في الخليقة - ينبغي أن يكون لها سلطان على رأسها (أي أن تتخذ علامة تشير إلى خضوعها تحت سلطان الرجل) من أجل الملائكة"، وفي عدد 3 يقول الرسول "أريد أن تعلموا أن رأس كل رجل هو المسيح وأما رأس المرأة فهو الرجل". إذن من أجل هذا الترتيب في الخلق ينبغي أن تعترف المرأة برئاسة الرجل وأن يكون لها على رأسها رمز لسلطانه عليها، عليها هو غطاء على الرأس، خاصة عندما تصلي أو تتنبأ أو عندما تكون بين الجماعة في الكنيسة (ع 5 - 10). فإن الملائكة يتطلعون ليروا ترتيب الله في الخليقة وفي الكنيسة.
وسنتكلم فيما بعد بالأكثر بخصوص غطاء المرأة لرأسها، ولكننا نكتفي هنا بالإشارة إليه بالإرتباط بمكانها في الخليقة، وما يتبعها من اعترافها بأن الرجل هو رأسها، وهذا ما يعنيه عندما تضع غطاء على رأسها بحسب قول الكتاب.
والرسول بولس في 1 كورنثوس 11: 14 و15 يتخذ أيضاً من الطبيعة ذاتها برهاناً آخر على التمييز بين الرجل والمرأة ومكانها الصحيح في الخضوع "أم ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلمكم أن الرجل إن كان يرخي شعره فهو عيب له؟ وأما المرأة إن كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها، لأن الشعر (الطويل) قد أعطى لها عوض برقع"، فالله أعطى أن يكون للمرأة شعر طويل كعلامة مميزة لها عن الرجل، الذي رتب له أن يكون شعره قصيراً. هذا ترتيب طبيعي وضعه الله للمرأة أن يكون لها الشعر الطويل وللرجل الشعر القصير.
إن الشعر الطويل في الكتاب المقدس يشير بصفة عامة إلى الخضوع وعدم الاستقلال كما إلى الوداعة التي تليق بالمرأة كالإناء الأضعف، ومن أجل ذلك وجب على الرجل أن يعطيها كرامة (1 بط 3: 7). والنص الذي أمامنا في 1 كورنثوس 11 يتكلم عن الشعر الطويل كمجد للمرأة. والمرأة بلا شك تعكس المجد والجمال اللذين بهما يسربلها الله عندما تحتل مكانها المعطى لها من الله - مكان الخضوع وعدم الاستقلال، وتتمسك بخصائصها الأنثوية. وبقدر ما تكون المرأة هكذا بقدر ما تبدو أكثر جمالاً وبقدر ما تحظى برضي الله. وعلى العكس على قدر ما تحاول المرأة أن تتشبه بالرجل أو أن تحتل مكانه بقدر ما تفقد من جمالها وفضلها.
إن تعبير الكتاب "أم ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلّمكم؟" يمكن تطبيقه على مدى واسع جداً في موضوعنا. فإن التركيب الطبيعي والمزاجي للرجل والمرأة جد مختلف. والله في حكمته جعل اختلافاً شاسعاً في التركيب الجسماني والعقلي والعاطفي عند كل من الرجل والمرأة. لقد جعل الرجل، بصفة عامة، أشد قوة وزوده بطاقة ذهنية أغنى نشاطاً، بينما زود المرأة بعذوبة طبيعية وعاطفة رقيقة ونشاط ذهني يتفق مع سائر خصائصها التي تؤهلها للدائرة المنزلية العائلية. إن الله الخالق قد ركبهما هذا التركيب بالخلق الطبيعي لكي يملأ كل منهما مكاناً يختلف عن مكان الآخر ومع ذلك يكمّل كل منهما الآخر ويتمم أحدهما الآخر.
وإذن، من الخليقة والطبيعة نتعلم أن للمرأة مكاناً متميزاً عن مكان الرجل في المجتمع البشري، وكذلك سوف نرى أن للمرأة مكاناً متميزاً أعطيت إياه من الله في الكنيسة وهو مكان يتفق ويتجاوب مع مكانها في الخليقة وفي الطبيعة. نعم سوف نرى أن مكانها في الخليقة يحدد مكانها في الكنيسة، وإن مكانها في الطبيعة هو توضيح لمكانها في النعمة، أو لعلاقتها مع الله كامرأة مسيحية. فالاثنان غير منفصلين. والله لا يعطي الرجل أو المرأة في الكنيسة مكاناً يتعارض مع مكانه في الخليقة أو في الطبيعة.


*


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*2. مكان المرأة بعد السقوط
رأينا في الخليقة أن مكان المرأة هو مكان الخضوع لرأسها في تعاون حبي معه، والآن نريد أن نعرف الدور الذي كان لها في قضية سقوط البشرية في جنة عدن، والمركز الذي أعطى لها نتيجة لهذا السقوط. ونتعلم من النص الكتابي في تكوين 3 أن الحية أغوت أمنا حواء لكي تأخذ من الثمرة المحرمة وكانت هي التي أخذت من الثمرة وأكلت وأعطت رجلها فأكل أيضاً مثلها (ع 1 و 6). ومن أجل ذلك قال الله لحواء "بالوجع تلدين أولاداً، وإلى رجلك يكون اشتياقك، وهو يسود عليك" (تك 3: 16).
وهنا نرى أول امرأة تمسك بزمام القيادة وتترك مكانها الطبيعي مكان الخضوع. وبدلاً من أن تصد هجوم الحية وتطلب حماية ومعونة رأسها المعطى لها من الله، نراها تتصرف بالاستقلال عنه فتنخدع وتغوى بالحية فتحصل في التعدي وعدم إطاعة وصية الله. من أجل ذلك نطق الله إليها مقرراً بكل تحديد أن مكانها هو مكان الخضوع لزوجها.
ولم نترك نحن لنستخلص من هذه الحقائق ما يروق لنا أن نستخلصه، بل إن الكتاب أشار إلى غواية حواء بالشيطان في رسالة تيموثاوس الأولى 2: 11 ويتخذ من هذه الحقيقة سبباً لعدم السماح للمرأة في عصر الكنيسة الحاضر أن تغتصب السلطان والسيادة على الرجل. وهكذا نقرأ "لتتعلم المرأة بسكوت في كل خضوع، ولكن لست آذن للمرأة أن تعلم ولا تتسلط على الرجل، بل تكون في سكوت. لأن آدم جبل أولاً ثم حواء، وآدم لم يغو لكن المرأة أغويت، فحصلت في التعدي".
هنا نجد سببين لماذا لا تعلم المرأة في الكنيسة، الأول: إن آدم له المكان الأول في الخليقة، وهذا يتضمن الرئاسة. والثاني: هو أن المرأة أغويت بالحية. إن آدم لم يغو كما أغويت المرأة، بل أخطأ وعيناه مفتوحتان ومن أجل ذلك كان ذنبه أكبر من ذنب امرأته، لكن المرأة هي التي أغويت. هذا هو الدور الذي كان لحواء في سقوط الجنس البشري ومنه برهنت بنفسها أنها قائد فاشل في هذا الصدد ولا تصلح أن تكون مرشداً أو رأساً. ولذلك في حكمة الله وتدبيره الحسن، حال بينها وبين التسلط على الرجل أو أن تأخذ مركز المعلم في الكنيسة. وهذا هو التحذير الصارخ الأول والقوي والذي يسمع دويه أن تأخذ المرأة دور القيادة. وهو بالتأكيد تحذير حي عند نقطة ابتداء رحلة الإنسان عبر بحر الزمن.
قال واحد هذه الملاحظة [عندما تخرج النساء عن مكانهن يضعن أنفسهن فريسة سهلة بين أنياب إبليس. إنها امرأة التي وردت في المثل والتي وضعت الخميرة في ثلاثة أكيال الدقيق - مت 13: 33] رمزاً لدخول المبادئ الفاسدة التي خمّرت الاعتراف المسيحي، وامرأة - حواء هي التي حصلت في التعدي.
[وأيضاً "نسيات محملات خطايا منساقات بشهوات مختلفة" هن اللواتي يسبيهن أناس أشرار في الأيام الأخيرة" 2 تي 3: 6. وامرأة مثل إيزابل تبرز في صفحات التاريخ القديم مثلاً لكل ما هو مستهجن وشرير واسمها يطلق في سفر الرؤيا كرمز للفساد الكنسي والخراب الروحي الذي لا مثيل له (1 ملوك 21، رؤيا 2: 20).
[وفي هذه الأيام نجد غالبية الوسطاء الروحانيين من النساء. ونظام الروحانية العصرية الذي بدأ بالنساء - وهن الأخوات الماكرات في أمريكا. وامرأة هستيرية مثل مسز هوايت قد صارت بادعاءاتها الكفرية قائدة ورائدة لذلك التعليم الشرير الذي ينادي به الأدفنتست وهم "مجيئيو اليوم السابع" Seventh day Adeventists.
[وامرأة هي مسز إدي بدأت المناداة بما يسمى "مذهب العلم المسيحي" الذي لا هو علمي ولا هو مسيحي (ونضيف هنا الإحصائية عن أطباء العلم المسيحي في مدينة كبيرة أن 75% منهم نساء R. K. C.). وثيوسوفي المعروفة في نصف الكرة الغربي أصبحت شعبية بفضل امرأة تدعى مدام بلافتسكي، واستمر بامرأة تدعى مسز بيزنت -( A. J. Pollovk) وغيرهن كثيرات من المبتدعات شروراً في رداء تقوى يخفي بين طياته خروجاً على مبادئ الله الصحيحة. وإلى هذه القائمة يمكننا أن نضيف حركة الألسنة الحاضرة، والمظاهر الهستيرية التي يتزعمها نساء متحمسات في الادعاء بالتكلم بالألسنة والتنبؤ.
لكن حاشا لنا أن نقول هذا لنقلل من شأن المرأة لأن المرأة من الناحية الأدبية بصفة عامة أرق في سجاياها من الرجل، وهي تفوقه في العواطف والإخلاص التقوي للمسيح. ولا نحن نقول ذلك لنناقش كفاءتها لأنها إذا قورنت بالرجل بأقل منه ذكاء أو قابلية للثقافة أو الكلام. لكننا نريد أن نقول من جهة المركز أن الرجل يأخذ مكاناً متقدماً عن المرأة والنقطة التي نريد أن نوضحها هنا هي هذه: عندما تخرج المرأة عن مكانها المعطى لها ومجال خدمتها المعين لها من الله وتأخذ مكان التعليم والقيادة للرجل غالباً ما تعرض نفسها لأن تصير الفريسة السهلة لغواية الشيطان. والوسيلة الفعالة لنشر هرطقاته وخرافاته. هذا هو الدرس الذي ينبغي أن نتعلمه من حواء في جنة عدن ومن تاريخ المرأة التي تبع ذلك.
من الناحية الأخرى عندما تستقر المرأة في مكانها الخاص بها، المعطى لها من الله تكون قوة فعالة ونافعة للخير، وحضورها وقوتها في خدمة المسيح تحت إرشاد الله، هو الأساس الضروري لنجاح واستمرار الكنيسة. والكتاب المقدس مليء بالأمثلة الحية من نساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله قمن بخدمات جليلة لمجد الله في مجالاتهن المعينة لهن من الله وعن هؤلاء سوف نتكلم بشيء من الإفاضة فيما بعد.
الآن يمكننا أن نلخص ما قلناه آنفاً في هذه العبارات :لأن حواء خدعها الشيطان وأخذت مركز القيادة في حادثة الخطية الأولى كانت النتيجة أن المرأة وضعت في المنزلة الثانية بالنسبة للرجل. منزلة التابع لا المتبوع، وعليها أن تتعلم في سكوت بكل خضوع وغير مأذون لها أن تتسلط على الرجل. هذا هو مركز المرأة كما يقرره الكتاب المقدس - وهذا الدستور الإلهي يبقى ثابتاً غير متغير في زمان النعمة الحاضر في الكنيسة - وعلاوة على ذلك، كما قلنا، فإن تاريخ المرأة في العالم قد برهن على كمال حكمة وعدالة الترتيب الإلهي لها.
*


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*. نساء قديسات في العهد القديم
يتكلم الرسول بطرس في مجال تحريضه الزوجات المسيحيات على التصرف الحسن، عن نساء قديسات أمثال سارة. هذه الأقوال التي شاء الروح القدس أن يعطينا إياها على فم بطرس نافعة لنا في هذه الأيام، وفيها نقرأ "كذلكن أيتها النساء كن خاضعات لرجالكن حتى وإن كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة، يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة. ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف. ولا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر، والتحلي بالذهب، ولبس الثياب، بل إنسان القلب الخفي، في (الزينة) العديمة الفساد، زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ، الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن. فإنه هكذا كانت قديماً النساء القديسات أيضاً، المتوكلات على الله، يزيّن أنفسهن، خاضعات لرجالهن، كما كانت سارة تطيع إبراهيم داعية إياه سيدها. التي صرتن أولادها صانعات خيراً وغير خائفات خوفاً البتة" (1 بطرس 3: 1 - 6).
هذه عبارات واضحة صريحة وتحتاج إلى تعليق محدود. وسارة التي من تاريخ العهد القديم، والتي قد نراها شخصية قوية ومستبدة لكنها مثالاً للنساء القديسات منذ القديم، اللواتي لازمن بيوتهن، خاضعات لرجالهن، متحليات بروح الوداعة والخضوع. هذا يعطينا صورة لمركز المرأة إزاء الرجل والممارسة العملية التي تليق بالقديسات.
تحت الناموس
وبالارتباط مع هذا نورد هنا إشارة إلى مكان المرأة تحت الناموس فإن بولس الرسول كتب للكورنثيين معلماً إياهم عن مكان المرأة في الاجتماع قائلاً "لأنه ليس مأذوناً لهن أن يتكلمن بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس" (1 كو 14: 34). ولسنا نجد في الناموس عبارة محددة تقول هكذا أو معنى ينصرف إلى هذا بل المقصود إن كل كتاب العهد القديم يساير هذا المنحى، فإنه في كل التدبير الناموسي نجد أن مكان المرأة هو مكان الخضوع والطاعة وليس مكان القيادة والتسلط.
وعلى ذلك نحن نرى بكل وضوح أن الخليقة، والسقوط والناموس، جميعاً تتفق في إبراز مكان الخضوع الذي هو مكان المرأة المعين لها من الله. وبهذه الخلفية الكتابية لنتأمل الآن مكان المرأة في تدبير النعمة الحاضر سواء في البيت أو في الكنيسة.
*


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*4. المرأة في تدبير النعمة
لقد تأملنا طويلاً في مكان المرأة في الخليقة وفي سقوط البشرية وفي الناموس، ولاحظنا ما يذكره الكتاب عن مركزها في هذه الدوائر وما ارتبط بالتعليمات الخاصة إزاء مكانها في الكنيسة، والآن نريد أن ندرس بصفة خاصة مكانها في العهد الجديد أو في عصر النعمة الحاضر المعروف فترة الكنيسة.
في البيت
ذكرنا أن البيت يأتي كواحد من الدائر الهامة التي تميز المركز الخاص الذي أعطاه إياها الله. ومن الطبيعي يأتي المنزل قبل الكنيسة في الترتيب الأدبي وفي الترتيب الزمني باعتباره الأساس للمجتمع كله. ومن الصحيح كما رأينا في البداية المكان الخاص الذي يعطيه الكتاب للمرأة في هذه الدائرة المباركة جداً. وهذا سيساعدنا أيضاً أن نرى جيداً المركز الإلهي الممنوح للنساء في الكنيسة، لأن مكانها في البيت وفي الكنيسة هما بالضرورة في انسجام وتوافق، أحدهما مع الآخر، وإذا تعلمت المرأة أن تأخذ مكانها الصحيح في البيت فإنها ستميز أكثر مكانها الصحيح في الكنيسة.
إن العلاقة الأساسية للبيت هي علاقة الزوج بالزوجة، ثم إذا كان هناك أولاد بعد ذلك فهناك أيضاً تلك العلاقات السعيدة علاقات الأبوة والأمومة والبنوة. وفي هذه العلاقة الجميلة للزوجة، أو للزوجة والأم، تحتل المرأة مكانة هامة جداً ولها تأثيرها الواضح في البيت. والبيت لا يكون بيتاً حقيقياً بدون الزوجة التقية أو الأم التقية.
لقد سبقت الإشارة إلى المركز الذي أعطاه الله لحواء كالقرينة المعينة لآدم. لقد أحضرها الله له وأخذت مكانها إلى جواره كزوجة ومعينة أعدها الله له.. لقد خلقت لتكون شريكة ورفيقة حضنه، جسداً واحداً معه، وإذ جبل الرجل أولاً صار لها رأساً، ولما دخلت حالة السقوط، قال الله بالتحديد أن حواء تخضع لتعليمات وحكم زوجها. ولكن حاشا أن يكون معنى ذلك أن يدوسها بقدمه بل أن تكون إلى جانبه، وفي مساواة معه، تحت حماية ذراعه، وبالقرب من قلبه لتنعم بمحبته. هذه هي المكانة الخاصة التي تحتلها المرأة في علاقة الزوجية كما رتبها الله في الخليقة.
لكن من السقوط إلى الصليب لا نقرأ شيئاً في الكتاب المقدس عن مكان المرأة الصحيح في الخليقة، وكما قال واحد [إن الوثنيين حطوا من مقامها فجعلوها أمة مستعبدة للرجل. وتحت الناموس أعطيت لها الحماية من استعبادها وإذلالها في بعض الظروف (خر 21، لا 18: 18). ومع ذلك لم يكن لها في التدبير الموسوي مكانها الصحيح بالنسبة للرجل. لكن عندما ظهر الإنسان الثاني (المسيح) وتم عمل الكفارة أعيد الوضع من جديد حسب الترتيب الإلهي في الخليقة وتحصلت المرأة على مكانتها الصحيحة إلى جانب الرجل]. (س. ه. ستيوارت).
هذا الوضع الصحيح نراه مقرراً في أفسس 5: 22 و 23. حيث يطلب من الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم، كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة، وأسلم نفسه لأجلها.. كما يطلب إلى النساء أن يخضعن لرجالهن كما للرب، لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة، كما أن المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة. لذلك كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح هكذا النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء. فبينما يرى أن الزوج يحب امرأته كنفسه، كذلك تلاحظ الزوجة إكرام رجلها واحترامه.
هذا هو ترتيب الله للرجل والمرأة في البيت في هذا التدبير الحاضر - تدبير النعمة. فالزوجة محط عناية زوجها بكل لطف ومحبة في أقصى تقدير لها، كما أنها تعترف له بأنه رأس البيت وتخضع له وتوقره. وهي تفعل ذلك "كما للرب" (أف 5: 22) حاسبة أن المسيح من وراء زوجها ومنه يستمد زوجها سلطانه. وعليها أن تتذكر أيضاً أنها بخضوعها تمثل خضوع الكنيسة للمسيح رأسها. ويا له من امتياز عجيب ومدهش!.
في 1 تيموثاوس 5: 14 نقرأ أن الرسول يريد أن الحدثات "يتزوجن ويلدن الأولاد ويدبرن البيوت" فتدبير البيت وترتيبه هو عمل المرأة الخصوصي أما الزوج فهو رأس البيت المسئول والمرأة التي تدّعي رئاسة البيت احتقاراً لزوجها وتقليلاً من مكانته فيه، لا شك أنها لن تكون سعيدة وبائسة، وسوف تجني حتماً ثمار تمردها وتعديها، ثماراً مرة في بنيها وبناتها الذين ينشأون على مبادئ مقلوبة ومعكوسة. ورغم أنه في هذه الأيام تتصايح النساء مطالبة بالحرية والمساواة في الحقوق مع الرجل واعتبار الخضوع النسوي أمراً غير مرغوب فيه عند قطاع متزايد وقد استبعدوه، لكن ما زال الله يأمر ويطالب الزوجات المؤمنات أن يكن خاضعات لرجالهن وبدون ذلك لا يمكن أن يكون هناك فرح أو بركة حقيقية أو بيتاً ذات قواعد صحيحة.
وإذ تكلمنا عن مركز المرأة في العلاقة الزوجية وفي دائرة البيت، نتقدم الآن للكلام عن خدمتها في هذه الدائرة المباركة. إن أغلب وقت المرأة الذي تصرفه في بيتها تقضيه في إنجاز مطاليب الحياة اليومية وفي ذلك يمكنها أن تقدم خدمة كبيرة لله. لأن الرسول في كولوسي 3: 23 و 24 يقول "وكل ما فعلتم، فاعملوا من القلب، كما للرب، ليس للناس ..لأنكم تخدمون الرب المسيح". فباهتمامها بأمور زوجها وأولادها وفي خلق جو سعيد في بيتها وجعله موئلاً للبهجة وملاذاً للراحة وسط اضطرابات الحياة واهتماماتها تستطيع المرأة أن تملأ مكاناً هاماً جداً.
إن الأم هي في الواقع مركز وقلب البيت. وجاذبيات البيت تتوقف إلى درجة كبيرة على روح وتصرف الزوجة واتجاهاتها. والزوجة المتعقلة التي تدبر بيتها بأسلوب حكيم، وتحلّي بيتها بنسمات النعمة والمحبة وأضواء البهجة، لا شك تكون بركة عظيمة لزوجها وأولادها ولكل من يدخل بيتها. إن نجاح أو فشل الزوج في الحياة غالباً ما يعتمد على مسلك الزوجة في البيت. وكثيرون يدينون بمراكزهم التي وصلوا إليها في الحياة لحكمة زوجاتهم وحسن تصرفهن.
وممارسة فضيلة ضيافة الآخرين تصبح سهلة إلى حد كبير بفعل الزوجة. هذه خدمة ثمينة وقيمتها غالية جداً في وسط كنيسة الله، ولها مجازاتها الحاضرة والمستقبلة. في هذا نصيب حقيقي موفور للنساء في خدمة المسيح، إنهن يخدمن أجلّ وأسمى خدمة لما يفتحن بيوتهن لخدام الرب ولشعب الرب وأيضاً لغير المخلصين ليسمعوا بشارة الإنجيل ويخلصوا. وما فعله أكيلا وبريسكلا لما فتحا بيتهما لأبولس وشرحا له طريق الله بأكثر تدقيق هو نموذج لمثل هذه الخدمة أعمال 18: 26.
ومن أثمن الخدمات أيضاً للأم في البيت خدمة تربية الأولاد. هذا هو عملها الخصوصي حيث أنها تصرف وقتاً أطول من الزوج مع أولادها في البيت، وتؤثر في حياتهم تأثيراً قوياً وكبيراً للخير أو للشر. ولاحظ كيف يذكر اسم الأم في أسفار الملوك وأخبار الأيام عند ذكر ملوك اسرائيل المختلفين. إن روح الله يشير لنا إلى العامل الفعال في تشكيل حياة الرجال الذين حكموا شعبه. إنه تأثير الأم.
إن أساسات أخلاق الطفل توضع في البيت عند تربية الأولاد. ويدا الأم هما الأداة التي يستخدمها الله في إرساء هذه الأساسات، إن عمل الم الأكثر أهمية، والمعين من الله، وعليها أن تكرس نفسها تماماً للعناية بهم وبتربيتهم وتنشئتهم، فإذا هي أهملت في هذه الخدمة في البيت أو تركتها لآخرين بينما سعت هي لتخدم الرب في مجالات أخرى فلا جدال في أنها بذلك تترك عملها وستفشل بالتأكيد في إنجاز أي عمل آخر لم تدعى إليه. إن تعليم وتنشئة الأطفال التي يتحصلون عليها من أمهاتهم في سنواتهم المبكرة عندما تكون حاسياتهم رقيقة، والتي تترك تأثيراتها العميقة في حياتهم كلها كما تترك انطباعات على طفولتهم الغضة والمرنة، وعقولهم المتفتحة وقلوبهم التي لا تنمحي أبداً. كم هو مهم إذن عمل الأمهات في البيوت. ليته لا يهمل. 
لذلك فإننا نلاحظ ويجب أن نعلن أن في دائرة البيت مجالاً خصوصياً للمرأة فيه تخدم الله وتمجده بطريقة لا يصلح فيها سواها. إنها في تلك الدائرة حيث مجالها الخاص جداً، تملأ جوه نوراً وبهجة، وتجتهد أن تؤثر للخير أعظم تأثير. فإن الحياة العائلية التي تحتقرها وتتنصل منها المرأة في هذه الأيام هي أصلح مجال يوافق نشاط المرأة الطبيعي.
على أننا لسنا بذلك نريد أن نقول أنه لا توجد للمرأة خدمات أخرى يمكنها أن تؤديها، أو أنه لا يوجد عمل آخر تقوم به المرأة في الحياة الكنسية، بل أننا نريد أن نقرر إن البيت، أو الدائرة العائلية، هي أوسع وأفضل ميدان لخدمة المرأة. وفي هذه الدائرة البيتية فإن مكانها بحسب الكتاب هو في خضوعها وطاعتها لزوجها.
فيما سبق نكون قد تكلمنا أساساً عن مركز وخدمة النساء المتزوجات في الدائرة المنزلية. وأيضاً في تلك الدائرة البيتية تجد غير المتزوجات مجالاً رحباً للخدمة المسيحية. فلهن أن يخدمن حاجات زمنية كثيرة، ويعتنين بالصغار والمرضى والعجائز وبأيد راضية يفعلن كما فعلت "غزالة" قديماً ويقدمن تعب محبتهن منسوجاً ليسترن به أجساد المحتاجين (أعمال 9: 39).
وإذ تناولنا حتى الآن مكان المرأة في الخليقة، ودورها في السقوط. ومكان تحت الناموس، وفي البيت في هذا التدبير الحاضر، فإننا نأتي إلى مكان المرأة كتابياً جهاراً وفي كنيسة الله.
التعليم جهاراً
بالارتباط مع دور المرأة في سقوط البشرية في عدن، كنا قد اقتبسنا الكلام الوارد في 1 تيموثاوس 2: 11 - 14، ولاحظنا المحاذير الحكمية التي وضعت أمام النساء ومن المستحسن أن نورد هذه الأعداد مرة أخرى هنا. "لتتعلم المرأة بسكوت في كل خضوع. ولكن لست آذن للمرأة أن تعلم، ولا تتسلط على الرجل، بل تكون في سكوت. لأن آدم جبل أولاً ثم حواء. وآدم لم يغو لكن المرأة أغويت فحصلت في التعدي".
هذه الأعداد تنطبق على دائرة أوسع بكثير من دائرة اجتماع الكنيسة معاً. إنها ترسم معالم المسلك الصحيح بين الرجل والمرأة. وتتضمن أية شهادة علنية فيها يكون كلا الجنسين حاضرا. وهي تشير إلى التعليم الجهاري حيث يكون المستمعون من الجنسين. فإن المرأة غير مأذون لها أن تأخذ مكان المعلم لأنها حينئذ تمارس نوعاً من السلطان على الرجل، والرجل حينئذ يكون في مكان من يتلقى التعليم عند قدمها، وفي هذا قلب للترتيب الإلهي ومسخ للأوضاع الطبيعية.
لقد جبل آدم أولاً وهو الذي يمثل سلطان الله وهو الرأس للخليقة الأرضية، وينبغي أن يحتفظ بمركزه الصحيح كالرأس والمعلم. ولأجل أن حواء اتخذت دور القيادة في حادثة التعدي وخدعت من الشيطان (فبرهنت بذلك على أنها لا تصلح للقيادة) ولأجل ذلك في ترتيب الله وأحكامه التنظيمية، نهى المرأة عن أن تأخذ مركز المتسلط على الرجل أو مركز المعلم له. بل لتتعلم المرأة في سكوت وخضوع. ومن أجل ذلك ينبغي أن لا تأخذ المرأة مركزاً يخولها أن تقف وسط الجماعة المجتمعة ككنيسة لتعلم بكلمة الله، أو تعلم في كنيسة. أو تمارس هذا المركز في أي مجتمع آخر، حيث يكون السامعون خليطاً من الجنسين، وفيه تأخذ مكاناً متعادلاً أو أعلى قليلاً من الرجال لأنها حينئذ تكون مختلسة نوعاً من التسلط على الرجل.
على أننا نجد في تيطس 2: 3 تحريضاً للنساء المتقدمات في السن أن يكن "معلمات الصلاح لكي ينصحن الحدثات - الخ". هنا نجد أن للنساء حق التعليم، لكن في دائرة محدودة، فهن يعلمن الحدثات، ويعلمهن بصفة غير رسمية، في موضوعات عملية تختص بالبيت والعائلة (عدد 3 - 5)، وأيضاً نقول أنه إذا ساعدن غير العارفات بالإنجيل لشرح كلمة الله لهن واشتركن معهن في كلمة الله فهذا صحيح تماماً. 
ونحن نشجع الأخوات أن يعملن باجتهاد لأجل الرب في مثل هذه الدوائر. وحتى إذا اشتركت النساء مع الرجال في مناقشة روحية هادئة بأسلوب تقوي لائق، فإن تصرفن يكون سليماً ما دام المجال ليس مجال تعليم جهاري. ومثل هذا العمل إذا اتخذ شكل التعليم الرسمي فهذا يخرج المرأة من مكانها الصحيح. وإذا اتخذ شكل المحاضرات الكتابية بصورة جهارية منتظمة، حتى لو كان النساء فقط حاضرات، فنحن نعتقد أنها اتخذت مكان المعلم وتعدّت على ما جاء في 1 تيموثاوس 2: 12 "لست آذن للمرأة أن تعلّم". 
ومثل هذا العمل يبدأ في البيت ويكمل في مدرسة الأحد وفي اجتماعات الأطفال. ومدرسة الأحد في الكنيسة هي ببساطة امتداد للاجتماع العائلي، والذي نقل من البيت إلى دائرة أوسع ومناطق أكثر راحة. ولذلك فمن المناسب والصحيح تماماً للأخوات أن يعلمن في فصول مدرسة الأحد للأطفال أو للشابات، خاصة عندما يشرف عليها الإخوة، وهن يخدمن تحت إشرافهم. أما إذا كان هناك شباب صغير أو بعض الإخوة في فصول اجتماعات مدرسة الأحد فنحن نعتقد أن هذا مخالف للكتاب لأن أي أخت تصبح مسئولة عن مدارس الأحد فإنها تمارس سلطاناً على الرجل.
إن صلاتنا أن نساء أمينات أكثر ينشطن في عمل الرب ويتشجعن بهذا العمل في تلك الدوائر التي تكلمنا عنها حيث ميدان خدمة المرأة. فالحاجة إلى مثل هؤلاء يتعاظم في هذه الأيام التي نرى فيها عمل الرب يتضاءل لنقص خدمات التقيات والأخوات ذوي الطاقات الحارة. ليت الرب يبارك في غناه كل امرأة تعمل عملاً له.
*


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*5. المرأة في الكنيسة
في 1 كورنثوس 14: 34 - 38 يعطينا تعليمات واضحة بالنسبة لمكان المرأة في الكنيسة المجتمعة "لتصمت نساؤكم في الكنائس، لأنه ليس مأذوناً لهن أن يتكلمن، بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس أيضاً. ولكن إن كن يردن أن يتعلمن شيئاً، فليسألن رجالهن في البيت، لأنه قبيح بالنساء أن تتكلم في كنيسة. أم منكم خرجت كلمة الله؟ أم إليكم وحدكم انتهت؟. إن كان أحد يحسب نفسه نبياً أو روحياً فليعلم ما أكتبه إليكم أنه وصايا الرب ولكن إن يجهل أحد فليجهل".
في هذا وضوح ليس بعده من مزيد من جهة التعليمات التي تقرر مكان المرأة في الكنيسة المجتمعة. ليس مأذوناً للمرأة أن تتكلم في الكنيسة. وعبارة "في كنيسة" أو "في الكنائس" تستعمل خمس مرات في هذا الإصحاح، وفي جميعها تعني اجتماع المؤمنين كجماعة أو الاجتماع معاً للكنيسة كلها. ففي مثل هذه الاجتماعات ليس للمرأة أن تقف وتتكلم على الإطلاق، بل أن تصمت وتكون في خضوع.
وفي كورنثوس الأولى 11: 5 يقول الرسول "وأما كل امرأة تصلي أو تتنبأ الخ ...". وهذا النص يسمح بمثل هذا النشاط الذي تقوم به المرأة ولكنه لم يبين في ذلك الموضع أين تمارس المرأة ذلك، أما الإصحاح الرابع عشر فقد أوضح بكل صراحة أن خدمة مثل هذه ممنوعة منعاً باتاً على النساء في الكنائس وذكر بكل وضوح وجوب صمتها وخضوعها. فواضح إذن أن ممارسة المرأة لخدمة الصلاة أو التنبؤ تكون خارج الكنيسة. وبولس ورفقاءه نجدهم في أعمال 21: 8 - 9 في بيت فيلبس المبشر وكان لهذا "أربع بنات عذارى كن يتنبأن" والمفهوم من سياق الكلام أنهن كن يتنبأن في البيت وليس في الكنيسة، وهذا ترتيب واضح وفي مكانه.
ومن المهم جداً أن نلاحظ أن هذا الحظر على النساء فلا يتكلمن في كنيسة، ليس مجرد كلام للرسول بولس - وهو رجل أعزب كما قد يحتج البعض - بل هو "وصايا الرب" (1 كو 14 - 37). فإن كان أحد - رجلاً أو امرأة - له ذوق روحي ويسلك في رضا الرب فعليه أن يعلم أن هذه هي تعليمات ووصايا الرب. إن المسألة مسألة إطاعة مشيئة الله. ومحاولة المداورة والمحاورة حول فصل كتابي مثل هذا، واضح غاية الوضوح، كما يفعل الكثيرون وهم مستمرون في عصيانهم وعدم طاعتهم - برهان على أن القلب ليس راغباً في عمل مشيئة الله وعلى عدم احترام كلمته.
ولعل الكورنثيين ظنوا - كما يظن كثيرون في هذه الأيام، أنهم أحرار يفعلون ما يحسن لديهم من جهة هذا الأمر. والرسول من أجل ذلك يقول لهم "أم منكم خرجت كلمة الله؟ أم إليكم وحدكم انتهت؟" (ع 36) وكأنه يقول لهم: [هل لكم سلطان من قبل الرب من جهة ما تقررونه في هذا الخصوص؟. إن كلمة الله لم تخرج منكم بل إليكم جاءت] ولهذا لا بد أن يخضعوا لوصايا الرب من الرسول.
أحياناً يقال إن كلمة "تتكلم" المذكورة في هذا الفصل تعني الانصراف إلى حديث خاص وتبادل أطراف الحديث مع الآخرين همساً أو بصوت مسموع أثناء الخدمة وهذا ما يحذر ضده الرسول (ثرثرة أو نشر القيل والقال to chatter, "gassip).غير أن هذا تعبير خاطئ ومضلل وبعيد كل البعد عن الصواب. فإن موسوعة يونج Youngs concordance تبين أن هذه الكلمة اليونانية "Laleo" التي ترجمتها "تتكلم" تستعمل في كل الإصحاح بمعنى الكلام بقصد الخدمة. إنها ترد 241 مرة في العهد الجديد ولها نفس المعنى الوارد في عدد 29 من نفس الإصحاح عن تكلم الأنبياء في الكنيسة "أما الأنبياء فليتكلم اثنان أو ثلاثة" وأيضاً "لست آذن للمرأة أن تتكلم" فإن ذات الكلمة عينها هي المستعملة في الموضعين. 
وآخرون يقولون أن هذا المنع مقصور على النساء في كورنثوس فقط حيث النساء كن جاهلات صخابات وليس في مقدورهن القيام بخدمة عامة، غير أن هذا مردود بالقول بأن الفكرة الأولى التي تقول بأن المنع مقصور على نساء كورنثوس فكرة مغلوطة من أساسها ولا تستند إلى أي دليل كتابي، أما ما يقال عن نساء كورنثوس فهو مجرد افتراض وادعاء. وافتتاحية هذه الرسالة ترينا أنها موجهة من بولس "إلى كنيسة الله التي في كورنثوس ...مع جميع الذين يدعون باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح في كل مكان".
هذا التقديم قاطع وحاسم لأن تعليمات وتحريضات هذه الرسالة ليست لها مجرد الصفة المحلية بل هي أيضاً موجهة إلى دائرة المسيحية المعترفة في كل مكان. وفي الفصل المطروح أمامنا يتكلم الرسول عن سكوت النساء وصمتهن "في الكنائس" ولم يقل للكورنثيين في "كنيستكم" بل "في الكنائس".
إن مكان المرأة في الكنيسة هو مكان الخضوع والسكوت وليس مكان القيادة. وكما أن الرجل في دائرة البشرية يمثل الرأس والفكر فإن المرأة تمثل القلب. ومكان القلب في الحنايا غير منظور بينما الرأس هو الظاهر للعيان. فالذين يأخذون المكان الظاهر في الكنيسة هم الذين يقودون الجماعة سواء في الصلاة أو الترنيم أو الخدمة وهذا المركز لم يعط للمرأة.
إن كثيرين لا يدركون أن من يصلي جهاراً أي من يصلي بين الجماعة المجتمعة فإنه يقود الكنيسة في صلاته. إنها ليست صلاة فردية بل تعبر عن الكنيسة في الصلاة أو التسبيح. لذلك إذا كانت المرأة تصلي في اجتماع الصلاة أو في أي اجتماع مختلط فمعنى ذلك أنها تأخذ مكان القيادة على خلاف ما جاء في الكتاب. وفي 1 تيموثاوس 2: 8 "فأريد أن يصلي الرجال في كل مكان" فإن هذه الحرية المطلقة في الصلاة الجهارية ليست ممنوحة للمرأة.
في هذا الخصوص نتعلم من حنة في 1 صموئيل 1: 9 - 17. إن تلك المرأة التقية صلّت في بيت الرب والعباد مجتمعون. فكيف صلت؟ يقول الكتاب "كانت تتكلم في قلبها وشفتاها فقط تتحركان وصوتها لم يسمع" (ع 13). فإنه ما كان يليق بها أن تصلي بصوت مسموع في حضور جمهرة مختلطة من العباد ولكنها استطاعت أن تصلي في قلبها والله سمع وأجاب. هكذا في هذه الأيام وعلى هذا المنوال تصلي النساء وتسبح في قلوبهن في الكنيسة المجتمعة ويشتركن في "الآمين" عند كل صلاة علنية مسموعة.
غطاء الرأس
نتأمل الآن في مسألة وجوب تغطية المرأة رأسها إذا ما صلّت أو تنبأت في الكنيسة. في هذا الخصوص يعطينا الرسول تعليمات في 1 كورنثوس 11: 3 - 16 قائلاً "ولكن أريد أن تعلموا أن رأس كل رجل هو المسيح، وأما رأس المرأة فهو الرجل، ورأس المسيح هو الله. كل رجل يصلي أو يتنبأ وله على رأسه شيء يشين رأسه. وأما كل امرأة تصلي أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى فتشين رأسها، لأنها (والمرأة) المحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه، إذ المرأة إن كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها، وإن كان قبيحاً بالمرأة أن تقص أو تحلق فلتتغط. فإن الرجل لا ينبغي أن يغطي رأسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده. وأما المرأة فهي مجد الرجل. لأن الرجل ليس من المرأة، بل المرأة من الرجل. ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة، بل المرأة من أجل الرجل. لهذا ينبغي للمرأة أن يكون لها سلطان على رأسها من أجل الملائكة، غير أن الرجل ليس من دون المرأة، ولا المرأة من دون الرجل في الرب. لأنه كما أن المرأة هي من الرجل، هكذا الرجل أيضاً هو بالمرأة. ولكن جميع الأشياء هي من الله. احكموا في أنفسكم هل يليق بالمرأة أن تصلي إلى الله وهي غير مغطاة؟".
من هذا الفصل نرى أن الله قد وضع ترتيباً معيناً يريدنا أن نعترف به ونحافظ عليه. فليست المسألة مجرد عادة أن يكشف الرجال رؤوسهن، أو أن تغطي النساء رؤوسهن في حضرة الرب. بل إن هذا الترتيب له معنى كتابي ويستند إلى سبب كتابي حقيقي.
إن الله هو رأس المسيح، والمسيح هو رأس الرجل، والرجل هو رأس المرأة. ولأن الرجل هو صورة الله ومجده والمسيح هو رأس الرجل فإنه يكون من المهانة للمسيح أن يغطي الرجل رأسه عندما يصلي أو يتنبأ (يتكلم جهاراً). فإن مجد المسيح ينبغي أن يكشف لا أن يغطى.
لكن المرأة خلقت لأجل الرجل ومن الرجل وهي مجد الرجل، ولأجل ذلك ينبغي أن تغطي رأسها عندما تصلي أو تتنبأ، لأن مجد الرجل ينبغي أن لا يرى وبصفة خاصة في الكنيسة المجتمعة. إذ هناك ينبغي أن مجد المسيح وحده وليس مجد الرجل هو الذي يستعلن.
وأكثر من ذلك يقول في عدد 10 أنه "ينبغي للمرأة أن يكون لها سلطان على رأسها من أجل الملائكة" أي أن يكون لها على رأسها غطاء رمزاً لسلطان الرجل الذي هي خاضعة له. فعندما تضع المرأة غطاء على رأسها في حضرة الرب، إنما بذلك تصادق على أن الرجل هو رأسها المعين لها من الله. وإذا دخلت امرأة إلى حضرة الرب ورأسها غير مغطى فإنها تظهر بذلك أنها تريد أن تكون مثل الرجل وترفض مركز الخضوع. إنها تشين رأسها (تشين كرامته) وربما تفعل ذلك دون وعي، بل عن جهل، لكن هذا هو معنى ما تفعله.
إن الملائكة نظاراً في الاجتماع وينبغي أن يشهدوا (يتفرجوا) على ترتيب الله ومراعاة أصوله هناك. إنهم يرون في السماء وفي كل الخليقة ترتيباً دقيقاً محفوظاً وينبغي أن لا يروا بين المسيحيين عدم الترتيب. إن السرافيم يغطون أنفسهم في حضرة الرب (أش 6: 1 - 3)، ويسرهم أن يروا النساء كذلك إطاعة لكلمة الله. وقصد الله أن "الرؤساء والسلاطين في السماويات" تعرّف "بواسطة الكنيسة بحكمة الله المتنوعة" (أف 3: 10 و 11). وهذه الحكمة الإلهية هي في سر المسيح والكنيسة الذي يرمز إليه بالزوج وامرأته : الواحد يشغل مركز الرأس والآخر تشغل مركز الخضوع له (أف 5: 22 - 32).
وتغطية الرأس أمر واجب على النساء غير المتزوجات كما على المتزوجات. لأن الأعداد الواردة في 1 كورنثوس 11 هنا تتكلم عن الرجل بصفة عامة وعن المرأة بصفة عامة. وفي سفر العدد 30: 3 - 5 نقرأ عن وجوب خضوع البنت في صباها في بيت أبيها لسلطان أبيها، ونذورها والتزاماتها تثبت متى أجازها أبوها. فإن لم يوافق الأب عليها لا تثبت نذورها أو عهودها التي قطعتها على نفسها وبالمثل نذور الزوجة والتزاماتها تثبت متى وافق عليها الزوج وعلى ذلك فالمرأة ينبغي أن تعترف بسلطان الرجل أباً كان أو زوجاً. وغطاء رأسها وهي في حضرة الرب هو علامة هذا الخضوع. 
عيب الرأس غير المغطاة
"وأما كل امرأة تصلي أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى فتشين رأسها لأنها والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه. إذ المرأة إن كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها، وإن كان قبيحاً بالمرأة أن تقص أو تحلق فلتتغط" (1 كو 11: 5 و 6).
وفي العهد القديم كان كشف رأس المرأة وحلق شعرها علامة تحقير وإذلال كما نرى في العدد 5: 18 كان يكشف شعر رأس الزوجة إذا شك الزوج وأحاطها بالشبهات، وفي التثنية 21: 10 - 13 إذا سبيت امرأة جميلة أو وقعت في الأسر. وهنا في 1 كورنثوس 11 يقول الرسول أنه إذا كانت المرأة تصلي أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى فهي والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه. وإذا كان قص شعرها أو حلقه علامة عار عليها أن تتغطى. يجب أن لا توصم وهي في حضرة الرب بوصمة ما. ينبغي أن لا تظهر أمام الله وأمر أمانتها لزوجها محل شك. بل ظهورها ورأسها مغطى فيه بيان وفيه علامة عن اعترافها بأن الرجل رأس لها وأنها تتمتع بكامل ثقته فيها.
واضح من كلام الأعداد في 1 كورنثوس 11 أنه قبيح بالمرأة أن تقص أو تحلق لكن "إن كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها" (ع 15). وهذه كلمات حاسمة ينبغي أن تقف سداً عالياً في وجه السخافات العصرية وأمام روح التبذّل العصري باسم "المودة". هل يليق بامرأة تقية أن تقتطع جزءاً من مجدها وتلقي به؟ إن في هذا عصياناً شائناً. وهل تستطيع امرأة كهذه أن تمسح قدمي الرب بشعرها كما فعلت هاتان التقيتان المخلصتان في لوقا 7: 38 ويوحنا 12: 3؟
الشعر الطويل ليس هو الغطاء
نقرأ في 1 كورنثوس 11: 15 "وأما المرأة إن كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها لأن الشعر قد أعطي لها عوض برقع". ومن هذه العبارة راح البعض يعلمون أن الشعر الطويل هو غطاء الرأس للمرأة ولا حاجة لها إلى غطاء آخر. ولكن هذا التفسير خاطئ جداً، ولا يؤدي نفس المعنى المقصود من النص. فإن المعنى المفهوم من العبارة أن الشعر الطويل قد أعطى للمرأة بالطبيعة كبرقع تتشح به، فهو ليس غطاء الرأس الذي يصر الرسول بولس عليه في الأعداد السابقة فإنه إذا كان لا بد أن يغطى مجد الرجل في حضرة الله، "والمرأة هي مجد الرجل". إذن فشعر المرأة الذي هو مجدها الشخصي ينبغي أن يغطى أيضاً في حضرة الله.
لقد بيّن الرسول بولس الفرق بين الرجل والمرأة وقال أن الرجل لا ينبغي أن يغطي رأسه، أما المرأة فينبغي أن تغطي رأسها. ثم ينتقل إلى الكلام عن سبب آخر يدعو المرأة لأن تغطي رأسها، وهو الآداب السليمة، واللياقة المبنية على التركيب الطبيعي للرجل والمرأة، وهو تركيب جد مختلف عند كليهما. إنه يقول "احكموا في أنفسكم هل يليق بالمرأة أن تصلي إلى الله وهي غير مغطاة؟ أم ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلمكم؟" (ع 13 و 14). فحتى في الطبيعة الله أعطى المرأة الشعر الطويل كبرقع تستتر به. فالمرأة إذن يليق بها كل اللياقة أن تغطي رأسها عندما تصلي إلى الله.
ليس لنا عادة مثل هذه
ثم يقول الرسول "ولكن إن كان أحد يظهر أنه يحب الخصام فليس لنا نحن عادة مثل هذه ولا لكنائس الله". فلقد أوضح الرسول فكر الله في هذا الأمر. فإذا راح البعض يناقضون ويناقشون بالمجادلة في هذا الموضوع فبكل بساطة يحسم الجدل بقوله "ليس لنا نحن عادة مثل هذه ولا لكنائس الله".
إنه في مثل هذه الأمور الصغيرة كتغطية الرأس أو عدم تغطيتها تظهر حالة القلب - وفيها امتحان لإرادتها هل هي راغبة في الخضوع لله ولكلمته أو أنها متحفزة للوقوف ضد الكلمة والانسياق في تيار المودة والروح العصرية.. إن العادات والمودات تتغير، لكن كلمة الله ومبادئ الله في هذا الأمر وفي غيره من الأمور تبقى ثابتة.
*​*
*


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*6.أمثلة عن المرأة من الكتاب المقدس
لا تحتل مركزاً جهارياً:
رأينا في فصول كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس أن مكان المرأة في الكنيسة ليس هو مكان الخدمة العلنية، بل بالحري مجالها هو ميدان خدمة خصوصية، فسيح الأرجاء يتسع لأنواع عديدة من النشاط التقوي لخدمة ربها ومخلصها. ولقد تأملنا فيما سبق فيما حرّم على النساء أن يمارسنه والآن لنفتش الكتاب لنرى مراكز أو وظائف معينة لم تكلف بها النساء على الإطلاق.
في الكتاب المقدس ستة وستون سفراً جميعها كتبت بواسطة رجال. والله لم يختر امرأة واحدة لكتابة جزء واحد من فصول هذا الكتاب. كذلك لم يسمح لامرأة من سبط لاوي أن تتقلد كهنوتية للخدمة في خيمة الاجتماع أو في الهيكل في العهد القديم. أيضاً لم يختر الرب امرأة واحدة بين الإثني عشر رسولاً الذين كانوا جميعاً رجالاً. وبالإضافة إلى هؤلاء الإثني عشر أرسل الرب سبعين آخرين ولم نسمع عن أي منهم كان من النساء. وفي أعمال 6 انتخب سبعة رجال مشهوداً لهم ومملوئين من الروح القدس والحكمة لأجل خدمة الموائد وحاجات الأرامل وليس بينهم امرأة واحدة. وفي 1 كورنثوس 15 ذكر شهود كثيرون لتثبيت قيامة الرب وسميت أسماء رجال كثيرين ليس من بينهم اسم امرأة واحدة. وهذا له معناه الخصوصي، لأن مريم وهي أول من رأي الرب المقام والتي أرسلت منه بأول بشارة عن القيامة، ولكن حذف اسمها ضمن قائمة الشهود، أليس هذا دليلاً قوياً على أن الكتاب لا يعطي المرأة مكاناً في الشهادة العلنية؟
وفي الكنيسة الأولى ذكر عن إقامة أساقفة وشمامسة وشيوخ على التفصيل الوارد في رسالتي تيموثاوس الأولى ورسالة تيطس وجميع هؤلاء كانوا رجالاً ليس بينهم امرأة واحدة. كما أننا لا نقرأ عن امرأة مبشرة أو راعية أو معلمة بالمعنى العام المعروف في العهد الجديد. كذلك ولا امرأة واحدة ورد اسمها بين من صنعوا المعجزات العلنية. وفي رؤيا 11 نقرأ عن شاهدين نبيين من الرجال، وليست نبيتين، ولا نبي ونبية، بل إثنين من الرجال.
وبكل تأكيد عدم الإشارة إلى النساء في كل هذه المراكز والوظائف العلنية المختلفة يرينا أن مجال الخدمة العلنية ليس هو مجال نشاط المرأة. والآن ننتقل إلى الكلام عن أمثلة إيجابية في الكتاب المقدس لنساء تقيات وخدماتهن العاطرة المقبولة لأجل مجد الله.
مريم (أو مريام)
في خروج 15: 2 نقرأ أن مريم النبية أخت هرون أخذت الدف بيدها وخرجت جميع النساء وراءها بدفوف ورقص وأجابتهم مريم "رنموا للرب فإنه قد تعظم". كانت هذه خدمة جليلة من مريم. لقد قادت النساء في الترنيم والتسبيح للرب ولم تحاول قيادة الرجال. كانت هذه الخدمة منها مقبولة جداً. لكن في وقت متأخر انظر كيف وقعت عليها يد الرب المؤدبة لما قادت هرون أخاها في حركة التذمر على موسى، لقد ضربت بالبرص من أجل هذه الخطية (العدد 12).
نساء في خروج 35: 22 - 26
نقرأ بالارتباط مع بناء خيمة الاجتماع القول "وجاء الرجال مع النساء. كل سموح القلب، جاء بخزائم وأقراط وخواتم. وقلائد، كل متاع من الذهب، تقدمة ذهب للرب. وكل النساء، الحكيمات القلب، غزلن بأيديهن، وجئن من الغزل، بالاسمانجوني، والأرجوان، والقرمز، والبوص. وكل النساء اللواتي انهضتهن قلوبهن بالحكمة، غزلن شعر المعزى". وبهذه الخدمات الطيبة كان للنساء نصيب جميل في بناء مقدس الله.
دبورة
كانت دبورة نبية، وكانت امرأة متزوجة، وقضت لإسرائيل في أيام الانحطاط والخراب الروحي (قضاة 4). لقد انحطت حالة اسرائيل جداً، وأقام الله لهم دبورة قاضية لما خبت في اسرائيل نخوة الرجال تماماً، فأقامها الله ليكسر نير العدو الأجنبي. ودائماً في أوقات الخراب وأيام الانحطاط تتقدم المرأة الصفوف وهذه علامة سوء الحال. ومع ذلك ينبغي أن نلاحظ كيف حاولت دبورة أن لا تتخطى حدودها وكيف حاولت أن تبقى في مكانها الصحيح. كانت دبورة جالسة تحت نخلة وكان بنو اسرائيل يصعدون إليها للقضاء وأرسلت ودعت باراق بن أبينوعم وقالت له أن يذهب ويحارب سيسرا، فلما امتنع باراق وتذرع بأنه يذهب إذا هي ذهبت معه وإن لم تذهب هي معه فلن يذهب هو، رضيت دبورة أن تذهب معه لكنها قالت له "إنه لا يكون لك فخر في الطريق التي أنت سائر فيها لأن الرب يبيع سيسرا بيد امرأة". ومعنى هذه الكلمات أنه إن كان عاراً على باراق أن يقتل سيسرا بيد امرأة فهذا العار ليس بأقل من العار الملحوظ أن تضطر امرأة بسبب هوان الرجولة في الرجال إلى الجلوس على كرسي القضاء لإسرائيل. إن إيمانها وشجاعتها شددت من عزم باراق الجبان. وهكذا أخوات يمكنهن أن يشجعن الإخوة المتراخين والكسالى ودبورة لم تتقدم باراق لكنها شجعته وذهبت معه. 
امرأة من شونم
في سفر الملوك الثاني 4: 8 - 37 نقرأ عن هذه المرأة العظيمة، فإن اهتمامها الخصوصي وكرم ضيافتها لرجل الله أليشع مما يعتبر مضرب الأمثال. لقد أشارت على رجلها أن تعمل علّية صغيرة ليميل إليها النبي كلما مر بذلك الطريق وجهزتها بالأثاث اللازم وبذلك ترجمت إيمانها عملياً، ولا زالت هذه الخدمة الجميلة تذكر عاطرة إلى هذا اليوم.
نساء العهد الجديد
في مناسبتين عظيمتين أكرم الله المرأة أكثر من الرجل في العهد الجديد.
المناسبة الأولى: كانت عندما ولد المسيح من امرأة هي العذراء مريم. والمناسبة الثانية كانت بعد القيامة عندما ظهر الرب أولاً لامرأة هي مريم المجدلية. هاتان الامرأتان لهما مكان عجيب في العلاقة بالرب يسوع فالأولى يتكلم عنها الكتاب بالقول "المنعم عليها" و"مباركة في النساء" (لو 2: 28) ومريم المجدلية عرف عنها إخلاصها وعميق شعورها من نحو الرب فحباها الرب امتيازاً سامياً إذ حمّلها أعجب وأول بشارة عن القيام لتبلغها للتلاميذ.
وحنّة النبية كانت تتعبد لله (تخدم الله) "بأصوام وطلبات ليلاً ونهاراً" وعندما دخل بالصبي يسوع أبواه إلى الهيكل "وقفت تسبح الرب وتكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداء في أورشليم" (لوقا 2: 27). وخدمة مثل هذه بابها مفتوح أمام كل أخت في يومنا الحاضر بل والحاجة ماسة إليها جداً. 
أيضاً في لوقا 8: 2 و 3 نقرأ عن بعض النساء ممن شفاهن الرب من أرواح نجسة وأمراض كن يتبعن الرب مع الإثني عشر تلميذاً، وأخر كثيرات "كن يخدمنه من أموالهن". وكانت تلك أيضاً خدمة مباركة حقاً. 
ومرثا قبلت الرب يسوع في بيتها وكانت تخدمه بينما كانت أختها مريم تجلس عند قدميه لتسمع كلامه. وفي مناسبة أخرى صنعوا له عشاء ومريم دهنت قدميه بطيب كثير الثمن كانت قد حفظته لأجل تكفينه (لوقا 10: 38، يوحنا 12: 1 - 3).
وبالارتباط بموت الرب نقرأ عن جمهور كثير من الشعب والنساء اللواتي كن يلطمن أيضاً وينحن عليه... وتبعنه نساء كن قد أتين معه من الجليل ونظرن القبر وكيف وضع جسده" (لوقا 23: 27 و 55). وفي أول الأسبوع جاءت نساء إلى القبر حاملات حنوطاً وأطياباً. وفي كل ذلك نرى خدمة مخلصة من النساء نحو الرب في حياته ومماته. إنها الخدمة الحبية الشخصية هي التي تبدو في خدمات مثل هذه من جانب الأخوات.
وفي سفر الأعمال 9: 36 - 39 نقرأ عن طابيثا التي كانت ممتلئة أعمالاً صالحة وإحسانات. وعند موتها جاءت جميع الأرامل يبكين ويرين أقمصة وثياباً مما كانت تعمل وهي معهن. ويالها من خدمة جليلة كانت تؤديها طابيثا إلى الفقراء. وفي سفر الأعمال 12: 12 نقرأ عن مريم أم يوحنا الملقب مرقس. إنها فتحت بيتها لاجتماع الصلاة. وفي ص 16: 13 نرى جمعاً من نسوة يجتمعن عند نهر حيث جرت العادة أن تكون صلاة، كما نرى ليديا تفتح بيتها للرسول بولس والذين معه (ص 16: 15).
ومن بين الأسماء التي تذكر للتنويه الشخصي في رومية 16 نجد أسماء نساء أمثال فيبي خادمة كنيسة كنخريا التي صارت مساعدة لكثيرين. وبريسكيلا مع زوجها أكيلا اللذين عملا مع الرسول ووضعا عنقيهما من أجل حياته. وفي رومية كان بيتهما هو محل اجتماع الكنيسة لأن بولس يقول "سلموا على الكنيسة التي في بيتهما" وأيضاً ذكرت مريم التي تعبت لأجل بولس والذين معه.
ولما كتب بولس لأهل فيلبي ذكر أفودية وسنتيخي اللتين جاهدتا معه في الإنجيل (في 4: 3). أولئك لم يعملن معه أو يتعبن معه في الكرازة والتبشير كما يظن البعض، وهذا واضح بجلاء من كتاباته في مواضع أخرى، لكنهن كن عاملات متفانيات معه في مشاركته أتعاب وصعاب الإنجيل. لقد ساعدنه بكل وسيلة ممكنة من فتح بيوتهن ليكرز فيها، إلى إضافة العاملين في الكرازة، إلى حثّ الآخرين على حضور الاجتماعات، على إقامة صلوات خاصة لجلهم، إلى غير ذلك مما يفوق الحصر مما تستطيع النساء أن يعملنه بصورة أفضل من الرجال. وبولس قدّر أمثال هؤلاء وخدماتهن وتكلم عنهن كأنهن عاملات معه في الإنجيل، ولا تزال أمثال هذه الخدمات المباركة من أجل الإنجيل متاحة أمام الأخوات وفي مقدورهن أن يزرن المرضى وأن يوزعن النبذ أيضاً.
إن الحقل واسع أمامهن لمثل هذه الخدمات وتلك الأمثلة الواردة في الكتاب للنساء قديماً ينبغي أن تشجع الأخوات بيننا على التعب من أجل الرب. وخدماتهن لا تقل في أهميتها عن خدمة الكرازة العلنية وليست منسية من الرب بل لها مجازاتها وأجرتها.
وعلى ذلك يمكننا أن نستخلص مما سبق أن ما قلناه في الصفحات السابقة عن مكان المرأة، إن مكانها متميز كل التمييز عن مكان الرجل، وأنه ليس مما يتفق وتعليم الكتاب المقدس أن تعمل المرأة ما هو من صميم اختصاص الرجل من جهة خدمة الرب. نسمع أحياناً من يحتج بما جاء في غلاطية 3: 38 ليؤيد عكس ما نقول إذ يتمسك بعبارة "ليس ذكر وأنثى لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع"، لكن هذه العبارة لا تتكلم عن السلوك والترتيب في الكنيسة بل هي تتكلم عن عائلة الله المفدية، وأنه لا فرق بين الرجل والمرأة من جهة الخلاص بالنعمة، تماماً كما لا يوجد أي فرق بين يهودي ويوناني أو بين العبد والحر. ولقد سبق أن بينا أن ترتيب الله في الخليقة لم يزل قائماً أيضاً في الكنيسة.
*​*
*


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*7. الزينة والثياب
لقد تحدثنا في الفصل الأول عن الكنيسة باعتبارها بيت الله على الأرض، وأشرنا إلى الترتيب والمسئولية التي تتعلق بهذه الصورة من كنيسة الله. أجل، فالله إلهنا هو إله ترتيب، وإذا ما سكن في بيت - كما هو حادث بالفعل في كنيسته - ينبغي أن يكون هذا البيت متوافقاً مع فكره ونظامه. وحيث أن ببيته "تليق القداسة" (مز 93: 5)، فإن مسئوليتنا هي أن نحفظ الكنيسة - التي هي مكان سكناه - طاهرة مقدسة.
في 1 تيموثاوس 3: 14 و 15 نقرأ "هذا أكتبه إليك راجياً أن آتي إليك عن قريب، ولكن إن كنت أبطئ فلكي تعلم كيف يجب أن تتصرف في بيت الله، الذي هو كنيسة الله الحي، عمود الحق وقاعدته". وهذا هو سبب كتابة بولس لرسالته الأولى إلى تيموثاوس: أن يعرف هو، وأن نعرف نحن أيضاً كيفية التصرف في بيت الله.. إذاً فهناك سلوك معين يليق ببيت الله، والترتيب والقداسة والتأديب ينبغي أن تكون في مكان سكناه.
قداسة الله
التأديب في الكنيسة هو أمر حتمي بسبب ذاك الذي هو "القدوس الحق" (رؤ 3: 7)، والذي هو في وسط شعبه والذي عيناه أطهر من أن تنظرا الشر أو تبصرا الجور" (حب 1: 13). فإذا ما كان هذا القدوس آخذاً مكانه في بيته، فلا يمكن أن يسمح لخطية أن تمر بلا قضاء. ولذلك لا بد أن يحفظ بيته طاهراً، كما قال داود في مزمور 101: 7 "لا يسكن وسط بيتي عامل غش. المتكلم بالكذب لا يثبت أمام عيني".
ومن المهم أن نتذكر ونحن نتناول موضوع التأديب بالدراسة، أنه مرتبط باعتبار الكنيسة "بيت الله" لا باعتبارها جسد المسيح.[1]
حفظ سلطان المسيح
ي عبرانيين 3: 6 نقرأ القول "أما المسيح فكابن على بيته، وبيته نحن". وحيث أن المسيح هو ابن على بيته.[2] 
فإن سلطانه يجب أن يمارس، والتمرد والشرور يجب ألا يسمح بها. إن ما يتوافق معه فقط هو الذي يجب أن يظهر، ولذلك فإن مسئوليتنا نحن هي حفظ الترتيب المعلن في كلمته وبقاء بيته مقدساً. فالتأديب الكنسي، الذي يتخذ طابعاً كنسياً هو تأديب من المسيح باعتباره ابناً على بيته، وهو يختلف عن تأديب الأب لأولاده، هذا التأديب الذي ينبع من اهتمام الآب بكل فرد من أولاده الذين أخطأوا نتيجة النعمة الفردية والمحبة الأبوية من نحوهم. إنه اهتمام الآب بعائلته، ويختلف عن دور الابن[3] والتأديب الذي يجريه باعتباره ابناً على البيت.
التأديب يعني الخضوع للنظام، وتنمية عادة الطاعة بالتدريب والتعليم والتقويم والتوبيخ. إنه مثل التدريب التعليمي أو العملي للتلميذ. وكما أن هذا التدريب هام جداً في البيت، وفي المدرسة، وفي الحكومة، كذلك في بيت الله. فبدون النظام والتأديب لا نتوقع نجاحاً في أي مجال على الإطلاق.
إذا لم يكن هناك ممارسة للتأديب وحفظ النظام التقوي في الكنيسة، فإن هذا النقص سيؤدي سريعاً إلى تعطل عمل الروح القدس، وإطفاء خدمته. فروح الله يحزن لكل ما يهين المسيح، وكل ما يتعارض مع كلمته. ولا يقدر أن يبارك عدم الطاعة ولا الإرادة الذاتية، أو الخطية غير المحكوم عليها. وبالتالي سيتبع ذلك بالتأكيد ضعف الجماعة روحياً، ونقص القوة فيها وذلك لعدم ممارستها للتأديب الذي يجب أن يكون لمجد وكرامة الرب، الذي "بيته نحن".
طابع خمير الخطية
هناك سبب آخر لضرورة التأديب الكنسي وهو أن الخطية مثل الخميرة التي تخمر العجين كله. والرسول يتحدث عن هذا في 1 كورنثوس 5: 6 - 8 "ألستم تعلمون أن خميرة صغيرة تخمر العجين كله؟ إذاً نقوا منكم الخميرة العتيقة لكي تكونوا عجيناً جديداً كما أنتم فطير". إن طبيعة الخميرة هي أن أصغر جزء منها سرعان ما ينتشر ويخمر كل العجين. والطريقة الوحيدة لإبطال عمل الخمير هو أن ننقي العجين منه أو أن ندخل العجين المختمر في النار فيتوقف عمل الخمير. وهكذا أيضاً بالنسبة للخطية، فيجب أن يحكم عليها وتعزل خارجاً. فالخطية تدنس، ويجب أن تدان أينما ظهرت، وإلا فإنها ستنتشر وتفسد كل الجماعة.
إن التأديب التقوي ضروري لمقاومة ما تتركه الخطية من نجاسة في الكنيسة، ولذلك لا بد أن تكون محفوظة في الطهارة وعدم الخمير. فإذا كان شخص في قلبه خمير الخطية عاملاً، ولا يخضع للنصح أو للتوسل أو الإنذار والتوبيخ والعناية التقوية ولا يدين نفسه، بل يصر على خطته ويستمر في مساره، فعلى الكنيسة، بعد الوقت والمجهود المناسبين لتخليصه، أن تتخلص هي نفسها من هذا الشخص بعزله خارجاً كشخص خبيث حتى لا تتخمر الجماعة به.
لكن لا يجب أن نظن أن التأديب هو مجرد إجراء قضائي يتم بمقتضاه فصل الشخص عن الشركة وعزله عن الجماعة. فإن الغرض الأساسي من التأديب يجب أن يظل هو تجنب الوصول إلى حتمية عزل الشخص من الشركة مع المؤمنين. إن تسعة أعشار التأديب الذي يجب أن يجري في الكنيسة، يجب أن يكون فردياً في طبيعته، وبممارسة العناية الرعوية، وليس هو جمع الكنيسة كلها لإجراء القضاء. وكل تأديب ينبغي أن يكون الإصلاح والرد هو غايته. والحد الأقصى في تصرف الكنيسة، أعني عزل الشخص خارج الجماعة، ليس هو، بحصر اللفظ، تأديباً. بل إنه اعتراف بأن التأديب أصبح غير مجد وأنه لم يعد ممكناً عمل المزيد، إلا وضع شخص كهذا في مكان خارجي كشخص خبيث. والكنيسة ليس لها شيء آخر لتقوله له، إلا إذا ظهرت أولاً من جانبه توبة، ورجوع حقيقي إلى الرب.
إنه في داخل الكنيسة يلزم الإبقاء على التأديب وممارسته لأجل مجد الله ولبركة النفوس (1 كو 5: 12). ولهذا فعلى القديسين الانقياد في طرق الطاعة، والتدرب في طرق الرب، والتعلم فيما يسر المسيح ويبهج القديسين. إنه حقاً بالنظر إلى ما هو أمامنا يصبح لزاماً علينا أن نحافظ على التأديب بحسب كلمة الله في الكنيسة - كبيت الله.
*​*
*


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*


*ملحقات*
*[1] توجد في الكتاب المقدس سبعة تعبيرات مختلفة عن الكنيسة فهي: جسد المسيح (القرب الوثيق) _ عروس المسيح (المحبة والإعزاز) _ بيت الله (مكان سكنى الله من الآن وإلى الأبد الآبدين) _ هيكل (إعلان أمجاد الله لكل الخلائق) _ منائر (مسئولية الشهادة على الأرض) _ مدينة (غرض الله النهائي) _ رعية (الاعتماد الكلي على الراعي المحب).. ولعل أبرز تعبيرين هما "جسد المسيح" و "بيت الله"، الأول يرتبط بالأكثر بالامتيازات التي لنا، والثاني بالمسئوليات التي علينا _ (المعرب).
[2] لعل القارئ الفطن يلاحظ أن الأخ الحبيب تحت هذا العنوان قد نسب البيت إلى المسيح عدة مرات. ومن المفيد أن نذكر أن الكتاب المقدس دائماً ينسب البيت إلى الله (عب 10: 21، 1 تي 3: 15، 1 بط 4: 17)، ولا يستثنى من ذلك الآية التي نحن بصددها والواردة في عب 3: 6. فالمفارقة هنا هي بين موسى الذي كان أميناً في كل بيت الله كخادم، وبين المسيح الذي هو ابن على هذا البيت، بيت الله. ومع أن نفس الفقرة تشير إلى أن المسيح هو الله، لأن المسيح هو باني البيت، وباني الكل هو الله. لكن البيت ينسب إلى الله "بيت الله" _ (المعرب).
[3] هناك تعامل لأقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة مع خطية المؤمن بالإضافة إلى تعامل الجماعة المحلية، فبمجرد حدوث زلة من المؤمن، حتى ولو كانت مجرد كلمة خرجت منه بدون احتراس، فإن الروح القدس الساكن فيه يحزن (أف 4: 29 و 30). والمؤمن الذي لا يستفيد من ذلك ويحكم فوراً على خطئه، فإنه يعرض نفسه لمعاملات الآب التأديبية، الناتجة عن محبته لنا (عب 12: 6 _ 11). فإذا تمادى المؤمن ولم يرجع فإنه يعرض نفسه لتأديب الرب، هذا التأديب الذي يجب أن تمارسه الجماعة، وبصفة خاصة النظار بينهم (وهذا هو موضوع هذا الكتاب)، لكنها لو قصرت فالرب سيقوم بنفسه بهذا الأمر حسبما ورد في 1 كورنثوس 11: 30 _ 32) (المعرب). 
*​*
*


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

و هذا ما يرد على كامل ادعاءات المسلمين الكاذبة حول أن المسيحية تحتقر المرأة
ولا ننسى أن العهد الجديد هو كمال العهد القديم وذروته
==============
أختي أملا:
الكلام طويل ولكن سنكتبه عاجلاً أم آجلاً رداً على المسلمين الكاذبين
ولهذا فلنكن السابقين


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*والآن يا أسد*
*كف عن رسائلك الخاصة التي تشبه الذباب *
*تعال كرجل واكتب أوهامك هنا*
*وسوف تلق الرد:spor22:*
*وهذا لا يعني أنني نسيــــت أنكم لم تستطيعوا أن تردوا على واااااااااحد فقط من الأدلة القائمة إلى الأبد ضدكم في احتقار دينكم للمرأة!!!:beee:*
*لن أنس هذا صدّقني،سجلوا:*
*هزيمة المسلمين وتهرّبهم في الموضوع::t33:*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31109
======================================
*كل هزيمة وأنتم بخيــــــــــــر*
*رمضان كريـــــــــم*
*ههههه*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*كما توقّعنا*
*هههههه*​


----------



## Tabitha (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *والآن يا أسد*
> *كف عن رسائلك الخاصة التي تشبه الذباب *
> *تعال كرجل واكتب أوهامك هنا*
> *وسوف تلق الرد:spor22:*



ممممممم رسايل خاصة !! 

طب ليه حركاتك دي يا اخ *اسد* ماتيجي تورينا هنا مواضيعك !!
ولا خايف تلاقي لشبهاتك ردود! 


الف شكر اخونا **S.O.G** على مجهودك الجبار بالردود انت واخ *stan55 *


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*شكراً ليك أخي وحبيبي*
*أدعوك أن تدخل على أحد الموضوعين اللذين في توقيعي أدناه*
*وأتمنى أن تتسلى!*
*============*
*نعم أخي،الأخ أسد يرسل لكل شخص لا يعرف أن يرد عليه في الموضوع الأول في التوقيع أدناه رسالة خاصة بعنوان:*
*نصيبك من احتقار المسيحية للمرأة*
*ودعوته برسالة خاصة ومع الرابط أن يضع هذه الشبهات هنا،ولكن ياللأسف،جبنــــــاء*
*================*
*أساليب رخيصة مما عودنا عليه محمد*


----------



## أسد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *والآن يا أسد*
> *كف عن رسائلك الخاصة التي تشبه الذباب *
> *تعال كرجل واكتب أوهامك هنا*
> *وسوف تلق الرد:spor22:*
> ...



هل يسمح لي المشرفون ؟
أن أضع ما احتوته " الذبابة " و المزيد ؟
و لنعرف إذن من يتهرب


----------



## أسد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



Anestas!a قال:


> ممممممم رسايل خاصة !!
> 
> طب ليه حركاتك دي يا اخ *اسد* ماتيجي تورينا هنا مواضيعك !!
> ولا خايف تلاقي لشبهاتك ردود!
> ...



أخت أنستازيا
هل تسمحين لي بو ضع تلك " الشبهات " ؟
تحياتي


----------



## أسد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *شكراً ليك أخي وحبيبي*
> *أدعوك أن تدخل على أحد الموضوعين اللذين في توقيعي أدناه*
> *وأتمنى أن تتسلى!*
> *============*
> ...



جبناء ؟
بخصوصي فإن لم أرد عليك فلأن لي دراسة
و صلواتي كذلك
لذا لا تتسرع هكذا


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*رأينا ردودك وشبعنا منها!!!*
*والموضوع انتهى،ولنترك الحكم للقارىء إن كنتم على حق*
*ههههه*


----------



## أسد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

يا سيد لا تتسرع
أنا أنتظر السماح بالدخول في هذا الموضوع
و إلا فإني " أخالف قوانين المنتدى "


----------



## Tabitha (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> يا سيد لا تتسرع
> أنا أنتظر السماح بالدخول في هذا الموضوع
> و إلا فإني " أخالف قوانين المنتدى "





> *و إلا فإني " أخالف قوانين المنتدى "*



بيتهيألي ان مشاركتك هذه نوع من التأليس!! 
وبيتهيالي تأليس حضرتك زاد بعد ما انا اعطيتك احترام زيادة عن اللزوم *! *
(وبظنك فاهمني انا بقول كده ليه)

على العموم دي غلطتي ... وده اسلوبكم المعهود 
بظنك رجل انضج من انك تعرف تميز لوحدك ايه اللي المفروض يتعمل من عدمه
وانك تشوف هل كلامك اللي حاتحطه خارج عن الموضوع او لا ....


----------



## أسد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

أنستازيا أشكرك إن كنتِ تحترمينني
رغم أني لم أقصد شيئاً
المهم آسف
لكن 
هل تسمحين لي بوضع آيات من الكتاب المقدس بخصوص ما قاله لي SOG
فقد أرسل لي رسالة خاصة و قال لي إياك ان تصبح قطة و لا تضع شبهاتك في هذا الموضوع
و شكراً


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> أنستازيا أشكرك إن كنتِ تحترمينني
> رغم أني لم أقصد شيئاً
> المهم آسف
> لكن
> ...


*صديقي هل تمزح؟؟؟؟*
*أنا قلت لك قطّة؟*
*لقد طلبت منك أن تضع أسئلتك هنا لا في رسائل معلّبة*
*ولكن لم أشتمك*
*الرب يسامحك!*
*=========*
*بانتظار رأي أختنا أنستازيا االمباركة*
*بنت الرب العظيم.*​


----------



## Tabitha (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*اكيد تقدروا تكملوا حواركم بالموضوع 
ولكن انا شايفة ان اخي *S.O.G* غطى الموضوع من جميع الجوانب 
ولكن اذا فيه نقاط جديدة وداخل سياق الموضوع اكيد تقدروا تكملوا كلامكم بالموضوع*


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*أختي أنستازيا::Love_Mailbox:*
*قصده أن يضع هنا في هذا الموضوع الحالي دلائله أن المرأة محتقرة في المسيحية.*
*أما موضوع احتقار المرأة في الإسلام فهو أمر منته وواضح وغير مشكوك فيه كما قلت أنت فالموضوع قد تمت تغطيته من كل الجوانب ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالرب يسوع المسيح.*


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> هل تسمحين لي بوضع آيات من الكتاب المقدس بخصوص ما قاله لي SOG


 
اذا  كان لها علاقة بالموضوع فأهلا و سهلا بمداخلتك

لكن اياك و اياك ان تحاول تفسير حرف واحد بمزاجك


----------



## أسد (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



My Rock قال:


> اذا  كان لها علاقة بالموضوع فأهلا و سهلا بمداخلتك
> 
> لكن اياك و اياك ان تحاول تفسير حرف واحد بمزاجك



حاشا 
لن اضع سوى الآيات من الكتاب المقدس دون تفسير فهي واضحة
فهل تسمحون لي ؟


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> حاشا
> لن اضع سوى الآيات من الكتاب المقدس دون تفسير فهي واضحة
> فهل تسمحون لي ؟


 
لا اله الا المسيح
الظاهر انت من اتبع الي تسمع الكلمة خمسين مرة يالا تفهمها
ما انا قلتلك اذا كانت مشاركتك بخصوص مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس, فهات ما عندك من نصوص دون تفسير شخصي او استعمل التفاسير المعتمدة على موقعنا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أسد (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

سأبدأ إن شاء الله
مكانة المرأة المسيحية في الكتاب المقدس :
ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح ، كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء ( افسس 5 : 24 ).
وقال للمرأة : تكثيرا أكثر أتعاب حبلك ، بالوجع تلدين أولادا . وإلى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك ( التكوين 3 : 16 ).
كلم بني إسرائيل قائلا : إذا حبلت امرأة وولدت ذكرا ، تكون نجسة سبعة أيام . كما في أيام طمث علتها تكون نجسة ( اللاويين 12 : 2 ).
وإن ولدت أنثى ، تكون نجسة أسبوعين كما في طمثها . ثم تقيم ستة وستين يوما في دم تطهيرها ( اللاويين 12 : 5 ).

سفر أمثال
9: 13 المرأة الجاهلة صخابة حمقاء و لا تدري شيئا 
لا 20:16 واذا اقتربت امرأة الى بهيمة لنزائها تميت المرأة والبهيمة .انهما يقتلان . دمهما عليهما 

ام 11:22
*خنزيرة* المرأة الجميلة *العديمة العقل* 


19 الظبية المحبوبة والوعلة الزهية.ليروك ثدياها في كل وقت وبمحبتها اسكر دائما.الامثال5/18: 19

(( إذا تخاصم رجلان بعضهما بعضاً . . وتقدمت امرأة أحدهما لكي تخلص رجلها من يد ضاربه ومدت يدها وأمسكت بعورته ، *فاقطع* يدها ولا تشفق عليها )) [ تثنية 25 : 11 _ 12 ]

(( إذا تدنست ابنة كاهن بالزنا ، فقد دنست أباها . بالنار تحرق )) [ لاويين 21 : 9 ]

 سفر الخروج [ 21 : 7 ] : 

(( إِذَا* بَاعَ* رَجُلٌ ابنته كَأَمَةٍ، فَإِنَّهَا لاَ تُطْلَقُ حُرَّةً كَمَا يُطْلَقُ اْلعَبْدُ. )) 

 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «أُكَثِّرُ تَكْثِيراً أَوْجَاعَ مَخَاضِكِ فَتُنْجِبِينَ بِالآلاَمِ أَوْلاَداً، وَإِلَى زَوْجِكِ يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيْـكِ». 
التكوين - الإصحاح 3 - السفر 16
الترجمة الإنجليزية
16Then he said to the woman, "You will bear children with intense pain and suffering. And though your desire will be for your husband,[a] he will be your master." 
Genesis 3:16 (New Living Translation) 

16 He said to the woman: I will intensify your labor pains; you will bear children in anguish. Your desire will be for your husband, yet he will dominate you. 
Genesis 3:16 (Holman Christian Standard Bible) 

To the woman he said, "I will greatly increase your pains in childbearing; with pain you will give birth to children. Your desire will be for your husband, and he will rule over you." 
Genesis 3:16 (New International Version) 

11 عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تَتَلَقَّى التَّعْلِيمَ بِسُكُوتٍ وَبِكُلِّ خُضُوعٍ. 
12 وَلَسْتُ أَسْمَحُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُعَلِّمَ وَلاَ تَتَسَلَّطَ عَلَى الرَّجُلِ. بَلْ عَلَيْهَا أَنْ تَلْزَمَ السُّكُوتَ. 
13 ذَلِكَ لأَنَّ آدَمَ كُوِّنَ أَوَّلاً، ثُمَّ حَوَّاءُ: 
14 وَلَمْ يَكُنْ آدَمُ هُوَ الَّذِي انْخَدَعَ (بِمَكْرِ الشَّيْطَانِ)، بَلِ الْمَرْأَةُ انْخَدَعَتْ، فَوَقَعَتْ فِي الْمَعْصِيَةِ. 
تيموثاوث الأول - الإصحاح الثانى - الأسفار من 11 إلى 14.

(1كورنث 11: 7) الرّجل لا ينبغي أن يُغطّي رأسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده. وأمّا المرأة فهي مجد الرّجل. لأنّ الرّجل لم يُخلق من أجل المرأة بل المرأة من أجل الرّجل. 

(زكر 5: 8) وكانت امرأة جالسة في وسط الإيفة. فقال الملاك: هذه هي الشّرّ. 

(( وقيل من طلق إمرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق . وأما أنا فأقول لكم : ان من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزنى . ومن *تزوج* مطلقه فإنه يزنى ))

سفر الجامعة7: 28
بَين ألفِ رجلٍ وجدْتُ واحدًا صالِحًا ولم أجدِ اَمرأةً صالِحةً بَينَ ألفٍ

متى5: 40 
و من اراد ان يخاصمك و ياخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء ايضا


الخروج 34
16 و تاخذ من بناتهم لبنيك فتزني بناتهم وراء الهتهن و يجعلن بنيك يزنون وراء الهتهن

سفر الجامعة7: 26 
فوَجدْتُ أنَّ المرأةَ* أمَرُّ *مِنَ الموتِ، لأنَّ قلبَها مَصيدةٌ وشَبكةٌ ويَداها قُيودٌ

العدد32
18وأمَّا الإناثُ مِنَ الأطفالِ والنِّساءِ اللَّواتي لم يُضاجعْنَ رَجلاً فاَسْتَبقوهُنَّ لكُم.


هوشع4: 14 
لا اعاقب بناتكم لانهن يزنين

مت21:31
والزواني يسبقونكم الى ملكوت الله

ايوب 15
14ما الإنسانُ ليكونَ طاهِرًا؟ ولَدَتْهُ اَمرَأةٌ فكيفَ يَصلُحُ

ايوب 25
4كيفَ يَتبرَّرُ أحدٌ عِندَهُ ويكونُ مولودُ المَرأةِ طاهرًا؟

مت 15:26 
فاجاب وقال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب

ايوب 25
6وأينَ اَبنُ آدمَ وهوَ تلكَ الدُّودَةُ

ام 31:30 
الحسن غش والجمال باطل


ام 12:4 
المرأة المخزية فكنخر في عظامه

واذا كان في رجل او امرأة جان او تابعة فانه *يقتل بالحجارة يرجمونه* . دمه عليه

ار 3:20 
حقا انه *كما *تخون المرأة قرينها هكذا خنتموني يا بيت اسرائيل يقول الرب

يشوع بن سيراخ 25:23
و لا غضب شر من غضب المراة مساكنة الاسد والتنين خير عندي من مساكنة المراة الخبيثة

يشوع بن سيراخ 25:24
خبث المراة يغير منظرها ويرد وجهها اسود كالمسح

يشوع بن سيراخ 25:28
لا يعثرك جمال امراة ولا تشته امراة لحسنها ، *غضب ووقاحة وفضيحة عظيمة* 

يشوع بن سيراخ 25:33
*من المراة ابتدات الخطيئة* و*بسببها نموت نحن اجمعون*

يشوع بن سيراخ 26:8
لكن المراة الغائرة من المراة وجع قلب ونوح ، و لسانها سوط يصيب الجميع

يشوع بن سيراخ 26:10
المراة الشريرة *نير قلق* ومثل متخذها *مثل من يمسك عقربا*


يشوع بن سيراخ 25:19
و كل خبث ولا خبث المراة

يشوع بن سيراخ 26:10
المراة الشريرة *نير * 
المرجو البحث عن معنى نير

يشوع بن سيراخ 26:21
جمال المراة الصالحة *في عالم بيتها*


----------



## *S.O.G* (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*وأخيراً*
*سيتم النظر في الموضوع*
*ولكن ليس الآن لانشغالي الشديد بالشؤون الجامعية*
*ولانشغالي وانصبابي على موضوع *
*نظرة على القرآن*
*{أنت تعرفه يا أسد}*
*والمجد للرب*​


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

لنرد على نص نص لنفضح جهل الطارح و الذي نقل منهم كالأعمى, الذي كلاهما سيقع في الحفرة

هنا سنرى الغباء الأسلامي في طرح الشبهات 
و لنأخذ النص الأول



أسد قال:


> سأبدأ إن شاء الله
> مكانة المرأة المسيحية في الكتاب المقدس :
> ولكن كما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح ، كذلك النساء لرجالهن في كل شيء ( افسس 5 : 24 ).




هل خضوع النساء للرجال طخضوع الكنيسة للمسيح هو اهانة؟

هل الخضوع لله اهانة؟ حاشا لله
خضوع النساء للرجل نفس الخضوع للمسيح من جهة الكنيسة, فهل هذه اهانة لمكانة المرأة؟

اذا كان الخضوع بنظركم اهانة فهذا شأنكم

لكن هذا الخضوع هو خضوع متبادل يا مدلس, فأنت لست اكثر من ناسوخ لاصوق تنسخ بكل عباء و جحاشة من مواقع اخرى و لا تراجع, لأنك لا تملك عقلا, عقلك مغيب و ربنا يعلم نسيته فين

لنرى العدد 21 من نفس الأصحاح

[Q-BIBLE] 
خَاضِعِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ فِي خَوْفِ اللهِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

فالخضوع هو متبادل, المرأءة للرجل كالكنيسة فأي اهانة هذه في الخضوع لبعض في خوف الله؟

هذا الخضوع لا يحتوي على اي اهانة, لان حتى طريقة الكلام بين الرجل و المرأة اوصيت بالعددين 19 و 20

[Q-BIBLE] 
Eph 5:19 مُكَلِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِمَزَامِيرَ وَتَسَابِيحَ وَأَغَانِيَّ رُوحِيَّةٍ، مُتَرَنِّمِينَ وَمُرَتِّلِينَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ لِلرَّبِّ. 
Eph 5:20 شَاكِرِينَ كُلَّ حِينٍ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فِي اسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لِلَّهِ وَالآبِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]​​​
​ 
لكن لنكتفي قص و قطف النصوص الغير أمين و نقرأ الأعداد المتالية للعدد 24:

[Q-BIBLE] 
Eph 5:25 أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا، 
Eph 5:26 لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، مُطَهِّراً إِيَّاهَا بِغَسْلِ الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ، 
Eph 5:27 لِكَيْ يُحْضِرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ. 
Eph 5:28 كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ. 
Eph 5:29 فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَحَدٌ جَسَدَهُ قَطُّ بَلْ يَقُوتُهُ وَيُرَبِّيهِ، كَمَا الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً لِلْكَنِيسَةِ. 
Eph 5:30 لأَنَّنَا أَعْضَاءُ جِسْمِهِ، مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَمِنْ عِظَامِهِ. 
Eph 5:31 مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الِاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. 
Eph 5:32 هَذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلَكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ. 
Eph 5:33 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمُ الأَفْرَادُ، فَلْيُحِبَّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتَهُ هَكَذَا كَنَفْسِهِ، وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَلْتَهَبْ رَجُلَهَا. 
[/Q-BIBLE]


فهل تجد في أي كتاب اخر اروع من هذه الوصايا؟ هل تجد وصية محبة كمحبة النفس في اي مكان اخر؟ وصية حب ان يبذل ارجل نفسه من اجل امرأته, فما اعظم هذه المكانة التي تمتلكها المرأة في المسيحية

فرجلها لا يضربها او يحبسها او يهينها, بل يحبها كنفسه و يبذل نفسه من اجلها


فيالاوقحاتكم و كذبكم الفاضح في تقطيف النصوص و محاولاتكم الغير أمينة في صنع كذب للتقليل من شأن المرأة للتقليل من حجم اسائتكم للمرأة


سأعطيك المجال للتعليق على ردي الي يخص اول جزئية, لنرى معنا من الكاذب و من الغير امين في طرحه, لأنتقل بعدها للنص الأخر و هكذا

سلام و نعمة​​​


----------



## Michael (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

ياريت يا اسد تجيب الى من قرائتك يعنى مش تعمل كوبى وبيست وتحطها هنا واكبر دليل هو الاختلاف الرهيب بين كل نص ونص من  حيث وضع الشواهد ورم ةبالتشكيل ومرة من غير

انا مش فاهم اذا كنت انت ناقل ومحاولتش تقرا الكتاب المقدس هتفهم ازاى؟؟؟؟


----------



## *S.O.G* (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



Michael قال:


> ياريت يا اسد تجيب الى من قرائتك يعنى مش تعمل كوبى وبيست وتحطها هنا واكبر دليل هو الاختلاف الرهيب بين كل نص ونص من  حيث وضع الشواهد ورم ةبالتشكيل ومرة من غير
> 
> انا مش فاهم اذا كنت انت ناقل ومحاولتش تقرا الكتاب المقدس هتفهم ازاى؟؟؟؟


*أؤكد لك أخي مايكل أنه ينسخ ويلصق *
*وأؤكد هذا 100%*
*ولو قرأت موضوع *
*{نظرة على القرآن}*
*ستفهم ما أعنيه تماماً*
*وأشكرك أنت وروك المنتدى *
*سلام الرب يحميكم.*​


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

فينك يا اسد؟
الظاهر انك لست بأسدا, بل كثير عليك لقب نعامة...

هرب و لم يعد..


----------



## أسد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

بعد أن جاءتكم مني البراهين تتهموني بالكوبي و الباست
يا مصيبة كل نصراني 
رد على واحدة و شبهها بالكنيسة 
فماذا عن المرأة صخابة و حمقاء و خنزيرة ؟
أم أنكم ستشبهونها بالكنيسة ؟
و يا ماي روك
إن لم تكن مؤدباً فلا داعي لأريك الأدب
و اعلم انني لا أنقل و إنما أقرأ ثم أكتب سوى النصوص المقدسة
و قلت في التوقيع أني منشغل بالدراسة و حسبت أن هناك أصحاب عقل لكن للاسف 
فتيان يعلمون رجالاً !!
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## انت الفادي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> بعد أن جاءتكم مني البراهين تتهموني بالكوبي و الباست
> يا مصيبة كل نصراني
> رد على واحدة و شبهها بالكنيسة
> فماذا عن المرأة صخابة و حمقاء و خنزيرة ؟
> ...



يا اسد... اقرأ مشاركة الاستاذ ماي روك جيدا لان فيها الرد علي كلامك..
اما البراهين التي انت تتكلم عنها.. فانت لم تأتي ببراهين بل اتيت بكلام يدينك انت .
فنصف النصوص التي انت اقتطفتها ليس لها علاقة بمعاملة المرأة او مكانتها..و النصف الاخر هو عدم فهم منك.. اذن فهذه البراهين هي تدينك انت.


----------



## *S.O.G* (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> بعد أن جاءتكم مني البراهين تتهموني بالكوبي و الباست
> يا مصيبة كل نصراني
> رد على واحدة و شبهها بالكنيسة
> فماذا عن المرأة صخابة و حمقاء و خنزيرة ؟
> ...


لا أستطيع أن أقول أمراً بعد الردود السابقة سوى:
*أنت كاذب*
*وشغلتك النسخ واللصق*
*بلا فهم *
*ولا تفكير*
*فارحم نفسك*
*يرحمك الرب*
*ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالمسيح يسوع*


----------



## My Rock (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> بعد أن جاءتكم مني البراهين تتهموني بالكوبي و الباست




براهين ام غباء محمدي يكشف جهلك انت و الي تنسخ منه؟
أي براهين هذه التي تتكلم عنها يا كذاب؟
برهانك الأول الذي نسفته بردي و لم تتجرأ حتى الرد عليه؟







> و قلت في التوقيع أني منشغل بالدراسة


 
اشنغالكم بالدراسة لا يبدأ الا بعد ان نرد عليكم و نفضح جهلكم و غبائكم

فهل تستطيع الرد على تفنيدي لأول نص, ام ستبقى نعام بأسم اسد؟


----------



## أسد (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> براهين ام غباء محمدي يكشف جهلك انت و الي تنسخ منه؟
> أي براهين هذه التي تتكلم عنها يا كذاب؟
> ...



رددت و مرة أخرى حذفتم ردي
فهل هناك ما تسمونه بحرية الرأي ؟
أما الأسلوب الكلامي الذي حضرتك تستعمله فلا يجدي لأننا نريد رمي التعصب بعيداً و نبدأ بحوار لا غير
فما رأيك ؟


----------



## My Rock (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> أما الأسلوب الكلامي الذي حضرتك تستعمله فلا يجدي لأننا نريد رمي التعصب بعيداً و نبدأ بحوار لا غير
> فما رأيك ؟


 
هل اذا رددت عليك و اثبتت جهلك انت و الذي تنسخ منه ابقى انا متعصب؟
يا عزيزي, انا رديت من فترة على اول نص و اثبتت تقطيفكم و كذبكم و جهلكم, فهل سترد ام ستبقى تلف و تدور كالعادة؟


----------



## أسد (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



My Rock قال:


> هل اذا رددت عليك و اثبتت جهلك انت و الذي تنسخ منه ابقى انا متعصب؟
> يا عزيزي, انا رديت من فترة على اول نص و اثبتت تقطيفكم و كذبكم و جهلكم, فهل سترد ام ستبقى تلف و تدور كالعادة؟



قصدت بالتعصب تلك المفردات التي تستعملها ربما تراها عادية لكن بالنسبة لي لا أراها كذلك

لا مشكل 
فلنعد إلى الموضوع
بالنسبة للخضوع فلأن عضواً قال بأن المرأة محررة من يد الرجل ...
و لنعد لسفر نشيد الأناشيد و المرأة خنزيرة وحمقاء و ...
فما ردكم في الثديان المشبهان بالعناقيد و يأتي شخص فيجرهما ؟
أو تؤاما ظبية ...
فهل ستشبهون الكنيسة المرأة و الرب من يأتي فيجرهما ؟
أم أنكم ستضيفون لمسات روحية ؟
أنتظر الرد 
و اعلم أنني أطلب العلم لا غير كما أن هذا سيفيد آخرين


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> قصدت بالتعصب تلك المفردات التي تستعملها ربما تراها عادية لكن بالنسبة لي لا أراها كذلك
> 
> لا مشكل
> فلنعد إلى الموضوع
> ...


دعوة مفتوحة للجميع لتروا كيف 
ستظهر أفعال أسد من نسخ ولصق بلا هوادة
انظروا كيف سيقع في شرّ أقواله وادّعاءاته...
بانتظار الزعيـــــم الغالي​


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> قصدت بالتعصب تلك المفردات التي تستعملها ربما تراها عادية لكن بالنسبة لي لا أراها كذلك
> 
> لا مشكل
> فلنعد إلى الموضوع
> ...


 
بمعنى انك لا تملك اي تعليق على الخضوع و الرد الذي فيه نسفنا فيه ادعائكم الكاذب؟
فلا ارى سوى هروب لمواضيع اخرى و هروب لسفر نشيد الأنشاد و كأننا لم نرد على هذه الأباطيل مسبقا
هو واحدكم ما يعرف يمكنل مشاركتين على بعضهم بدون نسخ او جهل؟

ليبقى هذا الموضوع وصمة عار على كل من يسلك دربك, درب النسخ و اللصق, يا ابو دراسة انت...

ابقى ما تنساش تغيبلك كم اسبوع تجمع افكار فس سطرين او في طريقةلتشتيت الموضوع من جديد بحجة الدراسة..

بهذا نكتفي بمطالبتك بالرد, فأنت اصغر من ان تكون صفر على الشمال لتحاور بالمسيحيات.. فلم نرى منك سوى المماطلة و التهرب و النسخ و اللصق

ربنا يهديك..


----------



## bopp (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

هل يسمح الزعيم روك ان اقتبس مما جاء فى مداخلة الاخ اسد بعض الاعداد الاتية ويقوم بشرح العلاقة بين هذة الاعداد و مكانة المرأة فى الكتاب المقدس 
ولك ان تعلم ان الدافع لمداخلتى هذة هو مجرد المعرفة و ان تعم الفائدة على السادة القراء




> وقال للمرأة : تكثيرا أكثر أتعاب حبلك ، بالوجع تلدين أولادا . وإلى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك ( التكوين 3 : 16 ).
> كلم بني إسرائيل قائلا : إذا حبلت امرأة وولدت ذكرا ، تكون نجسة سبعة أيام . كما في أيام طمث علتها تكون نجسة ( اللاويين 12 : 2 ).
> وإن ولدت أنثى ، تكون نجسة أسبوعين كما في طمثها . ثم تقيم ستة وستين يوما في دم تطهيرها ( اللاويين 12 : 5 ).
> 
> ...


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



bopp قال:


> هل يسمح الزعيم روك ان اقتبس مما جاء فى مداخلة الاخ اسد بعض الاعداد الاتية ويقوم بشرح العلاقة بين هذة الاعداد و مكانة المرأة فى الكتاب المقدس
> ولك ان تعلم ان الدافع لمداخلتى هذة هو مجرد المعرفة و ان تعم الفائدة على السادة القراء


 
سأرد على كل النصوص بعد ان ننهي اللف و الدوران الحاصل من قبل المسلم المشارك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



My Rock قال:


> سأرد على كل النصوص بعد ان ننهي اللف و الدوران الحاصل من قبل المسلم المشارك
> 
> سلام و نعمة


:Love_Mailbox:
ربنا يبارك أعمال يديك


----------



## أسد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



My Rock قال:


> بمعنى انك لا تملك اي تعليق على الخضوع و الرد الذي فيه نسفنا فيه ادعائكم الكاذب؟
> فلا ارى سوى هروب لمواضيع اخرى و هروب لسفر نشيد الأنشاد و كأننا لم نرد على هذه الأباطيل مسبقا
> هو واحدكم ما يعرف يمكنل مشاركتين على بعضهم بدون نسخ او جهل؟
> 
> ...



غالباً ما يقول الذئب عيوبه فينسبها للآخرين
فإن كنت تغيب في دراستك مسبقاً فذلك شأنك
و إن لم تستطع يا مدلس الإجابة فاصمت


----------



## Basilius (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*عجبت لك يا زمن *
*انسان مثلك خبيث و معتاد منة الخبث و التدليس و الالتواء كالافعى *
*يقول لاستاذ روك هذة الكلمة  !!!!*

*ابو انس قليل الادب يقول لاستاذ روك كلمة مدلس !!*
*خسئت يا هذا *


----------



## My Rock (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> غالباً ما يقول الذئب عيوبه فينسبها للآخرين
> فإن كنت تغيب في دراستك مسبقاً فذلك شأنك
> و إن لم تستطع يا مدلس الإجابة فاصمت


 
هذا هو ما كنت انتظره منك, لأني عرفت انك لا تستطيع الأستمرار, فأنت لم تصمد امام اول رد و اول كشف لتدليسكم و جهلكم

على اي حال, لن اركض ورائك او استجدي منك اجابة او رد, فأنت مفلس, لكن لتعرفون الحق و الحق يحرركم, سأقوم بالرد على كل النصوص المنسوخة التي نسختها يا مسلم

ليرى الجميع ماهو مستوى المسلم في الحوار...


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



أسد قال:


> غالباً ما يقول الذئب عيوبه فينسبها للآخرين
> فإن كنت تغيب في دراستك مسبقاً فذلك شأنك
> و إن لم تستطع يا مدلس الإجابة فاصمت


*ما كان من داع لوجود هذه المشاركة*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالرب*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

+++الإخوة والأخوات الأحباء 
+++ إسمحوا لى بمشاركة ’ عن الجانب الطبيعى فى الخلقة البشرية ، ووان الله خلق الخليقة كلها على مبدأ الإختلاف المتكامل .

++فإن التساوى المطلق يقتل الحياة :--
((1)) إذ يستحيل وجود تساوى مطلق ، فى الطبيعة كلها ، فلولا فرق المستويات ، لمَــا تحرك الماء فى الأنهار ، ولا الصوت والضوء فى الجو ، ولا الريح والسحاب ، ولا التيار الكهربى فى الأسلاك ، بل ولمَــا تحرك الدم فى العروق .
                      ++ التساوى المطلق يؤدى للشلل والموت .
((2)) والإختلاف بين الرجل والمرأة هو سر إستمرار الحياة ، فإن هو إنعدم ، إنعدم معه الجنس البشرى كله .
++ فلا وجود للرجل بدون المرأة ، ولا للمرأة بدون الرجل (( بدون = من دون = خوريس : 1كو11: 11)) ،أى أن وجود أحدهما يتوقف كليةً على وجود الآخر ، وهذا هو قمة المساواة فى الأهمية ، بدون تعارض مع إختلاف الأدوار التى خُــلق عليها كل منهما .
((3)) وفى كل أنواع الكائنات الحية ،  أعطت الطبيعة -- حسبما خلقها الله – لكل نوع منها، صفات متأصلة وثابتة .
      ++++ ومن هذه الصفات ، صفة القيادة : -  فإنه توجد أنواع تكون فيها القيادة للإناث ، مثل الأفيال والنحل ، وتوجد أنواع تكون فيها القيادة للذكور ، ومن ذلك : الجنس البشرى .
++ فليس القانون – أيّــاً كان مصدره – هو الذى أعطى القيادة للرجل ، بل الطبيعة ذاتها .+ فالرجل لا يتولى القيادة بحكم القانون بل بحكم الطبيعة ، ثم سار القانون الإجتماعى والدينى فى نفس الإتجاه الطبيعى ، لأنه قانون الحياة الذى خلقه الله .
   +++ والطبيعة أعطت للرجل  وظيفة القيادة ، بوجه عام ، وبتدرج ، من العائلة ، للقبيلة ، ثم للمجتمع كله .  ++ ومن بين ملايين القادة ، من ملوك  و رؤساء  وزعماء، عبر التاريخ كله ، لاتوجد إلاّ ملكات قليلات ، ليس لأن القانون منعهن ، بل لأن الطبيعة نفسها لم تعطيهن هذا الدور .++ فحتى لو أنشأنا قانوناً يلزم بجعل المرأة هى القائدة لكل المجتمع  : للدولة وللجيش وللمؤسسات وللأسرة ، فإن هذا القانون سيسقط من ذاته ، لأنه ضد الطبيعة .
++++ وتغيير الطبيعة لا يحدث فى يوم ولا سنة ، بل فى ألآف لا حصر لها من السنين .
((4)) أما نظرية التساوى المطلق بين الرجل والمرأة ، فإنها نظرية حديثة ، أنشأها اللادينيون ،فى الغرب ، فأدت إلى إرتباك العلاقات الأسرية ، فعزف الشباب عن الإرتباط ، وكثر الطلاق ، بسبب تناطح الرؤوس . ( وحتى المثل الشعبى يقول : المركب اللى ليها ريسين ، تغرق )
++ فإن عقدة الرجال هى الرئاسة  ،لأنها جزء من طبيعتهم ، وهى السبب فى أغلب مشاكلهم وصراعاتهم ، بل إنها هى السبب فى أغلب الحروب فى كافة العصور . فإن حدوث تهديد لمركزهم الإجتماعى يجعلهم يحاربون ، وإلاّ يهربون ، وإلاّ يمرضون !!!
     ++ فإن إنتقل هذا الصراع إلى الأسرة ، هدمها .
++ ولأن هذه النظرية الغربية الحديثة تسير ضد الطبيعة ، فإنها ستسقط حتماً ، ولكن بعدما تثير الكثير من المشاكل .
((5)) أما فى المسيحية ، فالمساواة تعنى تساوى الحقوق والواجبات ، بدون تصادم مع قانون الطبيعة .
   +++تساوى الحقوق والواجبات ، معناه رجل واحد لإمرأة واحدة ، وذلك يتوافق مع قانون الطبيعة لأن الله خلق آدم واحد لحواء واحدة . ( أما فى خلق الكائنات الحية الأخرى ، فقد أمر بأن تفيض الأرض بها ، دفعة واحدة ، أى أنه خلقها قطعاناً )
   +++ تساوى الحقوق والواجبات ، معناه أن يوفى كل منهما حق الآخر ، بدون تفرقة :- [ ليوفى الرجلُ المرأةَ حقها الواجب ، ووكذلك أيضاً المرأةُ الرجلَ ] 1كو7: 3.
   +++تساوى الحقوق والواجبات ، معناه تحريم الخيانة الزوجية من الطرفين ، وأن تكون العقوبة واحدة على الخائن ، أيـّـاً كان .
((6)) المسيحية لا تفرق –روحياً – بينهما :- [ ليس ذكر وأنثى ، لأنكم جيعاً واحد فى المسيح ] غل3: 28.
  ++ فالكنيسة تكرم القديسات والشهيدات ، على نفس مستوى إكرامها للقديسين ،  كل ٌ بحسب مستوى جهاده الروحى . + كما أن الكثير من الكنائس مبنى على إسم القديسات والشهيدات ، بلا أى تفرقة . بل إن القديسة العذراء تفوق كل القديسين معاً . 
((7))المسيحية تعطى للمرأة كل ما للرجل ، ما عدا الفروق الطبيعية بينهما ، كالقيادة ، التى الرجل مطبوع عليها .
      ++ ولأن الكهنوت من وظائف القيادة ، فقد تخصص للرجل ، وكذلك ما يتبعه من أعمال كنسية ، مثل مردات القداس ، فقد منع الإنجيل أن تعلى المرأة صوتها فى الكنيسة ( 1كو 14: 34) ، إن كان بالمجادلة أو بغيرها .
      ++ والطمع فى الكهنوت ، مرفوض ، حتى للرجال الغير مدعوين من الله (عب5: 4) ، والمخالفون يعاقبون من الله (عد16: 33) .


----------



## *S.O.G* (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++الإخوة والأخوات الأحباء
> +++ إسمحوا لى بمشاركة ’ عن الجانب الطبيعى فى الخلقة البشرية ، ووان الله خلق الخليقة كلها على مبدأ الإختلاف المتكامل .
> 
> ++فإن التساوى المطلق يقتل الحياة :--
> ...


*!!!*
*!!*
*!*
*أريد أن أقول لك أمراً بصراحة*

*أنت حكيم ورزين*
*وثمار الروح واضحة جداً فيك*

*أخي الغالي*

*يسعدني*
*أنا المسكين*
*أن أكون أخاً لك!!*

*باركك الرب*

*صلّ لأجلي فأنا بحاجة لصلاتك*
*نظراً لضعفاتي.*​


----------



## enass (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

الحمد لله اني خلقت امرأة مسيحية

الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية

الحمد لله رب العالمين الذي جعلتنا مسيحيين

الحمد مليون مرة


االموضوع جدا حلو
شكرا الك اخي الكريم


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

بنعمة الهنا, نستمر بالرد على كل النصوص التي وضعها النعامة و هرب بعدها



أسد قال:


> وقال للمرأة : تكثيرا أكثر أتعاب حبلك ، بالوجع تلدين أولادا . وإلى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك ( التكوين 3 : 16 ).




من الغريب فعلا ان يكون هذا النص يهين مكانة المرأة
فهل سيادة الرجل بطبعيته هي اهانة للمرأة؟ طبعا لا
هذا النص يرجعنا الى النص السابق في ردي السابق الذي وضحنا في ان الرجل رأس المرأة, يفيض بحبه عليها لأنها المتسيد و هي تفيض بحبها له بخضوعها له
فالسيادة هنا يقابلها اشتياق المرأة, اي علاقة متبادلة على اسس متساوية, فالرجل يسود بالمحبة و المرأءة تخضع بالمحبة ايضا
فهل السيادة و الخضوع هي اهانة لأي طرف؟ طبعا لا, فنحن نخضع لألهنا و الهنا هو رأس كنيستنا و هذا لا يحمل اي معنى اهانة في طياته.
بذلك يكون النص الكريم نص لعلاقة المرأة و الرجل المتمثلة بسيادة الرجل و خضوع المرأة بالمحبة كما اوضحنا في الرد السابق





> كلم بني إسرائيل قائلا : إذا حبلت امرأة وولدت ذكرا ، تكون نجسة سبعة أيام . كما في أيام طمث علتها تكون نجسة ( اللاويين 12 : 2 ).





> وإن ولدت أنثى ، تكون نجسة أسبوعين كما في طمثها . ثم تقيم ستة وستين يوما في دم تطهيرها ( اللاويين 12 : 5 ).




من يقرأ الأصحاح 12 يرى ان ليست هذه الفترة الوحيدة التي تكون فيها الأمرة نجسها بسبب ولادتها او طمثها

و هذه تحمل نظرة الله الى الخطيئة و نتائجها في حياة البشرية 
فالكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا في المزامير الأصحاح 51 العدد 5 

[Q-BIBLE] 
هَئَنَذَا بِالإِثْمِ صُوِّرْتُ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ حَبِلَتْ بِي أُمِّي. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

مصورا حال البشرية و نتاج الخطيئة و تسلسلها في حياة الأنسان.

فالمرأة تكون نجسة ليس بسبب جنسها, بل بسبب الولادة و نتاج الخطيئة في حياة البشرية اجمع

اضافة الى ان هناك حالات كثيرة ايضا يكون فيها الرجل نجسا. فهي تعتمد على افعال و شرائع معينة في التطهير من النجاسة المختلفة الأسباب.
فالنجاسة بسبب بعض الأفعال و الأحداث ليست مقتصرة على المرأة فقط.

فنرى مثلا في الأصحاحات التي تسبق الاصحاح 12 من نفس السفر, اي سفر اللاويين, تشريعات اخرى عن نجاسة الشخص

اللاويين الأصحاح 5 العدد 2 

[Q-BIBLE]اوْ اذَا مَسَّ احَدٌ شَيْئا نَجِسا: جُثَّةَ وَحْشٍ نَجِسٍ اوْ جُثَّةَ بَهِيمَةٍ نَجِسَةٍ اوْ جُثَّةَ دَبِيبٍ نَجِسٍ وَاخْفِيَ عَنْهُ فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ وَمُذْنِبٌ. [/Q-BIBLE]

و لنكون اقرب الى الأصحاح 12, لنظهر جهل طارح الشبهة الواهية, بأنه لا يعرف اي من فصول و تقسيمات الكتاب المقدس

اللاويين الأصحاح 11 العدد 31 
[Q-BIBLE]هَذِهِ هِيَ النَّجِسَةُ لَكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ الدَّبِيبِ. كُلُّ مَنْ مَسَّهَا بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا يَكُونُ نَجِسا الَى الْمَسَاءِ [/Q-BIBLE]

فالنجاسة ليست مرتبطة بكون الشخص امرأة او رجل, بل بالفعل و الذنب و الحالة.

اذا, كون المرأة نجسة في فترة ولادتها ليست اهانة, كما كون الرجل نجس في مسه للدبيب الميت.

فهذه للطهارة لا للتحثير او التنقيص, فلو كان للتنقيص لكان في كل وقت و زمان و ليس مرتبطا بحدث او حالة معينة.
 





> سفر أمثال
> 9: 13 المرأة الجاهلة صخابة حمقاء و لا تدري شيئا


 
للأسف ان يكون المسلم بهذا التدليس و بهذه البصيرة الناقصة
فمن يقرأ الأصحاح كاملا, يرى ان الحكمة و الجهلة نسبت كمثل كونها أمرأة في كلا الحالتين

لنرى مع بعض:

Pro 9:1​​ اَلْحِكْمَةُ بَنَتْ بَيْتَهَا. نَحَتَتْ أَعْمِدَتَهَا السَّبْعَةَ. 
Pro 9:2 ذَبَحَتْ ذَبْحَهَا. مَزَجَتْ خَمْرَهَا. أَيْضاً رَتَّبَتْ مَائِدَتَهَا. 
Pro 9:3 أَرْسَلَتْ جَوَارِيَهَا تُنَادِي عَلَى ظُهُورِ أَعَالِي الْمَدِينَةِ: 
Pro 9:4 «مَنْ هُوَ جَاهِلٌ فَلِْيَمِلْ إِلَى هُنَا». وَالنَّاقِصُ الْفَهْمِ قَالَتْ لَهُ: 
Pro 9:5 «هَلُمُّوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَعَامِي وَاشْرَبُوا مِنَ الْخَمْرِ الَّتِي مَزَجْتُهَا. 
Pro 9:6 اُتْرُكُوا الْجَهَالاَتِ فَتَحْيُوا وَسِيرُوا فِي طَرِيقِ الْفَهْمِ. 
Pro 9:7 «مَنْ يُوَبِّخُ مُسْتَهْزِئاً يَكْسَبُ لِنَفْسِهِ هَوَاناً وَمَنْ يُنْذِرُ شِرِّيراً يَكْسَبُ عَيْباً. 
Pro 9:8 لاَ تُوَبِّخْ مُسْتَهْزِئاً لِئَلاَّ يُبْغِضَكَ. وَبِّخْ حَكِيماً فَيُحِبَّكَ. 
Pro 9:9 أَعْطِ حَكِيماً فَيَكُونَ أَوْفَرَ حِكْمَةً. عَلِّمْ صِدِّيقاً فَيَزْدَادَ عِلْماً. 
Pro 9:10 بَدْءُ الْحِكْمَةِ مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ وَمَعْرِفَةُ الْقُدُّوسِ فَهْمٌ. 
Pro 9:11 لأَنَّهُ بِي تَكْثُرُ أَيَّامُكَ وَتَزْدَادُ لَكَ سِنُو حَيَاةٍ. 
Pro 9:12 إِنْ كُنْتَ حَكِيماً فَأَنْتَ حَكِيمٌ لِنَفْسِكَ وَإِنِ اسْتَهْزَأْتَ فَأَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ تَتَحَمَّلُ». ​*Pro 9:13​* اَلْمَرْأَةُ الْجَاهِلَةُ صَخَّابَةٌ حَمْقَاءُ وَلاَ تَدْرِي شَيْئاً 
Pro 9:14 فَتَقْعُدُ عِنْدَ بَابِ بَيْتِهَا عَلَى كُرْسِيٍّ فِي أَعَالِي الْمَدِينَةِ 
Pro 9:15 لِتُنَادِيَ عَابِرِي السَّبِيلِ الْمُقَوِّمِينَ طُرُقَهُمْ: 
Pro 9:16 «مَنْ هُوَ جَاهِلٌ فَلْيَمِلْ إِلَى هُنَا». وَالنَّاقِصُ الْفَهْمِ تَقُولُ لَهُ: 
Pro 9:17 «الْمِيَاهُ الْمَسْرُوقَةُ حُلْوَةٌ وَخُبْزُ الْخُفْيَةِ لَذِيذٌ». ​Pro 9:18 وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الأَخْيِلَةَ هُنَاكَ وَأَنَّ فِي أَعْمَاقِ الْهَاوِيَةِ ضُيُوفَهَا.

نرى ان الأعداد ال 12 الأولى تتكلم عن الحكمة, و وصفها بالمرأة ايضا, كمثل لتوصيل فكرة العمل بالحكمة

و نرى من العدد 13 و الى نهاية الأصحاح كلام الحماقة و وصفها ايضا بالمرأة كما وصف الحكمة بالمرأة اولا

و من يقرأ الأصحاح كاملا يرى مقارنة بين الحكمة و بين الحماقة

فالحكمة  9:1 اَلْحِكْمَةُ بَنَتْ بَيْتَهَا. نَحَتَتْ أَعْمِدَتَهَا السَّبْعَةَ.
اما الحماقة 13 صَخَّابَةٌ حَمْقَاءُ وَلاَ تَدْرِي شَيْئاً

فالحكمة  9:2 ذَبَحَتْ ذَبْحَهَا. مَزَجَتْ خَمْرَهَا. أَيْضاً رَتَّبَتْ مَائِدَتَهَا. 
اما الحماقة  9:14 فَتَقْعُدُ عِنْدَ بَابِ بَيْتِهَا عَلَى كُرْسِيٍّ فِي أَعَالِي الْمَدِينَةِ 

فالحكمة  9:3 أَرْسَلَتْ جَوَارِيَهَا تُنَادِي عَلَى ظُهُورِ أَعَالِي الْمَدِينَةِ: 
اما الحماقة  9:15 لِتُنَادِيَ عَابِرِي السَّبِيلِ الْمُقَوِّمِينَ طُرُقَهُمْ: 

فالحكمة 9:5 «هَلُمُّوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَعَامِي وَاشْرَبُوا مِنَ الْخَمْرِ الَّتِي مَزَجْتُهَا. 
اما الحماقة  9:17 «الْمِيَاهُ الْمَسْرُوقَةُ حُلْوَةٌ وَخُبْزُ الْخُفْيَةِ لَذِيذٌ». 

فالحكمة  9:6 اُتْرُكُوا الْجَهَالاَتِ فَتَحْيُوا وَسِيرُوا فِي طَرِيقِ الْفَهْمِ. 
اما الحماقة  9:18 وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الأَخْيِلَةَ هُنَاكَ وَأَنَّ فِي أَعْمَاقِ الْهَاوِيَةِ ضُيُوفَهَا.


فالكلام هنا عن الحكمة و الحماقة, لا عن المرأة.
سليمان كتب المثل و شرحه بصيغة كون الحكمة امرأة و الحماقة امرأة اخرى و قارن بين افعالهم لتوصيل الفكرة.

و فعلا كما قال النص الكريم ان 

*[Q-BIBLE] 
Pro 9:10 بَدْءُ الْحِكْمَةِ مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ وَمَعْرِفَةُ الْقُدُّوسِ فَهْمٌ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]* 
 




> ام 11:22
> *خنزيرة* المرأة الجميلة *العديمة العقل*


 

نتأسف من جديد على هذا المستوى في الحوار و القاء الشبهات, فهو يعتمد على التطقيف النصوص.. للأسف

لنقرأ العدد كاملا:
*[Q-BIBLE] 
Pro 11:22 خِزَامَةُ ذَهَبٍ فِي فِنْطِيسَةِ خِنْزِيرَةٍ الْمَرْأَةُ الْجَمِيلَةُ الْعَدِيمَةُ الْعَقْلِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

هنا تشبيه, بكون الذهب بجماله ورونقه في فنطيسة الخنزيرة كالمرأة الجميلة العديمة العقل.
فالذهب هو المرأة و عدم الفهم هو فنطيسة الخنزيرة

فهنا لا يوجد استهزاء او تحقير بمكانة المرأة, بل هنا مقارنة بكون عدم الفهم يفقد المرأة الجميلة جمالها, كما تفقد الخنزيرة جمال خزامة الذهب.

و عجبي على من يقرأ العدد 22 دون ان يمر بالعدد 16 من نفس الأصحاح

[Q-BIBLE] 
Pro 11:16 اَلْمَرْأَةُ ذَاتُ النِّعْمَةِ تُحَصِّلُ كَرَامَةً وَالأَشِدَّاءُ يُحَصِّلُونَ غِنًى. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فهذه المرأة ذات النعمة, مكرمة!

و نستمر بالرد على الشبهات الوهمية في مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس.
فمكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس اعظم مكانة و لا يستطيع احد بتقطيف نصوص او عدم فهم ان يغير شيئا من هذه الحقيقة.


الى نصوص اخرى و شهادات اخرى على عظمة مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس

سلام و نعمة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

الأخ الحبيب حامل الصليب ، الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
أشكركم على تشجيعكم الذى يشدد الركب المخلعة .
   ونحن إخوة بالفعل  -- وهو ما لا أستحقه -- لأننا أبناء المعمودية الواحدة ، التى تلدنا روحياً بولادة أثمن من العالم كله ، لذلك فإخوَّتنا أثمن من كل ما فى العالم . 
++ نشكر ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا ، على نعمته التى لا يُــعبر عنها .


----------



## moslem20200 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

حرر من قبل My Rock
لقلة ادب الكاتب و لعبه و لهوه و سفاته و خروجه عن جوهر الموضوع


----------



## *S.O.G* (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*لماذا كل مشاركاتك بهذا المستوى الهابط السفيه؟؟*

*رجاء، لسنا في وضع يسمح لنا باللعب*

*اذهب والعب في منتدياتك الإسلامية لو أحببت*

*فستجد فيها من السفاهة ما يعجبك ويوازي مستوى كلماتك الفارغة*

*مش أحسنلك وأحسن لإسلامك؟؟*​*سلام*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

++ الإخوة الأحباء 
مرَّ  بىَّ سؤال ، لا أدرىمكانه بالضبط ، إذ إنقطع الإنترنت فى الكافيه نت الذى أتعامل معه ، فإسمحوا لى بطرحه عندكم ، لقربه من الموضوع ، وكان السؤال عن الدسقولية ومنعها للنساء من الحمامات العامة أيام الرومان ، كما إدعى بأن المعمودية قابلة للتغيير ، بحجة أبحاث فى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ، وهى أبحاث يظهر - مما أوده فى سؤاله- أنها تتجه للإسلوب الأرثوذكسى ، وأما الرد ، فهو :-
          ((1))++ الدسقولية ( قانون الرسل ) هى جزء من التقليد المسيحى المقدس ، ونحن نلتزم به .
++ وهو ضرورى ، لأنه يوضح كيفية عمل الأمور الهامة المذكورة فى الإنجيل ، مثل المعمودية والمسحة المقدسة ووضع اليد (الشرطونية ) والتناول ... إلخ ، فإن الإنجيل يؤكد أهميتهم القصوى ، ولكنه لا يشرح  تفاصيل عملها ، بل يؤكد أن هذه الأمور يتم تسليمها مباشرة ((  وهو ما يُـسمّىَ : " تقليد " ، ليس بمعنى المحاكاة ، بل بمعنى التسليم من الشخص المسؤل إلى الشخص المنتخب ، مثلما فى تقليد قائد الجيش - أو نوابه -  للمتقدم للجندية ، بقلادة السيف ، بمعنى تقليده للرتبة العسكرية )) ، ذلك لأنها أمور عملية ، لا يفضل كتابتها بل تعليمها بنظام التسليم المباشر ، أى التقليد . +++ ولأن هذا التقليد يختص بالأمور المسيحية  فقط ، وليس أى دين آخر --كاليهودية – لذلك فإنه يسمى : " التقليد المسيحى " ، تمييزاً  له عن التقليد اليهودى وخلافه .
+++ وكل التقليد المسيحى مقدس ، وليس فيه ما يشين ، فلسنا نخفيه ، كما ظننت سيادتك .
+++ والتقليد المسيحى لايتعارض مع الناموس ( أى شريعة العهد القديم ) كما ظننت سيادتك . وبالإضافة لذلك ، فإنه لا يعيدنا للتقليد اليهودى وإسلوب التطبيق اليهودى ، بل إننا نلتزم بالشريعة القديمة بفكر جديد يتناسب مع العهد الجديد :-
(أ‌)	فذبيحتنا هى المسيح ، الذبيحة الواحدة غير المتكررة ، لأنها دائمة ، بقوة اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت بغير إختلاط وبغير إنفصال ، فمنها نتطهر ومنها نتناول ، فى كل العصور .
(ب‌)	وعندنا الختان ، ولكنه ختان روحى بالمسحة المقدسة ، ختان بالروح القدس .       
..........إلخ
+++ وبالإجمال : نحن نحفظ كل الناموس ، ولكن بفكر مسيحى روحى .
         ((2)) وأمـّــا بخصوص تعليمات الدسقولية للنساء ، بالإحتشام والسلوك الطاهر ، فليس فيه ما يشين ، وهو يتطابق مع الإنجيل ، كما أن هذه الأوامر لاتقتصر على النساء فقط ، بل توجد تعليمات –أيضاً – للرجال ، فليست المرأة وحدها مطالبة بالإحتشام والسلوك الطاهر ، بل الكل بلا إستثناء .
+++ أمـّـا بخصوص الحمّـامات العامة فى العصر الوثنى الرومانى ، فقد كانوا يدخلونها عراة كما ولدتهم أمهاتهم ، فهل فى المنع من دخول الحمّـامات المختلطة ، ما يشين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهل فى وضع ضوابط شديدة على دخول الحمامات الغير مختلطة ، هل فى ذلك شيئ مذموم ، أم كان المفروض أن نمتدحه ؟؟؟ إلاّ إذا كنا ندعو إلى العرى ومستعمرات العراة !!!!!!!!


----------



## *S.O.G* (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++ الإخوة الأحباء
> مرَّ  بىَّ سؤال ، لا أدرىمكانه بالضبط ، إذ إنقطع الإنترنت فى الكافيه نت الذى أتعامل معه ، فإسمحوا لى بطرحه عندكم ، لقربه من الموضوع ، وكان السؤال عن الدسقولية ومنعها للنساء من الحمامات العامة أيام الرومان ، كما إدعى بأن المعمودية قابلة للتغيير ، بحجة أبحاث فى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ، وهى أبحاث يظهر - مما أوده فى سؤاله- أنها تتجه للإسلوب الأرثوذكسى ، وأما الرد ، فهو :-
> ((1))++ الدسقولية ( قانون الرسل ) هى جزء من التقليد المسيحى المقدس ، ونحن نلتزم به .
> ++ وهو ضرورى ، لأنه يوضح كيفية عمل الأمور الهامة المذكورة فى الإنجيل ، مثل المعمودية والمسحة المقدسة ووضع اليد (الشرطونية ) والتناول ... إلخ ، فإن الإنجيل يؤكد أهميتهم القصوى ، ولكنه لا يشرح  تفاصيل عملها ، بل يؤكد أن هذه الأمور يتم تسليمها مباشرة ((  وهو ما يُـسمّىَ : " تقليد " ، ليس بمعنى المحاكاة ، بل بمعنى التسليم من الشخص المسؤل إلى الشخص المنتخب ، مثلما فى تقليد قائد الجيش - أو نوابه -  للمتقدم للجندية ، بقلادة السيف ، بمعنى تقليده للرتبة العسكرية )) ، ذلك لأنها أمور عملية ، لا يفضل كتابتها بل تعليمها بنظام التسليم المباشر ، أى التقليد . +++ ولأن هذا التقليد يختص بالأمور المسيحية  فقط ، وليس أى دين آخر --كاليهودية – لذلك فإنه يسمى : " التقليد المسيحى " ، تمييزاً  له عن التقليد اليهودى وخلافه .
> ...


*لماذا أخي العزيز لا تفتح به موضوع جديد*

*لكي يكون الموضوع للفائدة العامة*

*ولكي يكون أكثر لفتاً للانتباه؟؟*​


----------



## jojo123 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

شكرا يا مكرم علي الرد انا كنت بدور علي رد للموضوع ده فيريت تفتح بيه موضوع جديد و تتكلم في الموضوع بستفاضه اكتر


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



jojo123 قال:


> شكرا يا مكرم علي الرد انا كنت بدور علي رد للموضوع ده فيريت تفتح بيه موضوع جديد و تتكلم في الموضوع بستفاضه اكتر


*و أنا أقول كده*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

++الإخوة والأخوات الأحباء 
++ألف شكر على ملحوظاتكم ، والحقيقة أنه يوجد فى قسم الشباب موضوع متوسع عن الملابس ، بعنوان :[ مجدوا الله فى أجسادك وفى أرواحكم ] ، ولكن الموضوع سيكون أفضل بإضافة هذه الملحوظات .


----------



## NORARAB (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج الكاتب عن جوهر الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

يا NORARAB
الا تفهم عنوان الموضوع؟ اذا كنت بهذا العقل المغيب الذي لا تفهم معنى عنوان الموضوع, فكيف تدخل نفسك في اشياء لا تفهمها؟

ما دخل الموضوع و ما طرحت من نصوص تدعون كذبا انها نصوص حساسة الألفاظ؟

لعلمك, ردينا على النسخ و اللقص بتاعك

ارحم عقلك يا رجل..


----------



## عبدربه (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

الحقيقه ممتاز و هايل و عشره على عشره 
مجهود يستحق جزيل الشكر
مقدم بشكل علمى و مرتب 
ممتاز
يا رييت تتابع موضوعاتك الجميله دى و سيبك من المستهزئ او الساخر اى كان هو مين


----------



## ra.mi62 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



عبدربه قال:


> الحقيقه ممتاز و هايل و عشره على عشره
> مجهود يستحق جزيل الشكر
> مقدم بشكل علمى و مرتب
> ممتاز
> يا رييت تتابع موضوعاتك الجميله دى و سيبك من المستهزئ او الساخر اى كان هو مين


*فعلاً شكراً لك*

*يا مسلمين احتذوا بمثل هذا*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

مررت بسؤال ، أو إتهام ، للكتاب بأنه يهين المرأة فى حزقيال 16، وهذه مداخلتى لتوضيح هذه النقطة :-

++++++ فكل ناقد منصف ، يستطيع بسهولة أن يلاحظ الآتى :-
(1)	المقصود هنا ، ليس إمرأة ، بل مدينة ، هى أورشليم . ++ وذلك واضح بكل جلاء ، فى نفس الإصحاح :- [ عرِّف أورشليم بنجاساتها ] حز 16: 2. + إذن فالمقصود هو الشعب كله ، برجاله ونسائه معاً .
(2)	والهدف ليس إباحة الخطية (( مثلما تفعل العبادات الشيطانية ، إذ تعرض الإباحات والتسهيلات الجنسية ، كرشوة لأتباعها )) ، بل من أجل إدانتها وفضحها وإظهار بشاعتها .
(3)	 فقساوة الكلام – هنا- هو تحذير عنيف ، يتناسب مع بشاعة خطية أورشليم ، مما أدى لتسليمها للسبى الفظيع ، وذلك واضح فى مواضع كثيرة ، مثل :- [ ويلٌُُ ، ويلٌ لكِ ... أسلـِّـمك ليدهم .. ويحرقون بيوتك بالنار ] حز 16: 23-41.
(4)	وقساوة الكلام ، هدفها الدعوة للتوبة والإنسحاق :- [ إنى أفعل بكِ كما فعلتِ ، إذ إزدريتِ بالقسم... فتتذكرين طرقك وتخجلين .. فتخزى ولا تفتحى فاكِ ] حز 16: 59- 63.
(5)	وقساوة الكلام بهدف إظهار برّ الله ، وأنه لم يقصر فى حق شعبه ، فإنه أسلمهم للهوان بسببهم هم :- [ فتعلمون أنى لم أصنع بلا سبب ، كل ما صنعته فيها ] حز 14: 23. لإنه أسلمهم للسبى الرهيب بسبب فظاعة خطاياهم ، وبسبب عدم قبولهم لتحذيراته ، بالرغم من وضوحها وشدتها البالغة .++ لذلك كان لابد وأن يعاقبهم ، لأنه لايتعايش مع الخطية ، ولأنه يعاقب الخاطئ المؤمن ، مثلما يعاقب الخاطئ الغير مؤمن ، لأنه :- [ يحكم بغير محاباة ، حسب عمل كل واحد ] 1بط 1: 17.
+++++ إذن ، فليس فى الكلام خطية ، بل فضح للخطية ، وتحذير قبل العقاب الرهيب .
+++++ كما أن فيه تبرير لله القدوس ، الذى لا يعاقب بدون تحذير – كالمتربصين – بل يحذر مراراً  ومراراً ، بعبارات قاسية ، تنبئ بقساوة الأهوال القادمة .


----------



## مجاهد بالقلم (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

يا جماعة هو مش الكوبي باست مخالفة لقانون المنتدى؟؟؟
يعني لو ردينا بعشرين صفحة بطريقة الكوبي باست هل ستقبلونها؟؟
:dntknw:


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*



مجاهد بالقلم قال:


> يا جماعة هو مش الكوبي باست مخالفة لقانون المنتدى؟؟؟
> يعني لو ردينا بعشرين صفحة بطريقة الكوبي باست هل ستقبلونها؟؟
> :dntknw:


 

كنت اتمنى ان تكون لك مشاركة في صلب الموضوع, مشاركة فيما قلته عن افتراءك الكاذب بأن المرأة كلبة و خنزيرة في الكتاب المقدس

لكن كالعادة, القفز الى القشور و ترك جوهر الموضوع لعدم القدرة على التواصل في المسيحيات

الموضوع قديم, حاله كحال اي موضوع اخر فيه مقارنة بين المسيحية و الأسلام في هذا القسم, حاله حال المواضيع الأخرى المنقولة من قبل المسلمين نسخا و لصقا

اضافة الى ان جوهر الموضوع ليس في رده الأول, راجع الصفحات الأخيرة الأربعة و سترى شبهات جديدة من مسلمين و ردنا عليها

اتمنى ان تكون ردودك السابقة في صلب الموضوع, لا نقاش في قوانين المنتدى و مناظرة في مصداقيتة المنتدى!!


----------



## ra.mi62 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

الى مجاهد اتمنى لو ارى رداً واحدا مقنعا منك بس كل هذه الطرق واضحة من اجل التهرب من الواقع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس*

الأخ الفاضل مجاهد
++ سبق لسيادتك أن إتهمت الكتاب المقدس بالأمر بشق بطون الحوامل ، وقد رددنا عليك ، وتوقعنا منك إعتذاراً ،على إتهامك الباطل ، فلم تفعل ، فأين الحياء ؟؟؟
++ ثم قمت سيادتك بإتهام الكتاب المقس بإهانة المرأة فى سفر نبؤات حزقيال النبى ، فرددنا عليك بأن الكلام عن مدينة وليس إمرأة ، وكنا نتوقع منك رداً بالإعتذار ، فلم تفعل ، فأين الحياء ؟؟؟
+++++ فهل سيادتك من أتباع مبدأ اللاحياء ؟؟
++++++ نرجو توضيحاً من سيادتك ، لنعرف ما إذا كنا سنستمر فى إعطاء الإعتبار لأسئلتك ، أم سنصرف النظر عنها ، لأننا لا نتعامل مع من لا حياء لهم .
 ولسيادتك -- فى كل الأحوال -- الإحترام اللائق بأخ لنا فى الإنسانية .


----------

